# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Φωτογραφιες με το φαγητο μας

## PMalamas

Ειπα μιας και δε το βρηκα να το εχει κανει καποιος αλλος πριν, να βαζουμε εδω φωτογραφιες με φαγητο που τρωμε οσο καιρο κανουμε διατροφη..

Τα συμπληρωματα μας τα δειξαμε την πολη μας τη δειξαμε οπως και αλλα.
 Ωρα να δειξουμε και τι τρωμε! :08. Toast: 


1η φωτο:τονο, μαρουλι, ντοματα, σουσαμι, σταφιδες, καρυδια, λαδι, μελι και βαλσαμικο για τη σως + μερικα μυρωδικα.
2η: 12 αδεια πιατα φαγητο στην εστια της σχολης μου. ογκος
3η: Γαριδοκαραβιδομακαροναδα
4η: Χοιρινη μπριζολα με πατατες
5η: Χοιρινη με ρυζι
6η: Ντακος (παξιμαδι χωριατικο με ντοματα και φετα, τζατζικι, αγγουρι, ελιες, μυρωδικα)
7η: Σνιτσελ χοιρινο με γλυκοπατατες και κοτατζ,φρεσκο ελαιολαδο
8η: Σαρδελες με φαβα
9η: τιγκαρισμενο το παλιο ψυγειο μου
10η: Μακαρονια ολικης

----------


## Tasos Green

φιλε με κατεστρεψες τωρα παλι πεινάω!!! very nice  :03. Thumb up:  η τηγανητες πατατες με χαλανε λιγο δεν τρωω καθολου τηγανητά... αλλα την μπριζολα την ξεσκιζω!

----------


## PMalamas

και μερικες ακομα φωτος

1η: ψητα φιλετα κοτοπουλο
2η: μαυρα μακαρονια με φιλετακια κοτοπουλο
3η: Σουβλακια κοτοπουλου με μαυρα μακαρονια, κουνουπιδι, καροτο, μπροκολο, ελαιολαδο
4η: φιλετα γαλοπουλας με ρυζι, ψητα λαχανικα, και τυρι τυπου φιλαδελφια με αρκετη πρωτεινη και χαμηλα λιπαρα
5η: Ρυζι με τονο και μια γλυκοξινη σαλτσα
6η: Φιλετο γαλοπυλας και σιλετο χοιρινο, μαζι. Με Μαυρο ρυζι και κουνουπιδι, καροτο, μπροκολο.
7η: Φιλετα γαλοπουλας με ψητα λαχανικα, γλυκοπατατες, και παξιμαδακια με τυρι τυπου φιλαδελφια-λιγη μουσταρδα λαδι και βαλσαμικο.
8η: Φιλετακια γαλοπουλας με ψητα λαχανιακα και παξιμαδακια με τυρι αρωματισμενα με πιπερι καγεν και αφυδατωμενο σκορδο.

----------


## PMalamas

> φιλε με κατεστρεψες τωρα παλι πεινάω!!! very nice


χαχαχ δες και τις υπολοιπες..

----------


## PMalamas

πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτο που ελειπε...
σας περιμενω να βαλετε τα δικα σας μενου.

----------


## lef

εισαι μερακλης παντως :01. Mr. Green: 

χαρας την ορεξη σου στο μαγειρεμα ρε
τα δικα μου ειναι τραγικα..πεταω ενα κρεας στο ταψι και ρυζι και καλη μου ορεξη

----------


## Tasos Green

> χαχαχ δες και τις υπολοιπες..


στραβοκαταπινω φιλε... θελω να την πεσω σε λιγο και κρατιεμαι με αυτα τα διαολια που ποσταρεις! λιγο ρεγουλα και αυριο μερα ειναι....

----------


## dionisos

PMalamas είσαι μάστορας στο στήσιμο του πιάτου πάντως! :01. Razz:  
Έτοιμος για Masterchef!

----------


## PMalamas

χαχαχ νταξ μωρε και τα δικα μ γευματα τις πιο πολλες φορες ειναι λιγο πιο απλα.. (στο ματι)
καλον υπνο.. εγω θα κανω μια ομελετα με κοτατζ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

> πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτο που ελειπε...
> σας περιμενω να βαλετε τα δικα σας μενου.


καλα εγω ντρεπομαι να ανεβασω αυτα που μαγειρευω σε σχεση με τα δικα σου! εισαι μαστορας στο μαγειρεμα εσυ.... (τον μαμαλακη τον εχεις σοι? :01. Mr. Green: ) εγω το φιλετο το μοσχαρι το τρωω απο το ταψι για να μην λερωνω πιατο!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

> PMalamas είσαι μάστορας στο στήσιμο του πιάτου πάντως! 
> Έτοιμος για Masterchef!


μερικες φορες ακομα και ανοστο να σ φαινεται κατι η να το εχεις μπουχτισει απο τις απειρες φορες που το εφαγες, ειναι πιο ευκολο να το φας αν ειναι ομορφο και ωραια στημενο.

----------


## PMalamas

> καλα εγω ντρεπομαι να ανεβασω αυτα που μαγειρευω σε σχεση με τα δικα σου! εισαι μαστορας στο μαγειρεμα εσυ.... (τον μαμαλακη τον εχεις σοι?) εγω το φιλετο το μοσχαρι το τρωω απο το ταψι για να μην λερωνω πιατο!


σε ευχριστ παρα πολυ φιλε μ, απλα μ αρεσει να μαγειρευω και το ΒΒ μ δινει αυτη τη χαρα σε καθημερινη βαση.

----------


## dionisos

> μερικες φορες ακομα και ανοστο να σ φαινεται κατι η να το εχεις μπουχτισει απο τις απειρες φορες που το εφαγες, ειναι πιο ευκολο να το φας αν ειναι ομορφο και ωραια στημενο.


Συμφωνώ, στην πρώτη φωτο στο πιάτο με τον τόνο σουσάμι έχεις βάλει;

----------


## Kazmaier

> εισαι μερακλης παντως
> 
> χαρας την ορεξη σου στο μαγειρεμα ρε
> τα δικα μου ειναι τραγικα..πεταω ενα κρεας στο ταψι και ρυζι και καλη μου ορεξη


ακριβως τα ιδια και εγω μαγκα :08. Toast:

----------


## PMalamas

> Συμφωνώ, στην πρώτη φωτο στο πιάτο με τον τόνο σουσάμι έχεις βάλει;


ναι, τονο, μαρουλι, ντοματα, σουσαμι, σταφιδες, καρυδια, λαδι, μελι και βαλσαμικο για τη σως + μερικα μυρωδικα.

----------


## tolis93

> παιδιά μην αρχίσετε το δούλεμα , είμαι χάλια στο μαγείρεμα 
> 
> λοιπόν , το μεσημεριανό μου (τώρα το χωνεύω) 
> Ειπα να ξεφύγο για σήμερα απο το κοτόπουλο στήθος που τρώω εδω και μήνες και να φάω μοσχάρι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30794
> 
> 150gr μοσχάρι φιλέτο ψημένο σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι μόνο με πιπέρι (δεν θυμάμαι μέρος αλλά ήταν αυτό με το λιγότερο λίπος (εξωτερικά δεν είχε).
> 50gr ρύζι καφέ (αν σας φαίνεται πολύ είναι επιδί έχει ντομάτα από κάτω και άπλωσε
> ...


 το μοσχαρι μια χαρα μου φενεται το ρυζι μ φενεται λιγο αβραστο :01. Mr. Green:  στο φουρνο ρ συ μιση ωριτσα σε πυριμαχο σκευος μαζι με λιγο νερο λεμονι πιπερι αλλατι κ ετοιμος σιγα

----------


## themisdas

> παιδιά μην αρχίσετε το δούλεμα , είμαι χάλια στο μαγείρεμα 
> 
> λοιπόν , το μεσημεριανό μου (τώρα το χωνεύω) 
> Ειπα να ξεφύγο για σήμερα απο το κοτόπουλο στήθος που τρώω εδω και μήνες και να φάω μοσχάρι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30794
> 
> 150gr μοσχάρι φιλέτο ψημένο σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι μόνο με πιπέρι (δεν θυμάμαι μέρος αλλά ήταν αυτό με το λιγότερο λίπος (εξωτερικά δεν είχε).
> 50gr ρύζι καφέ (αν σας φαίνεται πολύ είναι επιδί έχει ντομάτα από κάτω και άπλωσε
> ...


το ρυζι ωμο το τρως?

----------


## rey1989

> το μοσχαρι μια χαρα μου φενεται το ρυζι μ φενεται λιγο αβραστο στο φουρνο ρ συ μιση ωριτσα σε πυριμαχο σκευος μαζι με λιγο νερο λεμονι πιπερι αλλατι κ ετοιμος σιγα


το ρύζι το βράζω μισή ώρα (είναι brown) και δεν βράζει όπως το άσπρο.
το μοσχάρι λες να το βάζω στο φούρνο ? θα το δοκιμάσω την άλλη Κυριακή που θα ξαναφάω μοσχάρι  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 




> το ρυζι ωμο το τρως?


όχι το βράζω αλλα θέλει πολύ ωρα.
και αν το αφήσω να βράζει πάνω απο 30 λεπτά ξεχνιέμαι και καίγεται
έκαψα στις 1 το ρύζι και έφτιαξα αλλο.
βασικά το ξέχασα και πηγα και δεν ειχε νερο και είχε γίνει μια μαύρη μάζα κάρβουνου και η κουζίνα ήταν λες και ειχε πιάσει φωτιά το σπίτι απο τους καπνούς , γιαυτό καλύτερα 30 λεπτά που το προσέχω...

----------


## tolis93

> το ρύζι το βράζω μισή ώρα (είναι brown) και δεν βράζει όπως το άσπρο.
> το μοσχάρι λες να το βάζω στο φούρνο ? θα το δοκιμάσω την άλλη Κυριακή που θα ξαναφάω μοσχάρι 
> 
> 
> 
> όχι το βράζω αλλα θέλει πολύ ωρα.
> και αν το αφήσω να βράζει πάνω απο 30 λεπτά ξεχνιέμαι και καίγεται
> έκαψα στις 1 το ρύζι και έφτιαξα αλλο.
> βασικά το ξέχασα και πηγα και δεν ειχε νερο και είχε γίνει μια μαύρη μάζα κάρβουνου και η κουζίνα ήταν λες και ειχε πιάσει φωτιά το σπίτι απο τους καπνούς , γιαυτό καλύτερα 30 λεπτά που το προσέχω...


καλα πολυ απλα γεμιζε μια ψηλη κατσαρολα με νερακι κ βαλτο μεσα κ ανα 15 λεπτα βαζε νερακι κ αστο καμια ωρα να γινει ανθρωπινο να τρωγεται.ετσι π το τρως τρ μια φορα το κανα κ ημουν το πεταω δε το πεταω απορω πως το τρως.παρε μακαρονια στη τελικη

----------


## tolis93

αντε αντε να βαλω κ εγω τι εφαγα χτες...

----------


## rey1989

> καλα πολυ απλα γεμιζε μια ψηλη κατσαρολα με νερακι κ βαλτο μεσα κ ανα 15 λεπτα βαζε νερακι κ αστο καμια ωρα να γινει ανθρωπινο να τρωγεται.ετσι π το τρως τρ μια φορα το κανα κ ημουν το πεταω δε το πεταω απορω πως το τρως.παρε μακαρονια στη τελικη


ναι, θα βάζω μεγαλύτερη κατσαρόλα δίκιο έχεις γιατί και έτσι δεν ξέρω αν ειναι και κακό για το στομάχι. (κάνει κριτς κράτσ οταν το τρώς)
για να το μετρήσω βάζω 3ης κουταλιές της σούπας και έχω δεί οτι ειναι ακριβώς οσο ενα scoop που έχω απο την προιγούμενη προτείνη οπότε βάζω 1 scoop.
το περίεργο είναι πως βρήκα οτι 1 scoop 70cc = 30gr. μήπως είναι 50 στο ρίζι επειδή είναι πιο βαρύ από την σκόνη ? η μετράω το ρύζι μου λάθος και βάζω αντί για 50 , 30 γραμμάρια τελικά ? 
θα πάρω ζυγαριά ακριβείας γιατι αυτη που είχαμε χάλασε , απλά δεν έχω 50+ euro αυτή την στιγμή (τόσο τις βρήκα) και βολεύομαι όπως μπορώ , ακόμα και το κρέας βάζω τον χασάπη στο super market να το μετράει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> ναι, θα βάζω μεγαλύτερη κατσαρόλα δίκιο έχεις γιατί και έτσι δεν ξέρω αν ειναι και κακό για το στομάχι. (κάνει κριτς κράτσ οταν το τρώς)
> για να το μετρήσω βάζω 3ης κουταλιές της σούπας και έχω δεί οτι ειναι ακριβώς οσο ενα scoop που έχω απο την προιγούμενη προτείνη οπότε βάζω 1 scoop.
> το περίεργο είναι πως βρήκα οτι 1 scoop 70cc = 30gr. μήπως είναι 50 στο ρίζι επειδή είναι πιο βαρύ από την σκόνη ? η μετράω το ρύζι μου λάθος και βάζω αντί για 50 , 30 γραμμάρια τελικά ? 
> θα πάρω ζυγαριά ακριβείας γιατι αυτη που είχαμε χάλασε , απλά δεν έχω 50+ euro αυτή την στιγμή (τόσο τις βρήκα) και βολεύομαι όπως μπορώ , ακόμα και το κρέας βάζω τον χασάπη στο super market να το μετράει


αραξε μια κουταλια καπου εκει βγαινει 15-20 γραμμαρια.εγω κανω αλλο κολπακι.παιρνω ρυζι πχ.500 γραμμαρια.παιρνω ενα κουταλι συγκεκριμενο ενα μεγεθος γτ διαφερουν κ αυτα.κ μετραω κουταλιες.βγαζω μετα 500 γρ δια τις κουταλιες κ βγαζω γραμμαρια κουταλιας.τα μακαρονια τα χωριζω σε 5 μεριδες των 100.το κοτοπουλο οκ ξερω ποσο παιρνω.αλλα δε θελει ζυγαρια δλδ οκ τα 2 κ τα 3 γραμμαρια δεν θα σε σωσουν ουτε θα σε σκοτωσουν ειπαμε...α κ μεταξυ μας με 40 ευρω βρισκεις ζυγαρια με θερμιδομετρητη πανω.δλδ βαζεις θρεπτικα συστατικα στα 100 γρ ζυγιζεις το stuff και σου λεει πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπαρα θερμιδες και γραμμαρια.μαγκια ε?

----------


## rey1989

> αραξε μια κουταλια καπου εκει βγαινει 15-20 γραμμαρια.εγω κανω αλλο κολπακι.παιρνω ρυζι πχ.500 γραμμαρια.παιρνω ενα κουταλι συγκεκριμενο ενα μεγεθος γτ διαφερουν κ αυτα.κ μετραω κουταλιες.βγαζω μετα 500 γρ δια τις κουταλιες κ βγαζω γραμμαρια κουταλιας.τα μακαρονια τα χωριζω σε 5 μεριδες των 100.το κοτοπουλο οκ ξερω ποσο παιρνω.αλλα δε θελει ζυγαρια δλδ οκ τα 2 κ τα 3 γραμμαρια δεν θα σε σωσουν ουτε θα σε σκοτωσουν ειπαμε...α κ μεταξυ μας με 40 ευρω βρισκεις ζυγαρια με θερμιδομετρητη πανω.δλδ βαζεις θρεπτικα συστατικα στα 100 γρ ζυγιζεις το stuff και σου λεει πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπαρα θερμιδες και γραμμαρια.μαγκια ε?


πολύ καλό , ευχαριστώ για τα ίνφο για ακόμη μια φορά ! 
θα το ψάξω. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 




> αντε αντε να βαλω κ εγω τι εφαγα χτες...


στην 2ρη φωτό τί ειναι αυτα τα άσπρα ? ποπ κόρν ?  :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> πολύ καλό , ευχαριστώ για τα ίνφο για ακόμη μια φορά ! 
> θα το ψάξω.
> 
> 
> 
> στην 2ρη φωτό τί ειναι αυτα τα άσπρα ? ποπ κόρν ?


βιολογικα ποπ κορν με μελι σε παρακαλω :01. Mr. Green:  το ζυγισμα ειναι θεμα μαθηματικων καθαρα να το ξερεις :01. Smile:

----------


## sofos

tolis στην πρωτη φωτο τι ειναι κοτοπουλο με πιπεριες?και στη 2η μπιφτεκι εχουν μεσα τα τοστ?

----------


## tolis93

> tolis στην πρωτη φωτο τι ειναι κοτοπουλο με πιπεριες?και στη 2η μπιφτεκι εχουν μεσα τα τοστ?


κοτοπουλο με πιπεριες κ κουνουπιδι(ποσο το λατρευω αυτο το κουνουπιδι) και ναι 100% ΜΟΣΧΑΡΑΚΙ τα μπιφτεκια.στο 1ο εχω φτιαξει κ μια ιδιαιτερη σαλτσα μ βγηκε και πολυ προ.αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι εβαλα μεσα :01. Mr. Green:  πωπω μωλις χτυπισα 2 τοστ το 1 με τυρι γαλοπουλα κ ταχινι(τα σπασε) το 2ο ενα πραμα σα τα απο πανω αλλα με γαλοπουλα και 100 γρ(αβραστες)ταλιατελες ολικης με 1 κ σουπας ταχινι...μετρησε...αλλα ηθελαν κ κανελα γαμωτο :01. Mr. Green:  αυριο με το καλο!!!

----------


## jim-jimakos

> καλα πολυ απλα γεμιζε μια ψηλη κατσαρολα με νερακι κ βαλτο μεσα κ ανα 15 λεπτα βαζε νερακι κ αστο καμια ωρα να γινει ανθρωπινο να τρωγεται.ετσι π το τρως τρ μια φορα το κανα κ ημουν το πεταω δε το πεταω απορω πως το τρως.παρε μακαρονια στη τελικη


Το μαύρο ρύζι θέλει "μούλιασμα" σε νερό για καμιά ώρα να "φουσκώσει" όπως τα φασόλια...
Στη συνέχεια το στραγγίζεις, το βάζεις στην κατσαρόλα με νέο νεράκι και το βράζεις κανονικά...

Και εγω μέχρι να το μάθω "παιδεύτηκα" ....

----------


## rey1989

> Το μαύρο ρύζι θέλει "μούλιασμα" σε νερό για καμιά ώρα να "φουσκώσει" όπως τα φασόλια...
> Στη συνέχεια το στραγγίζεις, το βάζεις στην κατσαρόλα με νέο νεράκι και το βράζεις κανονικά...
> 
> Και εγω μέχρι να το μάθω "παιδεύτηκα" ....


σοβαρά ?δηλαδή το αφήνω καμια ώρα να μουλιάσει και μετά το βάζω και το βράζω,  καλά με σώζεις! δεν φαντάζεσαι τι περνάω κάθε μέρα , θα σπάσω κάνα δόντι στο τέλος!
θα το δοκιμάσω από αύριο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jim-jimakos

> σοβαρά ?δηλαδή το αφήνω καμια ώρα να μουλιάσει και μετά το βάζω και το βράζω,  καλά με σώζεις! δεν φαντάζεσαι τι περνάω κάθε μέρα , θα σπάσω κάνα δόντι στο τέλος!
> θα το δοκιμάσω από αύριο!


 :03. Thumb up: 
Το μαύρο ρύζι δεν βράζει αλλιώς... και 2 ωρες να το βραζεις ελάχιστα θα μαλακώσει...
Αν γουστάρεις πετάς και τπτ αρωματικα μέσα.. πιπέρια κλπ κλπ (στο μούλιασμα)...

----------


## rey1989

> Το μαύρο ρύζι δεν βράζει αλλιώς... και 2 ωρες να το βραζεις ελάχιστα θα μαλακώσει...
> *Αν γουστάρεις πετάς και τπτ αρωματικα μέσα.. πιπέρια κλπ κλπ (στο μούλιασμα)*...


ωραία ιδέα! θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο!. :08. Toast:

----------


## Gaspari

Αύριο θα ανεβάσω την πίτσα που θα παραγγείλω για να φάω το τσίτ μου 2 μέρες πρίν ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο.....

STAY TUNED  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> ωραία ιδέα! θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο!.


βασικα το τοπ στο ρυζακι ειναι η με ντοματουλα κ κρεμμυδακι η χυμο ντοματας αντι για ντοματα.η κετσαπ. και η αλλη και μαμω τις παραλαγες ειναι με καρυ και κοκκινο βασιλικο....μεταξυ μας μαζι με το ρυζι παει τραγικα το γιαουρτι....

----------


## AntwnhsSs

> βασικα το τοπ στο ρυζακι ειναι η με ντοματουλα κ κρεμμυδακι η χυμο ντοματας αντι για ντοματα.η κετσαπ. και η αλλη και μαμω τις παραλαγες ειναι με καρυ και κοκκινο βασιλικο....μεταξυ μας μαζι με το ρυζι *παει τραγικα το γιαουρτι*....


 :08. Turtle: και γω που νόμιζα πως ήμουνα ο μονος που του αρέσει, θεϊκή γεύση τα σπάει πολύ το ρύζι με γιαούρτι

----------


## tolis93

ελα κ το σημερινο.καλαμαρι με ρυζι κουνουπιδι σαλατα λαχανο καροτο κ αλλη μια ντοματοσαλατα.κετσαπ μουσταρδα(πααντα μα παντα στο τραπεζι μας :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## RAMBO

παρουσιαζω με αγαπη στο φορουμ το πρωινο μου -μπουγατσα με λιωμενη μερεντα και μεσα σοκολατα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

ραμπε...αμα σου πω οτι αυτο μου φανηκε σαν συκωτι αψητο πιο πολυ παρα για μπουγατσα....


ρε συ τιν ειν τουτο που εχει πνιγει η καημενη η μπουγατσα μεσα στη μερενταααααααααα..... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## RAMBO

καλα καλα το ξερω οτι ζηλευεις.... :02. Love:

----------


## Gianna

Όσο κι αν πεθαίνω για σοκολάτα, δεν θα το κανα αυτό στην μπουγατσούλα!!! Και σκέτη με μπόλικη κανέλλα είναι τέλεια. (όχι φυσικά ότι δεν θα έτρωγα το δημιούργημά σου..., αλλά λέμε τώρα)

----------


## RAMBO

> Όσο κι αν πεθαίνω για σοκολάτα, δεν θα το κανα αυτό στην μπουγατσούλα!!! Και σκέτη με μπόλικη κανέλλα είναι τέλεια. (όχι φυσικά ότι δεν θα έτρωγα το δημιούργημά σου..., αλλά λέμε τώρα)


ειναι δυσκολο να αντιστεθεισ ποσο μαλλον εγω που ειμαι επιρρεπεισ σε αμαρτωλα πραματα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> παρουσιαζω με αγαπη στο φορουμ το πρωινο μου -μπουγατσα με λιωμενη μερεντα και μεσα σοκολατα


Πωωω 2007 τι με θυμησες ετρωγα και εγω μια τετοια μαζι με 1 πεινιρλι 1 τυροπιτα και ενα ρυζογαλο με φουλ κανελα!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## RAMBO

για να πω ολη την αληθεια ην συνοδευσα με μια πιτσα για κυριωσ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> για να πω ολη την αληθεια ην συνοδευσα με μια πιτσα για κυριωσ


Το καλυτερο combo γλυκο αλμυρο ξανα γλυκο και παει λεγοντας. :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

θα ανευασω βιντεακι αυριο....βαφλιτσα θα φτιαξω αλλα τουμπανη με βρωμες κ ιστοριες...θα δειτε θα δειτε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Saldi

Νοστιμότατο δεν λέω το έχω τσιμπήσει πολλές φορές αυτο το cheat meal παλιά αλλα να οσυ πώ οτι αυτό ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ οπως το έφαγε προστέθηκε στην κοιλιά σου...Είναι λες κα ιτο κόλλησες πλέον..ίδιο αποτέλεσμα έχει...είτε το έτρωγε είτε όχι...!!!Μπορούσες δηλαδή δοκιμαστικά να το βάλεις πάνω στην κοιλιά σου και να έβλεπες πως θα γίνει :01. Smile Wide: axaxaxaxaxaxaxax

----------


## RAMBO

το βραδυνο μου μετα απο μια προπο ποδιων,σολωμοσ ψητοσ και ντακοι :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Gianna

:03. Thumb up: Πω, πω....όλα τα λεφτά, εδώ πραγματικά ζωγράφισες!!! τρελαίνομαι και για τα 2!!!

----------


## RAMBO

ελα απο τα μερη μας......

----------


## rey1989

γιατί κάνω το λάθος και μπαίνω σε αυτο το θρέντ? :01.Ftou: 

 έχω φάει πριν 1,5 ώρα και με το που μπήκα εδώ μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη! πάω να κοπανίσω μια 2λτρ μπουκάλα νερό να ρθω στα ίσια μου  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

*(είχα ξεχάσει να πω thanks!!! στον jim-jimakos, που με έσωσε με το tip του για το ρύζι. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως το έτρωγα έτσι ... )*

----------


## franky94

> παρουσιαζω με αγαπη στο φορουμ το πρωινο μου -μπουγατσα με λιωμενη μερεντα και μεσα σοκολατα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30986


 πω ρε φιλε τι μου κανεις τωρα με τις μπουγατσες!!!!

----------


## Giannistzn

Σημερινο πρωινο. Βρωμη - αυγα - μπανανα.

Αριστερα εχει μελι-κανελα, δεξια 1/4σκουπ πρωτεΐνη και κακαο (το αραιωσα πολυ).

----------


## Adinamos

Ποιος θα βρει τι ειναι? :01. Mr. Green: 

p.s: Σα γνησιος φοιτητης τρωω παντα σε μιας χρησης πλατικο σερβιτσιο..

----------


## gym

πες μου μονο οτι δεν ειναι σολωμος με γιαουρτι κ μελι.... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Adinamos

Οχι δεν ειναι σολωμος...! Τονος ειναι με γιαουρτι και μελι!! :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Οχι δεν ειναι σολωμος...! Τονος ειναι με γιαουρτι και μελι!!


ενα θα πω....ΜΑΜΗΣΕ!!! αυριο π θα παιξουν γαριδουλες το βραδυ θα σου πω εγω τι εχει να γινει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Adinamos

Να παραθεσω και τα νουτρισιον φακτς: 45g protein, 10g carbs, 4,5g fat  στην μια κονσερβα τονο σε νερο, 1 κεσεδακι γιαουρτι 2%, ενα κουταλακι μελι. :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

ε δε μπορουσα και εγω παιδακι ειμαι ζηλευω...το απογευματινο μου! 100 γρ μακαρονια.τα φρουτακια π βλεπετε.1 κ σουπας ταχινι μεσα στα μακαρονια.200 γρ γιαουρτι εχει κ μαρμελαδα με φρουκτοζη μεσα.και ενα τοστ με κοτατζ ντοματα αγγουρι γαλοπουλα μουσταρδα μαρουλι πιπερια...τα δα ολα!

----------


## venom1987

> Να παραθεσω και τα νουτρισιον φακτς: 45g protein, 10g carbs, 4,5g fat  στην μια κονσερβα τονο σε νερο, 1 κεσεδακι γιαουρτι 2%, ενα κουταλακι μελι.




ενταξει φιλε δεν υπαρχεις μιλαμε φοβερο...για ποτε το βαζεις?βραδυ ,πρωι? 

ΦΟΒΕΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## exkaliber



----------


## Giannistzn

Χοιρινες με ρυζι ειναι εξ, ή μοσχαρακι? 

Τρως καλα παντως κομπλε σε βρισκω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

χοιρινες τις κοβω...

----------


## Giannistzn

Και εγω αλλα με παραπλανει λιγο η ντοματα απο πανω..

Πηρα χθες 2 μοσχαρισιες και τις πληρωσα οσο 16 χοιρινες  :01. Razz:  fail..

----------


## rey1989

> Και εγω αλλα με παραπλανει λιγο η ντοματα απο πανω..
> 
> Πηρα χθες 2 μοσχαρισιες και τις πληρωσα οσο 16 χοιρινες  fail..


εγώ  έφτιαξα μοσχάρι σήμερα αλλά βγήκε σαν σόλα , δεν με χάλασε.  :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

τονος με γιαουρτι κ μελι =[YOUTUBE=3wM7KceTpvk]3wM7KceTpvk[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Chris92

πολυ μερακι βλεπω γενικως! μπραβο παιδια! εγω αντιθετως....

----------


## rey1989

> πολυ μερακι βλεπω γενικως! μπραβο παιδια! εγω αντιθετως....


αναλόγως την διατροφή σου. Εγώ παράδειγμα με τα υλικά που διαθέτω για μεσημεριανό (κότα/ρύζι/σαλάτα) δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω κάτι διαφορετικό απο το συνιθισμένο που τρώω εδώ και 5+ μήνες . :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 

το μόνο που μου βγαίνει καλό είναι το πιτάκι , αλλά δεν έχει διαδικασία 

σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να μαγειρέψω καλά και να ανεβάσω φωτογραφεία  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
χθές έλεγα να βάλω φωτογραφία απο το μοσχάρι αλλα ήταν σαν σόλα παπουτσιού και δεν ειχα όρεξη για φωτογραφίες , απλά να πάει κάτω να ξεμπερδεύουμε  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Qlim4X

Το πολυ γευστικο φαι μου

3 κηλα γαλοπουλα
0.5 κηλα ρυζι
2 κηλα πατατες

+

Μπροκολα
αγγουρια
γαλικες σαλατες

----------


## Giannistzn

Πλακα πλακα αλεξ, σε ζηλευω, γιατι αυτες τις μερες βαριεμαι να μαγειρεψω.. Δεν μου τα στελνεις? Μια χαρα θα εκτιμησω το ρυζακι και τη γαλοπουλα!

Λιγο ακομα εμεινε boy, θα ανταμειφθεις για τους κοπους σου! Και μετα ριξε εναν μαραθωνιο cheat  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> Το πολυ γευστικο φαι μου
> 
> 3 κηλα γαλοπουλα
> 0.5 κηλα ρυζι
> 2 κηλα πατατες
> 
> +
> 
> Μπροκολα
> ...


εγω ετσι τρωω παντα,χειμωνα καλοκαιρι,μονο που βαζω μεσα και γουεη με βρωμη κ αντι για γαλοπουλες,εχω κοτοπουλα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Πλακα πλακα αλεξ, σε ζηλευω, γιατι αυτες τις μερες βαριεμαι να μαγειρεψω.. Δεν μου τα στελνεις? Μια χαρα θα εκτιμησω το ρυζακι και τη γαλοπουλα!
> 
> Λιγο ακομα εμεινε boy, θα ανταμειφθεις για τους κοπους σου! Και μετα ριξε εναν μαραθωνιο cheat



μετα με βλεπω 100 κηλα ευκολα

μπα αυτα δεν φτανουν ουτε για 2 μερες... καθε μερα αυτο το βιολι εχουμε ασε....

----------


## Giannistzn

> εγω ετσι τρωω παντα,χειμωνα καλοκαιρι,μονο που βαζω μεσα και γουεη με βρωμη κ αντι για γαλοπουλες,εχω κοτοπουλα


Ε πλεον και εγω.. Κοτοπουλακι ψητο, ρυζακι για 3-4 μερες και αγιος ο θεος.. Περυσι ειχα τρελαθει μου ειχε ερθει ρευμα 150ευρω. Και πλεον για οικονομια και χρονου και χρηματος το κανω και εγω ετσι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

παιζει να μην εχει υπαρξει μερα π να μην εχω πει αντε ποτε θα φαμε θελω κουνουπιδι μπροκολο κ το κοτοπουλακι μ :01. Mr. Green:  το αστειο ειναι οτι τα μαγειρευω ΚΑΘΕ μερα

----------


## RAMBO



----------


## TheWorst

Ελπιζω να μην ειναι μερεντα αυτο , αλλα πρωτεινη σκονης ! Και το μπισκοτο να ειναι μπισκοτο βρωμης  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Ραμπο, οπως παντα εισαι αιωνες μπροστα! Αρχοντας φιλε!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Gianna

> 


Ο Βασιλιάς της Μερέντας (με το χαμόγελο της απόλυτης ικανοποίησης)!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Saldi

Rambo το υγειονομικό είδε αυτή την σφηχτήρα?(δεν φαίνετε καλά)που είναι πάνω στον ανοξείδωτο πάγκο? :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## RAMBO

μπα δεν νομιζω και γω ξεμπαρκος ημουν κατα τυχη ειδα τον κουβα

----------


## magavaTOUT

Μακαρονια ολικης, τονος, 1κ.σ. μαγιονεζα, λιγη μουσταρδα, μανιταρια.. τα ταααααν

----------


## Tasos Green

φιλετο κοτοπουλο με:
-μπασματι
-πράσινη πιπεριά
-κόκκινη πιπεριά
-κολοκυθάκι
-μανιτάρια
-σάλτσα σόγιας

το εχω λιώσει αυτο το πιατο σχεδον καθε μερα. (το ψωμι δεν ξερω πως βρέθηκε εκει περα καντε τα στραβα ματια.. :02. Chinese: )

----------


## Giannistzn

Τάσο τα λαχανικά πως τα κάνεις;

----------


## Tasos Green

δεν φημίζομαι για τις μαγειρικές μου ικανότητες.. εχω εναν γνωστο που εχει εστιατόριο, του εχω πει τι δεν θελω να κανει (δηλαδη οχι  τηγανητά και λαδια και χωρίς αλάτι)
και μου το ετοιμαζει.. τα λαχανικα τα κανει σε  γουοκ τηγάνι με νερο μολις βρασουν και εξατμιστεί το νερο προσθέτει τα κοτοπουλα με την σογια και τελος βαζει και το ρύζι ισα ισα να ζεσταθεί γιατι ηταν ηδη βρασμενο.. :01. Wink:  

το πιατο με συμφέρει περισσοτερο απο το να τα παρω ξεχωριστά και να το κανο μονος μου. +οτι κερδιζω χρονο... (3.50 ευρω μου το χρεώνει με 200gr στήθος κοτας)

----------


## aqua_bill

> (3.50 ευρω μου το χρεώνει με 200gr στήθος κοτας)[/SIZE]


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  ποσο λεει????απο που να παρουμε κι εμεισ?? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## average_joe

@tassos
 ναι αλλα σαλτσα σογιας? :01. Unsure: 
κατι αλλο, μπασματι δεν εχω φαει ποτε.
ολικης αυτο το πραμα εχει?

----------


## aqua_bill

> ναι αλλα σαλτσα σογιας?
> κατι αλλο, μπασματι δεν εχω φαει ποτε.
> ολικης αυτο το πραμα εχει?


ρυζι ειναι καλε οχι μακαρονια,δε γινετε απο αλευρι το ρυζι...φυτρωνει.εχει καφε αναποφλυοτο αλλα ολα ρυζια ειναι σιγα

----------


## Tasos Green

> @tassos
>  ναι αλλα σαλτσα σογιας?
> κατι αλλο, μπασματι δεν εχω φαει ποτε.
> ολικης αυτο το πραμα εχει?


γιατι ρε συ τι εχει η σαλτσα σογιας? εκτος και αν εισαι αλεργικος... 

οχι δεν εχει ολικής γιατι το χρησιμοποιο σαν μεταεξεταστικο στερεο γευμα μιση ωρα μετα το gym.... το μπασματι ειναι υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δείκτη... :01. Wink: 

μπορεις να το αντικαταστήσεις με καστανο ρύζι...

----------


## average_joe

καστανο εχω στη διατροφη αλλα ελεγα να το δοκιμασω.
ισως καμια φορα για post λοιπον απο περειεργεια (γιατι τα μακαρονια δεν τα αλλαζω :01. Mr. Green: ).

οσο για τη σογια...
ξερω γω. με τον ντορο που εχουν με αυξηση οιστρογονων, εγω την αποφευγω σαν τον 666 το λιβανι :01. Mr. Green: 




> μεταεξεταστικο


 :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

ε νταξι σιγα την ποσοτητα ρε συ.. μην μου βάζεις φυτιλια! :01. Mr. Green:  ξεροσφυρι δεν τρώγεται...  :01. Razz: 

Εντιτ: αντε "μεταπροπονητικο" !!! :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> δεν φημίζομαι για τις μαγειρικές μου ικανότητες.. εχω εναν γνωστο που εχει εστιατόριο, του εχω πει τι δεν θελω να κανει (δηλαδη οχι  τηγανητά και λαδια και χωρίς αλάτι)
> και μου το ετοιμαζει.. τα λαχανικα τα κανει σε  γουοκ τηγάνι με νερο μολις βρασουν και εξατμιστεί το νερο προσθέτει τα κοτοπουλα με την σογια και τελος βαζει και το ρύζι ισα ισα να ζεσταθεί γιατι ηταν ηδη βρασμενο.. 
> 
> το πιατο με συμφέρει περισσοτερο απο το να τα παρω ξεχωριστά και να το κανο μονος μου. +οτι κερδιζω χρονο... _(3.50 ευρω μου το χρεώνει με 200gr στήθος κοτας)_


απο που ρε μαν να παρω και γω ?
οταν παραγγειλω τι να πω?ενα αλλα τασος?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

ατύχησες βιγια... καπουτ Κοζάνη ξενοίκιασα... καβαλα τωρα ... :01. Mr. Green: 

πήγαινε στον τρυποκάρυδο και πες ενα κοτοπουλο λαχανικων! ειναι ακριβώς το ιδιο...

----------


## thegravijia

> ατύχησες βιγια... καπουτ Κοζάνη ξενοίκιασα... καβαλα τωρα ...


τι λες ρε φιλε που ξενοικιασες ??
ασε ρε ...βαλε βιντεακι τωρα αλλιως δεν σε πιστευω...  :01. Mr. Green: 

γεμισαμε ψευτς εδω μεσα --σαν το αλλο που λεει οτι κανει 140παγκο ουυυυυυυυυ ρε ....

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tasos Green

δες το εντιτ πανω... :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> δεν φημίζομαι για τις μαγειρικές μου ικανότητες.. εχω εναν γνωστο που εχει εστιατόριο, του εχω πει τι δεν θελω να κανει (δηλαδη οχι  τηγανητά και λαδια και χωρίς αλάτι)
> και μου το ετοιμαζει.. τα λαχανικα τα κανει σε  γουοκ τηγάνι με νερο μολις βρασουν και εξατμιστεί το νερο προσθέτει τα κοτοπουλα με την σογια και τελος βαζει και το ρύζι ισα ισα να ζεσταθεί γιατι ηταν ηδη βρασμενο.. 
> 
> το πιατο με συμφέρει περισσοτερο απο το να τα παρω ξεχωριστά και να το κανο μονος μου. +οτι κερδιζω χρονο... (3.50 ευρω μου το χρεώνει με 200gr στήθος κοτας)


Aχα μαλιστα! Ωραιος, θενξ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rey1989

το μεσημεριανό μου σήμερα!!
αντί για 50γρ άβραστο ρύζι έφτιαξα μια πίτα homemade και την έφτιαξα με 100γρ κότα ψημένη , 1κσ homemade τζατζίκι με 2% γιαούρτι , ντομάτα , κρεμμύδι (ακόμα και το ψωμί της , με 100γρ αλευρι ολικής , 1κγλ μαγιά , ελάχιστο αλάτι και νερό στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς λάδια).

Εκτός ότι την καταευχαριστήθηκα , νιώθω λες και έφαγα κανα βόδι! ετρωγα ετρωγα και δεν τελείωνε λολ.
το ψωμάκι της εντωμεταξύ , ίδια γεύση με τις αραβικές! :02. Shock: 



 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## AntwnhsSs

πω πω rey  τι μας κανεις μεσημεριατικα, :08. Turtle:  ειχα καιρω να δω ποστ σε αυτο το τοπικ  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> το μεσημεριανό μου σήμερα!!
> αντί για 50γρ άβραστο ρύζι έφτιαξα μια πίτα homemade με 100γρ κότα ψημένη , 1κσ homemade τζατζίκι με 2% γιαούρτι , ντομάτα , κρεμίδι (ακόμα και το ψωμί της , με 100γρ αλευρι ολικής , 1κγλ μαγιά , ελάχιστο αλάτι και νερό στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς λάδια).
> 
> Εκτός ότι την καταευχαριστήθηκα , νιώθω λες και έφαγα κανα βόδι! ετρωγα ετρωγα και δεν τελείωνε λολ.
> το ψωμάκι της εντωμεταξύ , ίδια γεύση με τις αραβικές!


rey....u are the boss τελος!!!
οπως λεω...ποιος χρειαζεται τα τσιτ?
μεγαλε απο τα ομορφα πιατα εδω μεσα

----------


## leftis

> το μεσημεριανό μου σήμερα!!
> αντί για 50γρ άβραστο ρύζι έφτιαξα μια πίτα homemade και την έφτιαξα με 100γρ κότα ψημένη , 1κσ homemade τζατζίκι με 2% γιαούρτι , ντομάτα , κρεμμύδι (ακόμα και το ψωμί της , με 100γρ αλευρι ολικής , 1κγλ μαγιά , ελάχιστο αλάτι και νερό στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς λάδια).
> 
> Εκτός ότι την καταευχαριστήθηκα , νιώθω λες και έφαγα κανα βόδι! ετρωγα ετρωγα και δεν τελείωνε λολ.
> το ψωμάκι της εντωμεταξύ , ίδια γεύση με τις αραβικές!


Έχεις ήδη ανεβάσει την συνταγή στο αντίστοιχο section  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Έχεις ήδη ανεβάσει την συνταγή στο αντίστοιχο section


ασε το παιδι να ενθουσιαστει ρ συ :01. Mr. Green: 
ρε συ ρευ τωρα το παρατηρησα.αυγα δεν εβαλες στο μειγμα?

----------


## rey1989

> ασε το παιδι να ενθουσιαστει ρ συ
> ρε συ ρευ τωρα το παρατηρησα.αυγα δεν εβαλες στο μειγμα?


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  όντως ενθουσιάστηκα γιατι δεν περίμενα να τα καταφέρω . βασικά με τα αλεύρια έχω κακό προηγούμενο (την τελευταία φορά που δοκίμασα πριν απο αυτο , το αλεύρι ειχε γίνει σαν λάσπη και είχε κολλήσει στα χέρια μου και δεν έβγαινε με τίποτα ...  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

edit: οχι δεν έβαλα αυγά γιατί έχω 18 και με φτάνουν για αύριο και για την Δευτέρα το πρωί (ξέχασα να πάρω χΔ) αλλά βγήκε τέλειο. :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

30 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση: 250γρ κοτοπουλο/60γρ χυλό βρωμης/1 πορτοκαλι + 1000mg C.... 3o γευμα.




4ο 2 ωρες μετα: κοκκινα φασολια με σπανακι και λαχανο στην κατσαρολα (χωρις λαδι) / 200γρ cottage / αγγουροντομάτα. 
αν και ακούγετε καπως αθλιο το σπανακι με τα φασολια σας λεω οτι χαλαρα τρωω ολη την κατσαρολα. ειναι πολυ καλο.



το 5ο γευμα θα το κανω σε λιγο...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> 30 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση: 250γρ κοτοπουλο/60γρ χυλό βρωμης/1 πορτοκαλι + 1000mg C.... 3o γευμα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ο 2 ωρες μετα: κοκκινα φασολια με σπανακι και λαχανο στην κατσαρολα (χωρις λαδι) / 200γρ cottage / αγγουροντομάτα. 
> αν και ακούγετε καπως αθλιο το σπανακι με τα φασολια σας λεω οτι χαλαρα τρωω ολη την κατσαρολα. ειναι πολυ καλο.
> 
> 
> ...


δικος μου εισαι εσυ.απο τα φασολια μεχρι κ το κοτατζ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas95

Τασο τελεια τα φαγητα μου αρεσει πολυ η οργανωση σου!!!!
Επισης,περνω το ιδιο κοττατζ και γω το ιδιο κοττατζ,μπορει να ναι φτηνο αλλα σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω σουπερμαρκετ που περνω γιατι δεν γουσταρω να ακουμπαω λεφτα στους ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!σορρυ gym :01. Razz:

----------


## Manos1989

> το μεσημεριανό μου σήμερα!!
> αντί για 50γρ άβραστο ρύζι έφτιαξα μια πίτα homemade και την έφτιαξα με 100γρ κότα ψημένη , 1κσ homemade τζατζίκι με 2% γιαούρτι , ντομάτα , κρεμμύδι (ακόμα και το ψωμί της , με 100γρ αλευρι ολικής , 1κγλ μαγιά , ελάχιστο αλάτι και νερό στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς λάδια).
> 
> Εκτός ότι την καταευχαριστήθηκα , νιώθω λες και έφαγα κανα βόδι! ετρωγα ετρωγα και δεν τελείωνε λολ.
> το ψωμάκι της εντωμεταξύ , ίδια γεύση με τις αραβικές!


Δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο ζηλεύω........
Και δεν έχω αλευρι ολικής γαμώτη! :01. Razz: 

Η συνταγή για την πίτα είναι τόσο απλή, όπως την έγραψες?
Το τζατζίκι πως το φτιάχνεις?
tolis93 εγκρίνεις τη συνταγή του παιδιού ή έχεις να προτείνεις παραλλαγή για σουβλάκι?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο ζηλεύω........
> Και δεν έχω αλευρι ολικής γαμώτη!
> 
> Η συνταγή για την πίτα είναι τόσο απλή, όπως την έγραψες?
> Το τζατζίκι πως το φτιάχνεις?
> tolis93 εγκρίνεις τη συνταγή του παιδιού ή έχεις να προτείνεις παραλλαγή για σουβλάκι?


εγω τη προτεινα στο παιδι τη συνταγη οποτε οχι μονο εγκρινω αλλα και απαιτω να το φτιαξεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> Δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο ζηλεύω........
> Και δεν έχω αλευρι ολικής γαμώτη!
> 
> Η συνταγή για την πίτα είναι τόσο απλή, όπως την έγραψες?
> Το τζατζίκι πως το φτιάχνεις?
> tolis93 εγκρίνεις τη συνταγή του παιδιού ή έχεις να προτείνεις παραλλαγή για σουβλάκι?


ναι , τόσο απλή είναι! 
απλά να θυμάσαι να βάζεις ελάχιστο νερό σταδιακά και να ανακατεύεις/ζυμώνεις ώστε να σφίξει . 
το τζατζίκι το φτιάχνω με 

200γρ γιαούρτι 2% 
αγγούρι τριμμένο
1 Κ.σούπας ελαιόλαδο 
1 σκελίδα σκόρδο τριμμένη/λιωμένη 
1 κγλ ξύδι 
πιπέρι

και βάζω μια κουταλιά της σούπας και το απλώνω 
βγαίνει πολύ , μπορείς να έχεις για όλη την εβδομάδα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Lao

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πόσους υδατάνθρακες και πόση πρωτεϊνη έχει αυτό το πιάτο;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πόσους υδατάνθρακες και πόση πρωτεϊνη έχει αυτό το πιάτο;


Συγγνώμη, μια ερώτηση: Τρώς μακαρόνια με τυρί, ή τυρί με μακαρόνια?

----------


## Kostas95

> Συγγνώμη, μια ερώτηση: Τρώς μακαρόνια με τυρί, ή τυρί με μακαρόνια?


χαχααχαχ οντως δικιο εχει :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

> Συγγνώμη, μια ερώτηση: Τρώς μακαρόνια με τυρί, ή τυρί με μακαρόνια?


Χαχαχαχα απλά επειδή η photo είναι από πάνω, δημιουργείται αυτή η εντύπωση.  :01. Razz: 

Πραγματικά πάντως, καμιά ιδέα σχετικά με ό,τι ρώτησα;

----------


## tolis93

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πόσους υδατάνθρακες και πόση πρωτεϊνη έχει αυτό το πιάτο;


70 γρ υδατανθρακες κοντα περιπου 55-60 γρ πρωτεινη κ καπου  στα 5-10 γρ λιπαρα

----------


## Lao

> 70 γρ υδατανθρακες κοντα περιπου 55-60 γρ πρωτεινη κ καπου  στα 5-10 γρ λιπαρα


Α, πολύ ωραία. Thanks, bro!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Giannistzn

> 70 γρ υδατανθρακες κοντα περιπου 55-60 γρ πρωτεινη κ καπου  στα 5-10 γρ λιπαρα


Αυτο απο που προκυπτει? Πραγματικα ωρες ωρες ο,τι να'ναι  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Devil

> 70 γρ υδατανθρακες κοντα περιπου 55-60 γρ πρωτεινη κ καπου  στα 5-10 γρ λιπαρα


δωσε μου και μερικες εξαδες για το κινο....

----------


## Tasos Green

> Αυτο απο που προκυπτει? Πραγματικα ωρες ωρες ο,τι να'ναι


αμα συμφωνήσω θα γίνω κακος ε? 

10 γρ λιπαρα πως το καταλαβες τολις? του εκανες λιπομετρηση? 

μονο τοσα παιζει να ειναι απο το τυρί.

----------


## Giannistzn

> αμα συμφωνήσω θα γίνω κακος ε? 
> 
> 10 γρ λιπαρα πως το καταλαβες τολις? του εκανες λιπομετρηση? 
> 
> μονο τοσα παιζει να ειναι απο το τυρί.


Τελικα δεν ειδα μονο εγω την πετσα στο κρεας ε?  :08. Turtle:  (Και να'ταν μονο αυτο παει στο καλο..)

Θα τρελαθουμε νομιζω..

----------


## Tasos Green

> Τελικα δεν ειδα μονο εγω την πετσα στο κρεας ε?  (Και να'ταν μονο αυτο παει στο καλο..)
> 
> Θα τρελαθουμε νομιζω..


το άφησα ασχολιαστο αυτο.... εκτος απο την πετσα εχει και αρκετο λαδακι φαινεται...

@Lao παρε και κανενα becel pro active μετα απο αυτο το γευμα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

Αχ αχ αχ ρε πότε θα μάθετε να απολαμβάνετε την ζωή  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Κόκκορας με μακαρόνια είναι... Τέλειο λέμε.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Αχ αχ αχ ρε πότε θα μάθετε να απολαμβάνετε την ζωή 
> 
> Κόκκορας με μακαρόνια είναι... Τέλειο λέμε.


για κατσικάκι το περασα....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Lao

> για κατσικάκι το περασα....


Πάντως, μήπως μπορείς και εσύ με το μάτι να κάνεις μια εκτίμηση; Λαδάκι όχι, δεν είχε πολύ. Ήταν αρκετά στεγνά τα μακαρόνια.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Πάντως, μήπως μπορείς και εσύ με το μάτι να κάνεις μια εκτίμηση; Λαδάκι όχι, δεν είχε πολύ. Ήταν αρκετά στεγνά τα μακαρόνια.


τι εκτίμηση να κανω εγω? ημουν χειροτερος απο σενα σημερα, εφαγα μιση κατσαρόλα μακαρόνια με κιμα (δεν κανω πλακα) 150 γρ κιμά για να ειμαι ακριβής... προσωπικά μια χαρα το βρίσκω. αν και συχαίνομαι τις πετσες απο τα πουλερικά ανέκαθεν. 

  εισαι σε γραμμωση? αν οχι  κομπλε...

----------


## Lao

> τι εκτίμηση να κανω εγω? ημουν χειροτερος απο σενα σημερα, εφαγα μιση κατσαρόλα μακαρόνια με κιμα (δεν κανω πλακα) 150 γρ κιμά για να ειμαι ακριβής... προσωπικά μια χαρα το βρίσκω. αν και συχαίνομαι τις πετσες απο τα πουλερικά ανέκαθεν. 
> 
>   εισαι σε γραμμωση? αν οχι  κομπλε...


Στις πολεμικές τέχνες, δεν υπάρχει γράμμωση και όγκος. Κάπου στην μέση είμαστε.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Qlim4X

6 ασπραδια 4 ολοκληρα μαζι με αρωματικα λαδι και γαλα και 2 φετες τυρι
6 φετες μπεικον
150 γραμμαρια βρωμη και κανελα
400μλ γαλα
2 κουταλιες μελι
1 ποτιρη φυσικο χημο
1 φρεντο εσπρεσο

----------


## tolis93

> Αυτο απο που προκυπτει? Πραγματικα ωρες ωρες ο,τι να'ναι


απο τα περιπου 100 γρ μακαρονια απο το κρεας π το περασα για μοσχαρι κ απο το τυρι.δε βαζουν ολοι τυρι με 300 γρ λιπαρα στα 100,εκτημηση καναμε.με το ματι.στο περιπου ειπαμε.σορρυ π δεν ειμαι ο robocop με το βιονικο ματι να κανω και αναλυση βακτηριων

----------


## tolis93

> 6 ασπραδια 4 ολοκληρα μαζι με αρωματικα λαδι και γαλα και 2 φετες τυρι
> 6 φετες μπεικον
> 150 γραμμαρια βρωμη και κανελα
> 400μλ γαλα
> 2 κουταλιες μελι
> 1 ποτιρη φυσικο χημο
> 1 φρεντο εσπρεσο


holly mother....

----------


## tolis93

> δωσε μου και μερικες εξαδες για το κινο....


δυστυχως δε ξερω να παιζω.ενα λοττο εχω παιξει ολο κ ολο σορυ

----------


## Qlim4X

> holly mother....



if you want to get big you must eat big  :01. Wink:

----------


## thanos col

> 6 ασπραδια 4 ολοκληρα μαζι με αρωματικα λαδι και γαλα και 2 φετες τυρι
> 6 φετες μπεικον
> 150 γραμμαρια βρωμη και κανελα
> 400μλ γαλα
> 2 κουταλιες μελι
> 1 ποτιρη φυσικο χημο
> 1 φρεντο εσπρεσο


το πρασινο καλαμακι μηπως ιναι υπερβολη??
να ρωτησω γιατι τοσο λυπος στο πρωινο?και το λυπος απο μπεικον δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να αποφευγουμε?

----------


## Qlim4X

> το πρασινο καλαμακι μηπως ιναι υπερβολη??
> να ρωτησω γιατι τοσο λυπος στο πρωινο?και το λυπος απο μπεικον δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να αποφευγουμε?


κανω καπια πειραματα με το φαι μου. βασικα δεν επρεπε να βαλω μπεικον αλλα τεριαζε.

θελω να δωκιμασω για κανα μηνα να κανω cycle κετο διαιτα σε ογκο με γεμισμα υδατανθρακα μονο το σουκου.

----------


## Stamer

> δωσε μου και μερικες εξαδες για το κινο....



χαχαχαχαχα καλοοοο   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thanos col

> κανω καπια πειραματα με το φαι μου. βασικα δεν επρεπε να βαλω μπεικον αλλα τεριαζε.
> 
> θελω να δωκιμασω για κανα μηνα να κανω cycle κετο διαιτα σε ογκο με γεμισμα υδατανθρακα μονο το σουκου.


θενξ για την απαντηστη!ειχα την απορια γτ καποια στιγμη ειχα δει μαι διατροφη για 10 15 μερες τιγκα στο ζωικο λυπος (πρωινο λουκανικο μπεηκον και γενικα οτι εχει χοληστερινη ) και ειχα μεινει...

----------


## Giannistzn

> απο τα περιπου 100 γρ μακαρονια απο το κρεας π το περασα για μοσχαρι κ απο το τυρι.δε βαζουν ολοι τυρι με 300 γρ λιπαρα στα 100,εκτημηση καναμε.με το ματι.στο περιπου ειπαμε.σορρυ π δεν ειμαι ο robocop με το βιονικο ματι να κανω και αναλυση βακτηριων


Και αν ηταν μοσχαρι δηλαδη, ολο αυτο θα ειχε 10γρ λιπαρα ας πουμε.. Το κοβεις για 50-60γρ. Καλο ειναι οταν δεν ξερουμε κατι να μην απανταμε, δεν ειναι κακο  :08. Toast: .

 Υποθεσεις και ο Μιτσος ο περιπτερας μπορει να κανει, ασχετα με το οτι θα πει μπαρουφες.

----------


## tolis93

> Και αν ηταν μοσχαρι δηλαδη, ολο αυτο θα ειχε 10γρ λιπαρα ας πουμε.. Το κοβεις για 50-60γρ. Καλο ειναι οταν δεν ξερουμε κατι να μην απανταμε, δεν ειναι κακο .
> 
>  Υποθεσεις και ο Μιτσος ο περιπτερας μπορει να κανει, ασχετα με το οτι θα πει μπαρουφες.


50-60 γρ πρωτεινη δλδ κανα 200αρι γρ μοσχαρι.σε ενα πιατο ειναι κ ποιανει το μισο κοντα.μοσχαρι το περασα ρ παιδες οχι χοιρινο.δλδ οκ δν εχει 10 γρ λιπος εχει 15 σε αυτη τη περιπτωση ας πουμε.για 5 γρ λιπος εχει γινει οοολο αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## Tasos Green

γευμα και σε 3 ωρες προπονηση.

----------


## gym

εννοειται δεν μαγειρεψες εσυ βεβαια... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

πατατα/φετα/μουσταρδα εγω...  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

σιγα μην το ειχε μαγειρεψει ο μαμαλακης.. :01. Razz: 

εισαι ρατσιστης με την πατατα βλεπω.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

> Πριν κανά 2ωρο έτσι για να αρχίσει η εβδομάδα με καλή ψυχολογία
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101667


εσενα αγορινα μου καλα ξεκινησε η ψυχολογια σου αλλα την δικη μου βαλθηκες να την γ.....σεις  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :02. Welcome: 



> μπιφτεκι με κοτοπουλο μανιταρια κ αλλα λαχανικα και αγρια χορτα ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101688


εδω ειμαστε :08. Toast:  ειδικα τα γρια χορτα ειναι το χατι αλλο με λεμονι μπολικο  :03. Thumb up:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## goldenera

Γιατί ρε φιλαράκο vagg....γεια έλα μια βόλτα από δω αν σε σιάξουμε :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up: 




> 03.02.2013!!!!
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΏ!!


Τόσο πολύ σε σημάδεψα ρε γιατρέ.......ανεπανόρθωτα :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle: 




> Ωραία όλα τα φαγητά, αλλά εγώ είμαι φαν του Goldenera, είναι πιο κοντά στο γούστο μου, ως κοιλιόδουλος που είμαι  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101709


Να'σαι καλά που με είπες κοιλιόδουλο :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up: 


Λοιπόν κοντοσούβλι στο φούρνο με πατάτες κρεμμυδόσκορδα και μουσταρδοπιπεριές ή γιουβαρλάκια σούπα με πατατοκαροτοκρέμμυδα? :01. Wink:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Το 1ο θα ψηφίσω golden και την συνταγή αν θες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> Τι εκανες τοτε; Εφαγες απο τα φαγητα του Golden;


Έχω ξαναπεί την ιστορία αλλά επειδή μ αρέσει θα την ξαναπώ.. 
Το Γιάννη το golden τον γνώρισα 19.01.2013. Σάββατο. Σε μια καφετέρια στον Πειραιά δίπλα στο στάδιο Καραϊσκάκη (είχε ένα δασάκι , ποταμάκι κτλ).

Δύο μέρες αργότερα παρουσιαζομουν στο στρατό. Ήρθε στον καφέ και μου κρατούσε ένα σωρό πράγματα. Από φακό για το φαντάρο μέχρι και εικόνα της Παναγίας..Θυμάμαι για να κλείσουμε το ραντεβού τον πήρα τηλέφωνο , αυτός έκλαιγε, νόμιζα πως είχε συγκινηθεί, αλλά άκουσα μια φωνή απ το βαθος να λέει "εντάξει να πας αλλά αλοιμονο σου αν αργησεις".. Όταν στον καφέ δεν ακούμπησε καθόλου πίσω στον καναπε κατάλαβα ότι οι παντοφλιες έπεσαν στην πλάτη.. :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 

Ήρθε λοιπόν και με .."προικισε".. Προσέξτε! Δε με είχε δει ποτέ πριν!

Στον Αυλώνα λοιπόν τολμώ να πω πέρασα πείνα μαύρη. Την πείνα σ αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου δε θα την ξεχάσω. Το φαΐ χάλια, εγώ πριν μπω έτρωγα 6-7 φορές τη μέρα, εκεί τίποτα.. έπαιρνα από ένα μηχάνημα σνικερς και κατι σαντουιτς που τα ειχα σιχαθει και πηγαινα και πλάκωνα την κοιλιά μου στο κρεβάτι να ηρεμήσω. Εκείνη λοιπόν τη μέρα , κλείναμε 15 μέρες μέσα και μας έδωσαν άδεια εξόδου 11 το πρωι με 7 το βραδυ. Θυμάμαι την προσμονη μου να βγω έξω να φάω. Πήγα σε ένα φούρνο να πάρω ότι βρω. Έτρωγα ανεξέλεγκτα. Το απογευματακι λοιπόν με παίρνει ο Γιαννης τηλεφωνο. "Ψαρακλα, τι ωρα ξαναμπαινεις αποψε?" ..Λεω 7.  Λεει "Ωραια 6 θα σε περιμενω στο σταθμο Λαρισσης"..

"Ναι ρε αλλα 6 πως θα πιούμε καφέ? Δε θα προλαβουμε" του λεω εγω..
"Ρε έλα στο σταθμο και σταματα τα πολλά πολλα".. (αγρίεψε το θηριο!!!)

Ε παω και με περίμενε εκεί, τον είχα στήσει. Και πολλή ώρα. Και έχει μια σακούλα , που μέσα διακρίνω αλουμινόχαρτο. Να πω την αλήθεια δε θυμάμαι τα άλλα που κρατούσε (κάτι σοκολάτες νομιζω).. Ήταν μια πίτσα. Όπως ακριβώς τις βλέπετε στις φωτο. Τυρί, ντομάτα, φέτα, ωραίο ζυμαρι)..Και αν τη φατε δε θα θελετε να ξαναπαραγγειλετε απ εξω ποτε. Δε θα ξεχάσω τη χαρά μου που ένας άνθρωπος με σκέφτηκε μ αυτο τον ωραιο τροπο. Την άλλη μέρα ανεξάρτητα απ το τι δεινοσαυρο θα μας σέρβιραν στο στρατόπεδο εγώ από φαΐ ήμουν καλυμενος!!! 
Παω στο στρατοπεδο ,τρωω ενα καλο κομματι και την υπολοιπη κρυφα (λυπαμαι αλλα το εννοω) την κλειδωνω στο φοριαμο. Την αλλη μερα τη διελυσα. Θυμαμαι για 2-3 μέρες μετά άνοιγα το φοριαμο για να μυρίζω την "πιτσιλα" και ξανακλεινα.

Και ξαναλέω. Δεν τον ήξερα. Τον είχα δει μια φορα όλη όλη. Αυτός είναι o Γιάννης ο goldenera και η πίτσα στο σταθμο Λαρισσης!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> μπιφτεκι με κοτοπουλο μανιταρια κ αλλα λαχανικα και αγρια χορτα ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101688


Ωραια τα χορτα αλλα δεν μου φαινονται για αγρια ,στο στρατο τα ειχα μαθει κ ειχα μαζεψει τονους ,αλλα κ τωρα οποτε μου δινεται η ευκαιρια. Φετος ουτε μια φορα :01. Sad: 



> Γιατί ρε φιλαράκο vagg....γεια έλα μια βόλτα από δω αν σε σιάξουμε
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν κοντοσούβλι στο φούρνο με πατάτες κρεμμυδόσκορδα και μουσταρδοπιπεριές ή γιουβαρλάκια σούπα με πατατοκαροτοκρέμμυδα?


Δλδ μπορουμε να διαλεξουμε αναμεσα στο κοντοσουβλι κ στα γιουβαρλακια; :01. Unsure:  Εχει δικιο ο Vagg ,μας  :08. Rifle:  για να μην πω τπτ αλλο! :01. Razz: 



> Έχω ξαναπεί την ιστορία αλλά επειδή μ αρέσει θα την ξαναπώ.. 
> 
> 
> ..Θυμάμαι για να κλείσουμε το ραντεβού τον πήρα τηλέφωνο , αυτός έκλαιγε, νόμιζα πως είχε συγκινηθεί, αλλά άκουσα μια φωνή απ το βαθος να λέει "εντάξει να πας αλλά αλοιμονο σου αν αργησεις".. Όταν στον καφέ δεν ακούμπησε καθόλου πίσω στον καναπε κατάλαβα ότι οι παντοφλιες έπεσαν στην πλάτη..
> 
> 
> 
> !


Ενταξει γιατρε με καλυξες πληρως ,συγκινητικη ιστορια αλλα κ με στοιχεια περιπετειας βιας :03. Thumb up:   :01. ROFL:  ,εστω κ επιστημονικης φανατασιας! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Εγώ μετά απ'αυτή την ιστορία του Levrone θυμήθηκα μια κουβέντα που είχε πει στην μάνα μου μια φιλόλογος (για μένα, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει) αλλά διαβάζοντας το post με την ιστορία (και έχοντας δει τον τρόπο και το ύφος του golden μέσα στο forum) αλλά και τις φωτό από την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα την λέω κι εγώ εδώ για τον golden:

_"o καλός ο άνθρωπος ξεχωρίζει απ'το πρόσωπο"_

 :03. Clap: 

(Καλά εδώ μόνο καλά παιδιά είμαστε αλλά εμένα μερικοί μου βγάζουν μια φιλική ζεστασιά)

----------


## beegee

> εδω ειμαστε ειδικα τα γρια χορτα ειναι το χατι αλλο με λεμονι μπολικο


ετσι ακριβως ..σπαταλο το λεμονι  :03. Thumb up:  




> Ωραια τα χορτα αλλα δεν μου φαινονται για αγρια ,στο στρατο τα ειχα μαθει κ ειχα μαζεψει τονους ,αλλα κ τωρα οποτε μου δινεται η ευκαιρια. Φετος ουτε μια φορα


αγρια ειναι χρηστο..μαλλον για αγρια μου τα πουλησαν ...δεν σκαμπαζω και πολλα  απο χορτα ...μονο τα βλητα κ το σπανακι ξεχωριζω με σιγουρια  :01. Sad: 


ο golden θα μας αποτελειωσει αποψε..  :01. Unsure:  αντε να φας σουπα λαχανικων μετα απο τετοια ποστς  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## goldenera

> Έχω ξαναπεί την ιστορία αλλά επειδή μ αρέσει θα την ξαναπώ.. 
> Το Γιάννη το golden τον γνώρισα 19.01.2013. Σάββατο. Σε μια καφετέρια στον Πειραιά δίπλα στο στάδιο Καραϊσκάκη (είχε ένα δασάκι , ποταμάκι κτλ).
> 
> Δύο μέρες αργότερα παρουσιαζομουν στο στρατό. Ήρθε στον καφέ και μου κρατούσε ένα σωρό πράγματα. Από φακό για το φαντάρο μέχρι και εικόνα της Παναγίας..Θυμάμαι για να κλείσουμε το ραντεβού τον πήρα τηλέφωνο , αυτός έκλαιγε, νόμιζα πως είχε συγκινηθεί, αλλά άκουσα μια φωνή απ το βαθος να λέει "εντάξει να πας αλλά αλοιμονο σου αν αργησεις".. Όταν στον καφέ δεν ακούμπησε καθόλου πίσω στον καναπε κατάλαβα ότι οι παντοφλιες έπεσαν στην πλάτη..
> 
> Ήρθε λοιπόν και με .."προικισε".. Προσέξτε! Δε με είχε δει ποτέ πριν!
> 
> Στον Αυλώνα λοιπόν τολμώ να πω πέρασα πείνα μαύρη. Την πείνα σ αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου δε θα την ξεχάσω. Το φαΐ χάλια, εγώ πριν μπω έτρωγα 6-7 φορές τη μέρα, εκεί τίποτα.. έπαιρνα από ένα μηχάνημα σνικερς και κατι σαντουιτς που τα ειχα σιχαθει και πηγαινα και πλάκωνα την κοιλιά μου στο κρεβάτι να ηρεμήσω. Εκείνη λοιπόν τη μέρα , κλείναμε 15 μέρες μέσα και μας έδωσαν άδεια εξόδου 11 το πρωι με 7 το βραδυ. Θυμάμαι την προσμονη μου να βγω έξω να φάω. Πήγα σε ένα φούρνο να πάρω ότι βρω. Έτρωγα ανεξέλεγκτα. Το απογευματακι λοιπόν με παίρνει ο Γιαννης τηλεφωνο. "Ψαρακλα, τι ωρα ξαναμπαινεις αποψε?" ..Λεω 7.  Λεει "Ωραια 6 θα σε περιμενω στο σταθμο Λαρισσης"..
> 
> ...


Τί να σου πω τώρα εσένα και τα κατεβατά σου ψαρογιατρούλη....ξέρεις και θα ξαναπώ ότι πρώτος εσύ έδειξες φιλία, γενναιοδωρία και στοιχεία που εκτιμώ και από εκεί και πέρα ότι έγινε/γίνεται είναι αυθόρμητο....λοιπόν άντε και κάνεις νανάκια τώρα γιατί η φράου Μέρκελ παρακολουθεί :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 





> Εγώ μετά απ'αυτή την ιστορία του Levrone θυμήθηκα μια κουβέντα που είχε πει στην μάνα μου μια φιλόλογος (για μένα, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει) αλλά διαβάζοντας το post με την ιστορία (και έχοντας δει τον τρόπο και το ύφος του golden μέσα στο forum) αλλά και τις φωτό από την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα την λέω κι εγώ εδώ για τον golden:
> 
> _"o καλός ο άνθρωπος ξεχωρίζει απ'το πρόσωπο"_
> 
> 
> 
> (Καλά εδώ μόνο καλά παιδιά είμαστε αλλά εμένα μερικοί μου βγάζουν μια φιλική ζεστασιά)


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 




> Δλδ μπορουμε να διαλεξουμε αναμεσα στο κοντοσουβλι κ στα γιουβαρλακια; Εχει δικιο ο Vagg ,μας  για να μην πω τπτ αλλο!


Τί να κάνουμε Χρήστο μου, πρέπει να ικανοποιηθούν όλοι στο σπίτι :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καπως μου βγαινει τις τελευταιες μερες (ισως λογω κρυου) κ κλεινω προς σχολη golden :01. Mr. Green:  ,φακες σημερα το μεσημερι αλλα το βραδυ παραγγελια σουβλακια για ολους στο σπιτι.  Ενοχος; Ο Golden με τα κοντοσουβλια του κ τα γιουβαρλακια του! :08. Turtle: 
*Στα δυο που εφαγα εβαλα εξτρα μαιντανο κ ντοματα που μ αρεσει κ πολυ πιπερι καγιεν που συνηθιζω το τελευταιο διαστημα μετα τα ωφελη του που διαβασα κ δεν ηξερα.
Με καιει τωρα αλλα μ αρεσει! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Πρόσεχε Χρήστο κάνε αποχή από τα ποστ εδώ του golden γιατί πας να χαλάσεις μου φαίνεται :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Πέρα από τα αστεία καγιέν χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ αρκετά καθημερινά αφού μόνο και μόνο οι θερμογεννετικές του ιδιότητες είναι σίγουρα ωφέλιμες και όπως καταλαβαίνεις εγώ τις χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Αλλά Χρήστο Δευτεριάτικο σουβλάκια? Δεν μου 'κολλάει' με τίποτα, ούτε εγώ δεν τα κάνω αυτά :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ειπαμε λογω κρυου ,κ κοντοσουβλογιουβαρλακιων. Κανονικα Δευτερες παντα οσπριο εχει το προγραμμα.

----------


## goldenera

Έτσι Χρήστο, πατροπαράδοτα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου σήμερα. Καστανό ρύζι , ντοματινια και σολωμός.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αψογο Boca :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beegee

λοξοδρομουμε λιγο σημερα ...μοσχαρακι κοκκινιστο με ρυζι ...αλλα μεριδα σε πιατο φρουτου  :01. Sad:

----------


## Odysseas22

Σπανακόρυζο με μισό λεμόνι στημένο, 2 φιλετάκια μοσχάρι και μισό καρβέλι ψωμί

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραιο Οδυσσεα  :03. Thumb up: ,αν κ ποσοτητα γραμμωσης ,βεβαια με + το μισο καρβελι ψωμι αλλαζουν τα πραγματα! :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία πιάτα παιδιά :03. Thumb up:  Εγώ σήμερα θα κεράσω ένα πιάτο φακές το φίλο μου το Χρήστο για να εξιλεωθώ από εχτές :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## aepiskeptis



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ωραία πιάτα παιδιά Εγώ σήμερα θα κεράσω ένα πιάτο φακές το φίλο μου το Χρήστο για να εξιλεωθώ από εχτές


Εχτες τις εφαγα Γιαννη μου κ εχει ακομη στο ψυγειο ,μια αλλη φορα ευχαριστω :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Το πρωινό μου!!
100γρ βρώμη με μια χουφτα ωμά φυστίκια τα οποία αλέθω.
Προσθέτο ζεστό νερό για να φουσκωσουν.
Έπειτα μπαίνει η πρωτεΐνη 50gr , μορφής που επίσης με ζεστό νερό γίνεται κρεμώδης.
Τέλος μπαίνουν ψυλοκομμένες μικρές μπανάνες 250gr περίπου και κανέλα!

----------


## goldenera

Όμορφα Νάσερ, και πρέπει να έχει και ωραία γεύση ε?

----------


## NASSER

Η γεύση καταπληκτική! Φυσικά τα φρούτα και τη γεύση της πρωτεΐνης, τα εναλλάσω συνέχεια. Χρησιμοποιώ γκρειμπφρουτ, πορτοκάλια και μήλα. Μαζί με τις μπανάνες είναι δικής μου σοδιάς, όπως και τα σαλατικά μου πλέον. Μέχρι και τα συμπληρώματα μου βλέπω πως γίνονται πριν τα καταναλώσω  :01. Mr. Green: 
Προσπαθώ να ελέγχω όσο μπορώ τι τρώω. Φυσικά με τα κρεατικά δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο... :01. Smile:

----------


## Odysseas22



----------


## goldenera

Ποπό 'σου πι ίτσες'.......έχω πολύ καιρό να φάω......η συγχωρεμένη η γιαγιά τις έκανε τέλειες γιαχνί στην κατσαρόλα με πατατούλες και σπανάκι......ωραίος Οδυσσεύ :03. Thumb up: 





> Η γεύση καταπληκτική! Φυσικά τα φρούτα και τη γεύση της πρωτεΐνης, τα εναλλάσω συνέχεια. Χρησιμοποιώ γκρειμπφρουτ, πορτοκάλια και μήλα. Μαζί με τις μπανάνες είναι δικής μου σοδιάς, όπως και τα σαλατικά μου πλέον. Μέχρι και τα συμπληρώματα μου βλέπω πως γίνονται πριν τα καταναλώσω 
> Προσπαθώ να ελέγχω όσο μπορώ τι τρώω. Φυσικά με τα κρεατικά δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο...


Εεεεεε δεν περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό από έναν αγωνιστικό αθλητή :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 


Σήμερα 'παίξαμε' πατούλες και φασολάκια γιαχνί με μικρή παραλλαγή προσθέτοντας φιλετάκια κοτόπουλου και πιπεριά κόκκινη.



και περίσσεμα μπρόκολο από τα χτες :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οι σουπ.. ιτσες με σπανακι μου δωσανε ιδεα τι θα φαω το Σαββατο ,μπραβο Ody!

Ωραια κ ελαφρομαγειρεμενα φαινονται Γιαννη τα φασολακια με τα φιλετακια κοτοπουλο.  Αμα τα ειχα μπροστα μου θα τα ''ταραζα'' στο πιπερι καγιεν (οχι στο απλο κοκκινο καυτερο).  Δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει με αυτο ,απο τοτε που διαβασα τα ωφελη του. Του δινω κ καταλαβαινει! :01. Wink:  ,για το Καλοκαιρι βεβαια δεν το νομιζω!

----------


## Odysseas22



----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Ρε αλήτη....ούζο είναι αυτό?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Odysseas22

χαχα όχι τσίπουρο, αλλά δεν ήπια πολύ σήμερα γιατί θέλω να πάω για προπόνηση σε κανα 2ωρο

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

χαχαχα να ξες το ούζο είναι καλό pre workout το τσίπουρο είναι μεταπροπονητικό  :01. Razz: 

Σ'ωραίος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλα τα ψητα κ τα υγιεινα αλλα δεν γινεται να στερηθουμε κ την νοστιμια του τηγανιτου μια στο τοσο. :01. Wink: 
Κουτσομουρες με χορτα (ζωχοι+ραδικια) κ πατατες τηγανιτες.

----------


## goldenera

Ποπό σπαρταράνε οι κουτσομουρίτσες Χρήστο, νοστιμότατο ψάρι, και ιδανικός συνδυασμός με τα χορταράκια και τις τηγανιτές πατατούλες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

H μιξη ζωχων κ ραδικιων 2 προς 1 τι σου λεει; Αν δεν κανω την μιξη μου θα σκασω! :01. Razz: 
Καλες οι κουτσομουρες αλλα το τηγανι δεν το πολυεχω ,ισως κ το καλαμποκελαιο που εβαλα να μην ηταν κ το καλυτερο.

----------


## goldenera

Δηλ Χρήστο πού εστιάζεις το πρόβλημα, μια χαρά τις βλέπω ψημένες τις κουτσομούρες............επίσης γιατί καλαμποκέλαιο και όχι το 'δικό' μας ελαιόλαδο?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν επιασαν αμεσα την κρουστα που επρεπε ,ηταν σαν να εβραζαν στο λαδι κατι σαν νερο. Το ελαιολαδο μπορει να αντεχει περισσοτερο στο καψιμο αλλα  τα κανει καπως πιο βαρια τα τηγανιτα.

----------


## goldenera

Χρήστο πρέπει να αφήσεις το λάδι να κάψει πολύ καλά...........ναι ίσως γίνονται πιο βαριά, αλλά τα οφέλη του δεν συγκρίνονται έστω και ως τηγάνισμα, έτσι?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το ειχα αφησει κ εκαψε ,να ηθελε πιο πολυ; τι να πω. Ε.. μια στο τοσο τηγανιτα ,ας αφησουμε τα πιο ωφελη κ ας κοιταξουμε την πιο νοστιμια! :01. Wink: 
Το καλαμποκελαιο ειχε τηγανισει τις πατατες πριν ,παρολο που προσθεσα πριν ξεκινησω τα ψαρια. Μηπως αυτο δεν ηταν αρκετο κ ειχε χασει ηδη τα χαρακτηρηστικα του κ παραειχε γινει κορεσμενο;

----------


## goldenera

'Παίζει' Χρήστο.........τα αλευρώνεις κιόλας έ?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Το καλαμποκελαιο ειχε τηγανισει τις πατατες πριν ,παρολο που προσθεσα πριν ξεκινησω τα ψαρια.



Χρήστο μάλλον αυτο ηταν το πρόβλημα,έπεσε η θερμοκρασια και δεν προλαβε να ανέβει ξανα εκει που επρεπε, τα ψαρια ειναι ευαισθητα σε αυτο το ζήτημα,αν δεν καιει πολύ το λάδι δεν κανουν κρούστα και ρουφανε λαδι μεσα αποβάλλοντας υγρασια στο τηγάνι οποτε και πιο ανοστα γίνονται και η υφή τους ειναι λίγο σαν χόρτο. Είναι το ίδιο δλδ με αυτο που γίνεται οταν βαζουμε ενα κομμάτι κρέας για κοκκινιστό στην κατσαρόλα χωρις να το εχουμε σωτάρει σε λιγο λάδι πριν για να το θωρακίσουμε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οταν προσθεσα το λαδι το αφησα να ανεβει η θερμοκρασια πρωτα ,ισως ομως  βιαστηκα λιγο κ ισως αυτο να ηταν το προβλημα κ δεν εγινε το τελειο τηγανισμα.
Ναι Γιαννη τις αλευρωσα.

----------


## bocanegra180

Σήμερα μετά την προπόνηση είχε μακαρόνια ολικής από χθες , σαλατουλα και μπιφτέκια κοτόπουλου.

Το επόμενο γεύμα ήταν 6 αυγά στο αντικολλητικό μαζί με γραβιέρα και ντοματινια.

Και δύο ωραίες φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα από τη σημερινή προπόνηση στα 450 μέτρα υψόμετρο. 


Άσχετες με το θέμα αλλά είπα να τις ανεβάσω μιας και που είχε ωραία θέα.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ωραία τα φαγητά αλλά και τα επιδόρπια έχουν την...γλύκα τους!  :01. Razz:  

Τιραμισου απο συνταγή φίλου Ιταλού,τον κορόιδευα στην αρχή - τι διαφορετικό να έχει μια συνταγή από τις άλλες - αλλά αν πετύχαινε στην εμφάνιση θα ήταν αντίστοιχη καλού ζαχαροπλαστειου

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίο το γλυκό Νικόλα, όπως και το ντεκόρ με τα μανταρινάκια και το σεμεδάκι κλάσικ :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Barbeque time!

----------


## goldenera

Να....... εγώ θα χαλάσω την εικόνα του πανέμορφου παραπάνω πιάτου του Τόλη :01. Wink:  Μακαρόνια ολικής, σέλινο ψιλοκομένο, αυγά (που 'ψήνονται' με την θερμότητα των μακαρονιών και δημιουργούν υφή σάλτσας παρόμοιο δηλ. με τη λογική της αυθεντικής καρμπονάρας-χωρίς κρέμα γάλακτος), τίγκα πιπέρι, και κομματάκι σνίτσελ κοτόπουλου από προηγούμενη μέρα.

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ μ αρεσουν εται τα μακαρονια με αυτη την στραπατσαδα τυπου αυγων..τα κανω καμια φορα :08. Food:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Να.......  Μακαρόνια ολικής, σέλινο ψιλοκομένο, αυγά (που 'ψήνονται' με την θερμότητα των μακαρονιών και δημιουργούν υφή σάλτσας παρόμοιο δηλ. *με τη λογική της αυθεντικής καρμπονάρας-χωρίς κρέμα γάλακτος*),



Πέστα ρε Δάσκαλε,άντε γιατί μ'αυτην τη κρεμα γαλακτος στο τελςο θα ξεχάσουμε και τα βασικά!  :01. Razz: 

Ωραιο πιάτο!

----------


## Tolis 1989

Το σημερινό φαγητό!......ψητό ψάρι με βραστά λαχανικά!

----------


## bocanegra180

Δυνατό. Θα ταίριαζαν και χορταράκια μαζί. 
Εγώ σήμερα έχω φακές με σπιτικό σνιτσελ κοτόπουλο και φετουλα.

----------


## Eddie

600γρ (αψητο) μοσχαρι + μαρουλακι..Απλο και λειτουργικο  :01. Smile:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Κότα+γαύρο+παντζάρια+κολοκυθακι+ακτινίδιο

Γλυκό: 1τβσπ καστανή ζάχαρη +1τβσπ σταφίδες + 1τβσπ αμύγδαλα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ψαρι με κοτοπουλο μαζι; κ ακτινιδιο μαζι; Μου θυμιζεις τον μακαριτη τον πατερα μου ,οτι ναναι κ ολα μαζι! :01. Mr. Green:  Παντως 88 εφτασε εστω κ με χρονια κακη διατροφη.
*Για γευστικα μιλαω μονο που δεν ''πανε'',οχι οτι δεν ειναι καλες οι τροφες του πιατου. :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

> Πέστα ρε Δάσκαλε,άντε γιατί μ'αυτην τη κρεμα γαλακτος στο τελςο θα ξεχάσουμε και τα βασικά! 
> 
> Ωραιο πιάτο!


Όχι και δάσκαλε βρε Νικόλα, θα μας πάρουν στο κυνήγι οι Σεφ :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Όντος πολλοί έχουν στο μυαλό τους ότι η καρμπονάρα γίνεται με κρέμα γάλακτος, αν και για να πω την αλήθεια μου αρέσει και με αυτήν, αλλά σε μικρή ποσότητα, και όχι να ξεχειλίζει που βλέπω σε πολλά πιάτα :01. Wink:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Τι εννοείται κύριε Χρήστο ότι δεν πάνε...


Εμένα μου πάνε χαχαχα


Πέρα απ την πλάκα
Υπάρχουν συνταγές με ψάρι και κρέας ακόμα και στη σχάρα ή μαλάκια και κρέας μοσχάρι κυρίως.

Αν φας λαβρακι κ μοσχαρίσιο συκώτι ταυτόχρονα, γευστικά βγαίνει κιτρινοπτερος τόνος.
Χαχα

Το ακτινίδιο μπαίνει για λόγους χώνευσης και ενζύμων, πως λέμε ανανάς και κοττατζ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σε βλεπω για 108 χρονων :01. Razz:  
Τι λεει ο Golden γι αυτους τους γευστικους συνδιασμους;

----------


## goldenera

Περί ορέξεως............ κολοκυθόπιτα Χρήστο μου :01. Wink:  Αν και ο aepiskeptis μου φαίνεται άριστος γνώστης των συνδυασμών για την βέλτιστη απορόφηση των θρεπτικών συστατικών.........εφόσον του αρέσουν και οι γεύσεις.....με γεια του και χαρά του :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Καστανό ρύζι & μπιφτέκια.
(Μαρούλι, καρότο ,ρόδι + Capsicum annuum Cayenne!

----------


## beegee

πολυ ωραιο στησιμο..τυφλα να χει ο Jamie Oliver  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Εχθες ειχε λαυρακι. Φρεσκοχτυπημενα το Σαββατο, τα δυο τα εφαγαν οι γονεις και ενα μικροτερο σουπα για την μπεμπα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Homemade soft king με βρωμη-ταχινι-μελι-κανελα. 
Εκανα δοκιμη και εβαλα και μαρμελαδα σε δυο...βγηκαν πολυ καλα!! Ιδανικο πρωινο!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τελεια φαινονται :03. Thumb up:   ,κ χωρις μαρμελαδα :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Φαινονται δυνατά Νικό,για πες συνταγη,να τα δοκιμασω και εγω,παπσαλισμένα με σπασμενο φουντουκι-αμυγδαλο ομως

----------


## Nive

Να βαλω εδω την συνταγη? Μην χαλασω το θεμα.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Εχουμε τόπικ για τις συνταγές  :03. Thumb up: 


 :09.Text icons:  http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/for...B3%CE%AD%CF%82

----------


## beegee

γιγαντες με χωριατικο ( σπιτικο ) λουκανικο

----------


## vaggan

ωραιοι οι γιγαντες αλλα απαγορευμενοι σε εμενα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Και το μυστικό στο λουκάνικο που τους δίνει απίστευτη γεύση / μυρωδιά ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beegee

> ωραιοι οι γιγαντες αλλα απαγορευμενοι σε εμενα


αι βρε αηδια ... :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

> Και το μυστικό στο λουκάνικο που τους δίνει απίστευτη γεύση / μυρωδιά !


η αληθεια εινσι οτι χωρις λουκανικο δε λενε ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ωραιοι οι γιγαντες αλλα απαγορευμενοι σε εμενα


Ειπαμε...απαγορευμενοι οταν επεται προπονηση ποδιων κ κοιλιακων ,τις αλλες μερες επιτρεπονται :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102431
> Εχθες ειχε λαυρακι. Φρεσκοχτυπημενα το Σαββατο, τα δυο τα εφαγαν οι γονεις και ενα μικροτερο σουπα για την μπεμπα!


Μπόμπα το λαυράκι και για όλη την οικογένεια :03. Thumb up: 




> Καστανό ρύζι & μπιφτέκια.
> (Μαρούλι, καρότο ,ρόδι + Capsicum annuum Cayenne!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102430


Τόλαρε είαμι σίγουρος ότι το καγιέν το επιμελήθηκε μπαμπάς :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up: 


Αρακάς πατατούλες, καρότο, κλάσικ συν μουστάρδα αραιωμένη στη σαλτσούλα.

----------


## bocanegra180

Όλα τα πιάτα ένα κι ένα. . . Και να μην πεινάει κάνεις του ανοίγει η όρεξη. Εγώ σήμερα είχα ρεβίθια ,τόνο , γραβιέρα και αγγουρακι.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Κάτι μεταξύ ομελέτας & ντομάτες με αυγά!  :01. Razz: 
Δεν έδεσε όπως θα ήθελα επειδή είχε αρκετές ντομάτες και ζουμί,αλλά στην γεύση βγήκε κομπλέ!....(Οι ντομάτες ήταν ολόκληρες, και είχε κεφαλογραβιέρα, πιπεριά, καπνιστό ζαμπόν και πιπερι καγιέν)

----------


## bocanegra180

Την έχω πάθει και εγώ έτσι με ομελέτα. Έβαλα ντομάτα και δεν βγήκε όπως θα ήθελα. 
Σήμερα πατάτες με πέρκα στο φούρνο το μεσημέρι

Και το βράδυ ρυζόγαλο με πρόβειο φρέσκο γάλα , μέλι και κανέλα.


Βγήκε σουπέ λόγω μελιού.

----------


## goldenera

> Κάτι μεταξύ ομελέτας & ντομάτες με αυγά! 
> Δεν έδεσε όπως θα ήθελα επειδή είχε αρκετές ντομάτες και ζουμί,αλλά στην γεύση βγήκε κομπλέ!....(Οι ντομάτες ήταν ολόκληρες, και είχε κεφαλογραβιέρα, πιπεριά, καπνιστό ζαμπόν και πιπερι καγιέν)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102516



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beegee

σαλατουλα με μαυροματικα και τονο ...

----------


## vaggan

μμμ ζηλιαρογατα μην πω οτι εχω μαυροματικα με τονο να με αντιγραψεις αμεσωςς!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

βρε αι  :01. Razz:  απο χθες τα χω και βαριομουν να μαγειρεψω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Φακόρυζο! + (ρέγγα,κρεμμύδι)
Συνδυάζοντας δύο συμβατές αμυλούχες τροφές, όπως ρύζι και φακές στο ίδιο γεύμα, επιτυγχάνουμε έναν ιδανικό συνδυασμό πλήρης πρωτεϊνης (και τα 22 αμινοξέα).

----------


## psonara

ωραιο πιατο φιλε τολη! :03. Thumb up: πως ειναι μαγειρεμενες οι φακες?οι ρεγγες ειναι αλατισμενες?

----------


## goldenera

Φάβα φασολιών, κρεμμυδάκι, πάπρικα........και εχθές πίτσα με αυγουλάκια, ντομάτα, ρίγανη, γραβιέρα, καπνιστή γαλοπούλα.

----------


## psonara

σεφ γκολντεν μες στο μυαλο μου εισαι?τωρα κοιτουσα για χουμους φασολιων μηπως και βαλω τα οσπρια στη διατροφη μου!πολυ ωραιο φαινεται το πιατο σου!συνταγη?ειναι νοστιμο!

----------


## Predator1995

σπιτικες κοτομπουκιες με 110 γραμμαρια ρυζι διαφορα λαχανικα μοτσαρελα μουσταρδα και μανιταρια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> σεφ γκολντεν μες στο μυαλο μου εισαι?τωρα κοιτουσα για χουμους φασολιων μηπως και βαλω τα οσπρια στη διατροφη μου!πολυ ωραιο φαινεται το πιατο σου!συνταγη?ειναι νοστιμο!


Καλώς την! Το συγκεκριμένο έγινε από φασολάδα (κλασικά με καρότο και σέλινο) που περίσεψε και απλά την χτύπησα αρκετή ώρα στο multi και πρόσθεσα το κρεμμύδι και την πάπρικα. Αν σου αρέσουν τα όσπρια ναι θα σου φανεί νόστιμο. :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive

Ναι ρε Γιανναρε...πιαταρες!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> Καλώς την! Το συγκεκριμένο έγινε από φασολάδα (κλασικά με καρότο και σέλινο) που περίσεψε και απλά την χτύπησα αρκετή ώρα στο multi και πρόσθεσα το κρεμμύδι και την πάπρικα. Αν σου αρέσουν τα όσπρια ναι θα σου φανεί νόστιμο.


εχω πολλα χρονια να φαω οσπρια αλλα θελω να τα ξαναενταξω στη διατροφη μου.ομολογω οτι με το δικο σου πιατο μου εκανες πιο εντονη την επιθυμια μου να ξαναφαω  φασολια. :03. Thumb up: ποια φασολια χρησιμοποιησες?στο αλεσμα εβαλες μεσα και το σελινο?

----------


## goldenera

Τα φασόλια είνα τα κλασικά της φασολάδας (ξερά φασόλια). Το σέλινο ναι το αλέθεις, δεν έχει πρόβλημα, εξάλλου κατά τη βράση της φασολάδας σχεδόν διαλύεται όποτε όλα οκ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Κουνουπιδοκορφές ωμές με λαδάκι, ξύδι και αλάτι.....αγαπημένη γεύση όλης της οικογένειας, έχεις μια αίσθηση ότι τρως κάτι πολύ υγιεινό, με ωραία υφή (κρατσανιστή) και νόστιμο :01. Wink: 




Πλιγούρι με κομμάτια φιλέτο κοτόπουλου κοκκινιστό.





Και το δικό μου πιο brutal πιάτο, φακές με κριθαροπαξίμαδο παπάρα :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

Για ακόμη μια φορά ζωγράφισες. . .
Εγώ σήμερα ρύζι με τόνο και δική μου σπιτική μπατζαροσαλατα.

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία ποιοτικά πιάτα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Mας έχεις γονατίσει γιάννη !! (και ειμαι και σε ''διαιτα"  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## beegee

μπιφτεκια με πατατες και σως γιαουρτιου

 




και χθεσινο κολοκυθοπιτακι για πρωινο  :08. Elephant:

----------


## vaggan

παντως πολυ θα ηθελα ενα κρας τεστ μαγειρικης των μελων του gr αλλα εκει επιτοπειο νταραβερι οχι να μας φτιαχνει η μανα μας και η γυναικα μας και να τα πλασαρουμε δικα μας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: μια μερα μαγειρικης θα ηταν φοβερη....

----------


## beegee

α ρε βαγγο... μακαρι να ειχα τη μαμα μου να μου τα φτιαχνει ...  :01. Sad:  α αντρας μου δε ..νερο να βρασει θα το καψει  :01. Mr. Green:  και τι ωραιες ιδεες που εχεις ..μμμμμμ μουρλια .... να μαγειρευουμε εμεις να ντερλικωνετε  εσεις .. βρε ουστ :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

δεν λεω για καποιον συγκεκριμενα μωρε οτι κανει κατι τετοιο αλλα μαλλον να τα φτιαξετε επι τοπου ειναι του ματς οποτε να φεουμε ολοι απο το σπιτι να φαμε :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

καποιος πειναει ...  :01. Unsure:   :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> Mας έχεις γονατίσει γιάννη !! (και ειμαι και σε ''διαιτα"  )


Eγώ πάλι έχω ξεχαστεί στο όγκο Τάσε :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Και μιας και κάποιος έχει πεινάσει....... σήμερα κινηθήκαμε σε αμαρτωλές ατραπούς..πατάτες, γάλατα, γραβιέρες, δεντρολίβανα, μοσχοκάρυδα, κρεμμύδια, μουστάρδες και δεν συμμαζευόταν :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## bocanegra180

Βραδινό

----------


## Nive

Αφου χτυπησα λαυρακια το ΣΚ Δευτερα τρωμε ψαρι με πατατα και σαλατα!!!

----------


## goldenera

Φουλ του ρυζιού σήμερα. 250 γραμμάρια (άβραστο). Μισή ποσότητα με σάλτσα ντομάτας και φέτα, και η υπόλοιπη με ζουμί από γιουβαρλάκια συν λίγες πατάτες και 1 γιουβαρλάκι που περίσεψε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

3 πιάτα από αυτές τις μέρες!. . .

----------


## goldenera

Μακαρόνι, πλιγούρι, και σάλτσα κόκκινη με γαρίδες.

----------


## bocanegra180

Μακαρόνια ολικής με κιμά κοτόπουλου και αυγά στο αντικολλητικό(ανακατεμένα όλα μαζί) μαζί με χωριάτικη σαλάτα . Μου είχε τελειώσει το ροζ αλάτι και το πιάτο με τα μακαρόνια ήταν εντελώς αγευστο αλλά δε βαριέσαι . . . Η σαλατα την έσωσε την κατάσταση.

Και βραδινό αυγά αγγούρι και φέτα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Να σου πω την αληθεια το 2ο απλο πιατο θα το προτιμουσα.

----------


## psonara

χα χα χρηστο κι εμενα το δευτερο πιατο μου αρεσε!απλο αλλα ευγεστο! :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Κλείνουμε την εβδομάδα δυνατά :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink: 




και με επιδόρπιο :01. Wink:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ώρε Μάνα μου ...Αυτά τα *Κοκάκια-Σου* , μαχαιριά στο στομάχι-Μου !

Golden είσαι προβοκάτορας :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Α ρε Γιανναρε...  :02. Shock:

----------


## goldenera

Γεια σου ρε γείτονα :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 





> Ώρε Μάνα μου ...Αυτά τα *Κοκάκια-Σου* , μαχαιριά στο στομάχι-Μου !
> 
> Golden είσαι προβοκάτορας


Είμαι παναθεμά με :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## lila_1

> 



πωωω, αυτά τα φτιαχνε η μάνα μου με έξτρα σοκολάτα από πάνω....κόλαση σλουρπ

----------


## goldenera

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## bocanegra180

Δε το συνηθίζω να φτιάχνω ψάρι με μακαρόνια αλλά μαζί με τα χθεσινά μακαρόνια έκανα λίγη πέρκα στον φούρνο και μαζί με σαλατουλα έγινε σούπερ το μεσημεριανό.

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Saturday English breakfast!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ελπιζω να εισαι αδυνατος ,σε περιοδο ογκου κ να γυμναζεσαι σκληρα :01. Wink:  Αυτο το κιτρινο  :03. Thumb up:  τι ειναι; Τυρι;

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Είμαι 1,85 76 κιλά 
Αυγό ειναι

Δεν ετρωγα καλα τον προηγουμενο καιρο κ προσπαθω να παρω τα πανω μου, κανονικα ημουν 85 κιλα περιπου στα καλα μου, αλλα λογω δουλειας και καποιων αλλων θεματων δεν ετρωγα καλα και μετα μου εκλεισε το στομαχι

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οποτε οκ :01. Wink:  ''δυναμωτικο'' το πρωινο σου.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Το πρώτο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα για το 2016! Αργήσαμε λίγο φέτος να μπούμε στο παιχνίδι αλλά κάλλιο αργά...  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κοτόσουπα με σπιτικό τραχανα και φάβα Σαντορίνης - πάντα με αφθονα τριμμένα πιπέρια απο πάνω φυσικα!

----------


## bocanegra180

Ωραία πιάτα Νικόλα. Εγώ σήμερα μετά την προπόνηση έφτιαξα το παρακάτω




Μπιφτέκια με βρώμη στο φούρνο και μετά τα έβαλα στο αντικολλητικό μαζί με 6 αβγά, ρίγανη 
, πιπέρι καγιέν και μετά το σερβίρισμα λίγο ελαιόλαδο.

----------


## goldenera

> Το πρώτο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα για το 2016! Αργήσαμε λίγο φέτος να μπούμε στο παιχνίδι αλλά κάλλιο αργά... 
> 
> Κοτόσουπα με σπιτικό τραχανα και φάβα Σαντορίνης - πάντα με αφθονα τριμμένα πιπέρια απο πάνω φυσικα!



Ποπό νοστιμιές.....πλυμμυρίζουν Ελλαδάρα......ωραίος Νικόλα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Ωραία πιάτα Νικόλα. Εγώ σήμερα μετά την προπόνηση έφτιαξα το παρακάτω
> Μπιφτέκια με βρώμη στο φούρνο και μετά τα έβαλα στο αντικολλητικό μαζί με 6 αβγά, ρίγανη 
> , πιπέρι καγιέν και μετά το σερβίρισμα λίγο ελαιόλαδο.



Και απορούσα αν είμαι ο μόνος που κάνει τα μπιφτέκια ομελέτα! :03. Thumb up:  






> Ποπό νοστιμιές.....πλυμμυρίζουν Ελλαδάρα......ωραίος Νικόλα!!!!!!!!!!!



Έτσι ειναι ρε Γιάννη,αυτος ο τόπος έχει τόσα ωραία πράγματα που πραγματικά χάνεις τη μπάλα!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## psonara

> Το πρώτο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα για το 2016! Αργήσαμε λίγο φέτος να μπούμε στο παιχνίδι αλλά κάλλιο αργά... 
> 
> Κοτόσουπα με σπιτικό τραχανα και φάβα Σαντορίνης - πάντα με αφθονα τριμμένα πιπέρια απο πάνω φυσικα! 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103270


νικολα μου πολυ ομορφα πιατα και ξεχειλιζουν νοστιμια οπως πολυ καλα προανεφερε ο σεφ γκολντεν!
μπραβο!και ειδικα το πιπερι το τιμαμε δεοντος! :03. Clap:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Να σαι καλά Ψωνάρα μου,σ'ευχαριστώ! Εννοείται, φρεσκοτριμμένο πιπέρι ειναι must στα περισσότερα φαγητά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

To 1ο πιάτο είναι ολίγον 'τουρλουμπούκι' αλλά καλό στη γεύση............φασολάκια πατάτες γιαχνί συν λίγα λαζάνια(σκέτα) που περίσεψαν συν σαλαμογαλοπούλα, μαιντανό και φέτα βέβαια :01. Mr. Green: 





Το 2ο το καταλάβατε, γραβιέρα, πιπεριά πράσινη, μπέικον, φέτα (δε φαίνεται είναι από κάτω) και λίγη μπριζόλα ψιλοκομένη που περίσεψε από Τσικνοπέμπτη :01. Wink:

----------


## Fataoulas

Ενω εχω πει στον εαυτο μου να μην ανοιγω το θεμα οταν ποσταρει ο Golden, σημερα καταλαθος εκανα κλικ πανω του... 

Βρε Γιαννη, εχω μια πιτσα ΓΙΓΑΣ στη καταψυξη εδω και 7 ολοκληρες μερες και ακομα δε την εχω ψησει (τοση δυναμη μεσα μου) αλλα μετα απο αυτο που ειδα, δε νομιζω να υπαρχει αυριο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Εγώ Δημήτρη μου έφαγα χτες σα να ταν το τελευταίο μου γεύμα (Όχι το "πριν τον υπνο" που λεμε , καζεινη κτλ.., το τελευταιο μου γενικα).. Και λέω θα ξεκινήσω από σήμερα.. 
Και τώρα που γυριζα λέω δεν πάω στο φίλο μου να φάω ενα ντουρουμ γιατί όρεξη να μαγειρέψω δεν είχα καμία!

Αλλά πιστεύω φταίει ότι παντού ειμαι "περικυκλωμενος" από κάτι σούπερ παλικάρια από Τουρκία , Κουρδιστάν , Ισλάμ γενικότερα και στο φαγητό ...δε χαρίζουν!!!!

Πήγα λοιπόν στου "Αλη μπαμπα" και από αύριο έχει ο Θεός! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Fataoulas

^^και πολυ καλα εκανες  :03. Thumb up: 
Εγω λεω στον εαυτο μου οτι οταν υπαρχουν στο σπιτι λιχουδιες πρεπει να τις φαω αμμεσα, και οτι δε πρεπει να βαζω τετοια στο σπιτι.... αλλα ολη την ωρα ειναι γεματο απο αυτα  :01. Mr. Green: 

(αν δεν εκανα τη γυμναστικη που κανω, 120 κιλα θα ημουν, χωρις υπερβολες  :01. ROFL:  )

----------


## Levrone

Φίλε το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ!!!!
Αν πάρω καμία βλακεία απ το σούπερ μάρκετ πρέπει να τη φάω μέχρι Κυριακή βράδυ για να μην υπάρχει τη Δευτέρα! Αλλά ο "Άλη Μπαμπας" χτυπάει εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις!!!!

Αλλά και 120 κιλά να ήσουν πάλι γοητευτικός θα ήσουν ρε μπαγάσα! Κι ας ειχες μια τεραστια κοιλια! Άλλωστε κάτω απ τους μεγάλους βράχους είναι τα μεγάλα ψάρια!!!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Άλλωστε κάτω απ τους μεγάλους βράχους είναι τα μεγάλα ψάρια!!!


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Αυτο δε το ειχα ξανακουσει.  :01. ROFL: 
Να'σαι καλα, μου εφτιαξες τη μερα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

> Ενω εχω πει στον εαυτο μου να μην ανοιγω το θεμα οταν ποσταρει ο Golden, σημερα καταλαθος εκανα κλικ πανω του... 
> 
> Βρε Γιαννη, εχω μια πιτσα ΓΙΓΑΣ στη καταψυξη εδω και 7 ολοκληρες μερες και ακομα δε την εχω ψησει (τοση δυναμη μεσα μου) αλλα μετα απο αυτο που ειδα, δε νομιζω να υπαρχει αυριο



Fataoulas πετάς άμεσα την κατεψυγμένη πίτσα και κανονίζεις ταξιδάκι προς τα δω να καταβροχθίσεις αληθινό φαγητό να το ευχαριστηθείς :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## bocanegra180

Το μεσημεριανό για εκτός σπιτιού

Και το βραδινό
 αβγά στο αντικολλητικό , μακαρόνια ολικής , φέτα και αγγούρι.

----------


## goldenera

Γνωστό πιάτο στο forum από πολλούς, φακόρυζο συν πατάτες....για δυνατές προπονήσεις :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Φακόρυζο ρε φίλε...Ποσο καιρό εχω να φάω,όχι οτι  μου ελειψε κιόλας αλλά ειχε κάτι το ιδιαίτερο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Νικόλα αν σου πω ότι είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου.........όπως και το φασουλόρυζο......μπορώ να φάω κατσαρόλα ολάκερη :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

χαχαχα!!! Εγω είμαι φαν του  Μοσχαρόρυζου,με λίγη σάλτσα και σε πήλινο σκεύος!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Fataoulas πετάς άμεσα την κατεψυγμένη πίτσα και κανονίζεις ταξιδάκι προς τα δω να καταβροχθίσεις αληθινό φαγητό να το ευχαριστηθείς



Ξεκινα το μαγειρεμα, απο το δρομο γραφω  :01. Mr. Green: 
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Να'σαι καλα Γιαννη μου. Δε βλεπω την ωρα που θα ερθω Αθηνα, να κανονισουμε ολα τα παιδια απο εδω μεσα να μαζευτουμε καπου και να τα πουμε και απο κοντα  :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Μακάρι να έρθεί η ώρα και να το κάνουμε :03. Thumb up: 





> χαχαχα!!! Εγω είμαι φαν του  Μοσχαρόρυζου,με λίγη σάλτσα και σε πήλινο σκεύος!


Ακόμα καλύτερο :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ετοιμο το ψωμακι μας για τον φουρνο με μιξη αλευριων απο πετρομηλο λευκο σκληρο κ ολικης μαλακο.

 Κ το αποτελεσμα τελειο ,ζεστο κ πεντανοστιμο ,μονο που κολησε λιγο απο κατω η λαδοκολα ,μαλλον ηθελε κ λιγο λαδακι αλειμενο.
 
Καλαμαρια γεμιστα με κεφαλοτηρι κ ντοματα.

Η ξυλοσομπα εκανε καλη δουλεια ,δυο κατσαρολες επανω κ ενα ταψακι στο φουρνο συνχρονως :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive

Κυριε Χρηστο υποκλινομαι!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

*'Αρχοντας*!!!  :02. Rocking:

----------


## psonara

χρηστο μου τρεχουν τα σαλια!αψογος! :03. Clap: αχ και εχω αδυναμια στα ψωμακια! :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

'Αψογος Χρηστάρα!!!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστω Νικοληδες :01. Wink:  ,Golden k Psonitsa :01. Wink: . Mακαρι να ειχα  ενα τετοιο ''εργαλειο'' στην Αθηνα ,κ για θερμανση κ για οικονομια κ για νοστιμα πραγματα φυσικα :01. Wink: 


*Σορρυ για το στραβολεμιασμα αλλα δεν μου ισιωνουν γμτ! :01. Unsure:

----------


## goldenera

Μπόμπα......η σόμπα :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up: 

Φασόλια από Πρέσπες, μπούκοβο από Αμύνταιο μεριά, φέτα από την περήφανη Δωδώνη στη Ήπειρο και κριθαροπαξίμαδο από την Λεβεντογέννα....πολύ Ελλάδα σε ένα πιάτο :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Για το παξιμάδι διαθέτεις δόντια?

----------


## goldenera

Το μουλιάζω καλά καλά και το τρώω.....εσένα όμως μπορώ να σε καταβροχθίσω όπως είσαι :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ολοκληρον ; Η μονο κανεν αυτι; :01. ROFL:

----------


## goldenera

Τί αυτί μωρέ Χρήστο μου, τέτοια παιδάκια τα κάνω μια χαψιά :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Προσεχε μην τον προκαλεις κ μας ερθει αγριεμενος κ πεινασμενος απο κει πανω κ εχουμε προβλημα! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Πιτσιρίκο θα σε ζεβλωσω!

----------


## Levrone

> Προσεχε μην τον προκαλεις κ μας ερθει αγριεμενος κ πεινασμενος απο κει πανω κ εχουμε προβλημα!


Χρηστο εχω ξεκινήσει νηστεία απ τη Δευτέρα. 
Θα νηστευω όλη τη Σαρακοστη! Και αν πέσει στα δόντια μου ένας γκολντενερας θα βγει σε δόσεις!!!

----------


## goldenera

> Προσεχε μην τον προκαλεις κ μας ερθει αγριεμενος κ πεινασμενος απο κει πανω κ εχουμε προβλημα!


Ναι Χρήστο θα προσέξω μην σκιστεί κανένα Αποκριάτικο καλσόν :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

> μην σκιστεί κανένα Αποκριάτικο καλσόν


έφυγε Facebook η ατάκα!!! Έγραψες!!!







 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

Γρήγορο και νόστιμο. Γάβρος στο φούρνο και βραστά μαυροματικα.

----------


## LazexSt

Ο τολης μαλλον είναι φωτογραφος , δεν εξηγειται !!

----------


## goldenera

Πατατούλες με καρότα μπλουμ (δηλ. γιαχνί με λάδι και κόκκινη σάλτσα) κι μπιφτεκάκια στο φούρνο together :01. Wink:

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπρόκολο , καστανό ρύζι και σνιτσελ κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ομορφιές!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Το φρατζολάκι βγήκε από το φούρνο, η φακή (ελαφρώς κόκκινη λόγω πελτέ, συν πατάτα) σερβιρίστηκε και....καλή μας όρεξη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το φρατζολακι Γιαννη (λαχταριστο στη οψη :01. Wink: ) ειναι με καποιο ιδιαιτερο αλευρι;

----------


## goldenera

Ναι Χρήστο, είναι το πασίγνωστο αλεύρι ΓΟΧ (για όλες τις χρήσεις) :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με προζυμακι η με μαγια;

----------


## Levrone

Γιάννη πάρε 2 λουκάνικα και κόψε τα μέσα στη φακή να μας στείλεις στα ουράνια!!!!

Άντε!!! Εγώ θα στα λεω όλα???  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^Θα γινει κ πληρες προφιλ αμινοξεων! Η δεν σε νοιαζει τωρα αυτο γιατρε; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Tί πλήρε προφίλ του λες Χρήστο μου, δεν τα κατέει πια αυτά, τα έχει λησμονήσει :08. Turtle: 





> Με προζυμακι η με μαγια;


Με μαγιά ξηρή Χρήστο, τσακμπαμ καταστάσεις :01. Wink: 




> Γιάννη πάρε 2 λουκάνικα και κόψε τα μέσα στη φακή να μας στείλεις στα ουράνια!!!!
> 
> Άντε!!! Εγώ θα στα λεω όλα???


Εμ στείλε κανένα βορστ από το Ντόιτσλαντ.....αν και τα χωριάτικα τα δικά μας είναι κλάσεις ανώτερα :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

απο τοτε που χαθηκε το ζουζουνακι του ο dreiko τα βουρστ τα κραταει ολα για την παρτη του Γιαννη :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Χρήσταρα μου προφανώς και με νοιάζει αλλά δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να είμαι "πιστος" όπως εσείς! Ενδιαφερομαι ομως και περιμενω να έρθει η ώρα! (Αύριο το πρωί θα πιω και πρωτεΐνη μετά από μήνες και θα προσπαθήσω το βράδυ να κάνω προπόνηση , το υπόσχομαι!!!)  :01. Wink: 

Όπως θα έρθει η ώρα που κάποιοι τύποι θα πέσουν στα χέρια μου! Και ξέρεις τι θα τους κάνω ε? Θα τους δαγκώσω και θα τους κόψω κομμάτι! Ξέρεις Χρήστο μου ότι θα πονέσουν ε?  :08. Turtle: 

Διονύση μη μου μιλάς για τύπους που με πέταξαν σα στιμμενη λεμονοκουπα.. Οι πληγές είναι ακόμα ανοικτές.. :01. Mr. Green:  Τα λουκάνικα τα θέλω ολα στον ατμό!

----------


## goldenera

> απο τοτε που χαθηκε το ζουζουνακι του ο dreiko τα βουρστ τα κραταει ολα για την παρτη του Γιαννη


Έτσι Διονύση :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Γιατρουδάκο άσε τις πολλές φαμφάρες γιατί δε σε παίρνει και θα έχουμε άσχημα ξεμπερδέματα. Άντε καλή αρχή, μπες σιγά σιγά στο πρόγραμμα, και θα ρολάρει το πράγμα :03. Thumb up: 


Λοιπόν σήμερα είχαμε το βασιλιά των λαχανικών με μουσταρδολαδολέμονο:



και ένα από τα αγπαημένα μου πιάτα, μακαρόνι ολικής, ντοματόσαλτσα, άφθονο μαιντανό και φέτα :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Η ρημάδα η φέτα πάει με ολα!

Κι εγώ μπρόκολο εφαγα με αυγά! 

7 ασπράδια και 3 ολόκληρα. Αλλά φωτο δεν έβγαλα.

Στο μεταξυ σήμερα στο νοσοκομείο πήρα κι έφαγα κάτι ρυζογκοφρετες. Τις παντερμες αυτές νιώθεις πως στο στομάχι δεφτανει τίποτα και μένουν όλες στα δόντια αλλά είναι πεντανοστιμες.

----------


## bocanegra180

Μεσημεριανό σαλατα με αγγούρι, φέτα, κάπαρη και ομελέτα με 6αβγά, γραβιέρα, 3μπιφτέκια από χθες,βρώμη, ρίγανη και καγιέν.

----------


## goldenera

> Στο μεταξυ σήμερα στο νοσοκομείο πήρα κι έφαγα κάτι ρυζογκοφρετες. Τις παντερμες αυτές νιώθεις πως στο στομάχι δεφτανει τίποτα και μένουν όλες στα δόντια αλλά είναι πεντανοστιμες.


Nαι ναι πεντανόστιμες, σα να τρως φελιζόλ.....άσε μας ρε γιατρέ αγού είναι άγευστες...εκτός αν πασαλίβεις τίποτα nouteles, ταχίνια με μέλι, βούτυρα και μερμελάδες :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Κι όμως είναι πολύ νόστιμες! Εγώ τις ξαναφαγα σήμερα και θα τις φάω και αύριο στο νοσοκομείο. Άλλως τι θα φάω? 

Σήμερα έφαγα μια μεγάλη σαλάτα μαρουλι , ντοματα, φετα , τυρι του τοστ κομμενο κομματακια , σπασμένα παξιμάδια, και έκοψα μέσα κομματακια ένα φιλετο σολωμο γύρω στα 700 γραμμαρια. Μόνο του να τον φας αυτό το σολωμο δεν είναι πολύ ωραίος. Αλλά μαζί με τα σαλατικα λέει πολύ!

Φωτο όμως πάλι δεν έβγαλα.

----------


## goldenera

Ε βέβαια για εσένα είναι νόστιμες επειδή οι γευστικοί σου κάλυκες έχουν αλλιωθεί όπως φαίνεται :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL: 


ΥΓ. Λαχταριστή σαλατούλα σου, παρόμοιες τρώω και εγώ συχνά, και είναι απότα αγαπημένα μου φαγητά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Το ΣΚ που μας πέρασε βρέθηκα σε ταξίδι ''αστραπή'' στην Αθήνα και πρόλαβα να επισκεφθώ ενα μεζεδοπωλείο στου Ψυρρη,για το οποίο ειχα ακούσει τα καλύτερα, πραγματικά ζήλεψα ( με τη καλη εννοια πάντα) τους κατοίκους της πόλης! Αγαπημένα μου εδέσματα οπως ο παστουρμάς και ο καβουρμάς (τον οποιο κανω συχνά με πατατες και αυγα) σε αλλο επίπεδο! Φίλε Γιαννη την επόμενη φορά που θα ερθω υπόσχομαι να πάμε παρέα (αν δεν εισαι ήδη θαμώνας δλδ) , έχουμε να ''κλέψουμε '' τρομερές ιδέες για την κουζινα!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nive

Ε ναι... ψηφιζω Νικολα μερακλη!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Φίλε Γιαννη την επόμενη φορά που θα ερθω υπόσχομαι να πάμε παρέα (αν δεν εισαι ήδη θαμώνας δλδ) , έχουμε να ''κλέψουμε '' τρομερές ιδέες για την κουζινα!


Δλδ Νικολα μονο τον Γιαννη θα παρεις παρεα; :01. Razz:    Δοξα το θεο υπαρχουν κ αλλα δυνατα πηρουνια εδω μεσα! :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Χρήστο δεν σε ξέχασα , μην ανησυχείς! το τραπέζι θα οργανωθεί με την πρώτη ευκαιρία ετσι κι αλλιως αναμεσα στα ''λονταρια'' του φορουμ , αναφερθηκα στο Γιάννη γιατι ειναι μάγειρας μερακλής κι εκει θα ειναι ο Παραδεισος του!  :01. Mr. Green:  





> Ε ναι... ψηφιζω Νικολα μερακλη!!


Ε,μα! η ζωη θελει μεράκι και μυδι σαγανάκι   :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

Pε Νικόλα αυτόν τον παστουρμά πως τον τρως? 

Πριν δυο χρονια στο σταθμο στο Ντισελντορφ μετά το μάθημα των γερμανικών πήγα με ένα καλό φίλο Θεσσαλονικιο οπως κι εσυ και φάγαμε σ ενα Τούρκο κάτι παστουρμαδες κατι τέτοια..

Τι ήθελα να τα φάω... :01. Unsure: 
Εβρωμουσε το κορμί μου δύο μέρες.. Τι μπανιο έκανα , τι αρώματα έβαζα , έβγαινα απ το σπίτι για να μη με μυρίζω!!!!  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Σιγά ρε γιατρέ, πολύ ευαίσθητος μας προέκυψες για Κρητικόπουλο. Ακούς εκεί 'εβρωμουσε το κορμι'....ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ λεβέντη μου :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 





> Το ΣΚ που μας πέρασε βρέθηκα σε ταξίδι ''αστραπή'' στην Αθήνα και πρόλαβα να επισκεφθώ ενα μεζεδοπωλείο στου Ψυρρη,για το οποίο ειχα ακούσει τα καλύτερα, πραγματικά ζήλεψα ( με τη καλη εννοια πάντα) τους κατοίκους της πόλης! Αγαπημένα μου εδέσματα οπως ο παστουρμάς και ο καβουρμάς (τον οποιο κανω συχνά με πατατες και αυγα) σε αλλο επίπεδο! Φίλε Γιαννη την επόμενη φορά που θα ερθω υπόσχομαι να πάμε παρέα (αν δεν εισαι ήδη θαμώνας δλδ) , έχουμε να ''κλέψουμε '' τρομερές ιδέες για την κουζινα!


Όχι Νικόλα μου, δεν είχα την τύχη να το επισκεφτώ από τις φωτό όμως φαίνεται φανταστικό, οπότε θα περιμένω όταν ξανάρθεις να το κάνουμε παρέα.....η μάχη του Δράμαλη θα γίνει :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Και κοίτα μη μου ξεχάσεις το φίλο μου το Χρήστο και έχουμε προβλήματα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Έχεις φάει δηλαδή παστουρμα εσύ και δε βρωμουσες  θες να μου πεις!!!!  Ναι δεν το ειπα πολυ ευγενικα συγνωμη! Και μιλα μου και πιο ομορφα! Οχι εισαι μακρια και βγαζεις γλωσσα! Θα εισαι κυριος! Ακους? Κυριος! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

E ναι ρε γιατρέ αυτό είναι το θέμα, και τί έγινε άμα βρωμούσες, γούστο σου και καπέλο σου και σε όποιον αρέσει, τί να γίνει δηλαδή? Ε ρε κάτι αντράκια να σου πετύχουν :01. ROFL: 

Λοιπόν πέρα από τα χωρατά, παστουρμά έφτιαχνε (μοσχαρίσιο) ο συγχωρεμένος ο παππούς μου στο χωριό και μας έστελνε. Έντονος μεζές, δεν ήταν να τρως με το κιλό, αλλά ωραίος ρε παιδί μου, ειδικά όσο το δυνατόν λεπτοκομένος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Τώρα θα την πετάξω βάλτε κράνη!

Εγώ είχα ακουσει οτι ο παστουρμας είναι από κρέας καμηλας. Είπα χοντραδα?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Κανονικα ο σωστός παστουρμας δεν μυριζει καθολου φιλε, ουτε κατα διανοια - εκτός αν φας κανα κιλο ξερω γω  :01. Razz:  

Απο καμήλα εφτιαχναν παλια τωρα γινεται απο μοσχαρι αν και υπαρχουν ακόμη κατι ξεχασμενες ποικιλίες απο καμήλα αλλά αυτος βρωμαει όντως, μαλλον αυτον σας εσπρωξε ο Τουρκος!  :01. Mr. Green:    Γενικά παντως επειδη το ανεφερες, εχασα πασα ιδέα για την κουζινα των Τουρκων όταν πηγα στην Κων/πολη ,παρ'ολο που εχουν ανεπανάληπτες συνταγες όπως πχ το Χουνκιαρ μπεγιεντι,πάσχουν ομως πολυ στην εκτέλεση και το παρακανουν με τα μπαχαρια!





> :
> 
> Λοιπόν πέρα από τα χωρατά, παστουρμά έφτιαχνε (μοσχαρίσιο) ο συγχωρεμένος ο παππούς μου στο χωριό και μας έστελνε.



Αυτες ειναι αναμνήσεις ρε φιλε!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> Κανονικα ο σωστός παστουρμας δεν μυριζει καθολου φιλε, ουτε κατα διανοια - εκτός αν φας κανα κιλο ξερω γω  
> 
> Απο καμήλα εφτιαχναν παλια τωρα γινεται απο μοσχαρι αν και υπαρχουν ακόμη κατι ξεχασμενες ποικιλίες απο καμήλα αλλά αυτος βρωμαει όντως, μαλλον αυτον σας εσπρωξε ο Τουρκος!    p:


Εντάξει κοιτα , και ένα κιλό φάγαμε αλλα και το μαγαζί που πήγαμε είναι απ αυτά που λέμε τρωω κι έχω και το νου μου μη φύγω ...ξαπλωτος. Ήταν λίγο τραγικό. Βεβαια την ώρα που τρως αυτό που σερβίρει σ αρέσει.

----------


## goldenera

Ντακοχωριάτικη, χορταστική και νόστιμη :01. Wink:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ρύζι καστανό με κουρκουμα, συκώτι στο φούρνο και σαλάτα αγγούρι 

Αν έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα σχετικά με το ψήσιμο του συκωτιού ας μου γράψει  γιατί τώρα τελευταία το έχω βαρεθεί έτσι όπως το φτιάχνω. Στο φούρνο το βάζω σε ταψάκι μαζί με λεμόνι δεντρολίβανο και ρίγανη . Τίποτε άλλο. Μόλις βγει του βάζω και λίγο ελαιόλαδο. Καμιά άλλη ιδέα ? Λέω την επόμενη να του βάλω καγιέν αλλά δε νομίζω να βγει καλό.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Αν έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα σχετικά με το ψήσιμο του συκωτιού ας μου γράψει  γιατί τώρα τελευταία το έχω βαρεθεί έτσι όπως το φτιάχνω.



Ψάξε λιγο στις συνταγές!  Τόσο κοπο έχουμε κανει  :01. Mr. Green:  



http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...B9%CE%BA%CE%B1

----------


## bocanegra180

ΣΕυχαριστώ συνονόματε. . . Δεν την είχα δει τη συνταγή σου. Θα το κάνω στο φούρνο έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις. Ελπίζω να γίνει δουλειά και στο φούρνο. . .

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει στο φουρνο,φανταζομαι γινεται αλλα ισως το στεγνωσει λιγο παραπανω  :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Λίγο φιλέτο κοτόπουλο μαριναρισμένο σε μπουκίτσες, λίγες πατάτες μικροκομένες, κρεμμύδι και πιπεριά Φλωρίνης χοντροκομένα, μουστάρδα, έναν κύβο νοστιμιάς, λάδι, μισή ώρα στους 200 βαθμούς και ΒΟΥΑΛΑ :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Κύβος νοστιμιας εεε???
Όχι δε μας τα λες καλά κύριος!
Έτσι μαγειρεύω κι εγώ άμα λάχει!

----------


## goldenera

Καλά εσύ μη φας γιατρέ........... θα σου φτιάξω γλάρο χωρίς κύβο :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

Καλά από βδομάδα θα δεις τι "ένεση" θα φας!

Θα σε κάνω ρεμπέτη!!!

----------


## bocanegra180

Σήμερα ξέθαψα μια ψησταριά που είχα πάρει πριν 8 χρόνια περίπου για να φτιάχνω κοτόπουλο στήθος όταν σπούδαζα ακόμα. Μου είχε καρφωθεί τις τελευταίες ημέρες να φάω λουκάνικα . Δεν είμαι λάτρης τους αλλά από σήμερα έγινα. Πραγματικα ότι πιο νόστιμο και ότι πιο εύκολο έχω φτιάξει εδώ και μήνες. Το επόμενο στη σχάρα θα είναι μπιφτέκια και πράσινες πιπεριές γεμιστές.

----------


## Eddie

Ωραιος..Εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω αλλαξει 4,ολες μου καηκαν..Και τωρα εχω μεινει παλι χωρις γκριλιερα και το φτιαχνω αναγκαστικα στο γκριλ της κουζινας αλλα δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτην. Εσεις οταν φτιαχνετε κοτοπουλο κλπ κρεατικα πως τα μαγειρευετε? Μου την εχει δωσει παρα πολυ!

----------


## bocanegra180

Εγώ τα φτιάχνω όλα στο φούρνο. Σκέτα σε αντικολλητικό ταψάκι ή με αντικολλητικο χαρτί. Πχ τα μπιφτέκια σε αντικολλητικό χαρτί , τον σολωμό σε ταψάκι , το κοτόπουλο το βάζω μαζί με πατάτες νερό λεμόνι και μυρωδικά. Δε βάζω πουθενά λάδι. Βάζω στο πιάτο μου ωμό. Πραγματικα σήμερα έπαθα πλάκα με τα λουκάνικα. Δεν πίστευα καν ότι θα βγουν καλά και αυτά βγήκαν απίστευτα νόστιμα. Έβγαλα φουλ λεμόνι και λίγο ωμό λαδάκι στο πιάτο. Επίσης τα μπιφτέκια μπορείς να τα κάνεις στο αντικολλητικό τηγάνι αν θες. Εφόσον όμως είναι άπαχο το κρέας γιατί αν δεν είναι θα βγάλει πολύ λίπος μέσα στο τηγάνι και θα γίνουν αρκετά βαριά.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A300FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vaggan

> Ωραιος..Εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω αλλαξει 4,ολες μου καηκαν..Και τωρα εχω μεινει παλι χωρις γκριλιερα και το φτιαχνω αναγκαστικα στο γκριλ της κουζινας αλλα δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτην. Εσεις οταν φτιαχνετε κοτοπουλο κλπ κρεατικα πως τα μαγειρευετε? Μου την εχει δωσει παρα πολυ!


μονο μπιφτεκι τρωω προσωπικα ειτε απο κοτοπουλο ειτε απο μοσχαρι φιλετα ψητα δεν μπορω να φαω στιφιζουν πολυ και χαλιεμαι εγω τα ψηνω σε μια παρομοια ψησταρια με αυτη του μπογκανεγκρα οταν ειμαι στο μαγαζι σπιτι θα παιξει καρβουνο

----------


## Eddie

Eχω δοκιμασει και αντικολλητικο τηγανι,αλλα παλι δε κανει τιποτα..Μετα απο 5-6 φορες χαλαει η επιστρωση του. Και σε τοστιερα το εβαζα με λαδοκολα η αλουμινοχαρτο..Δεν ειναι τιποτα για καθημερινη χρηση δυστηχως,αυτο εχω καταλαβει..Και δε παιζει με τιποτα να μαγειρευω ποσοτητες και να τα τρωω κρυα τις επομενες μερες. Φουρνο με λαδοκολα τα εβαζα αλλα καθε μερα 1 ωρα να καιει ο φουρνος ειναι υποθεση..Στη γκριλιερα γινεται σε 30 λεπτα,αλλα μου τη δινει απιστευτα που καθε τρεις και λιγο μου καιγονται.. Μπιφτεκια δε τα μπορω πλεον,παλια ετρωγα συνεχεια. Κοτοπουλο φιλετο καθε μερα δε με χαλαει μαζι με μπασματι. Με βλεπω να παιρνω κι αλλη κι οσο αντεξει.

----------


## ArgoSixna

> Ωραιος..Εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω αλλαξει 4,ολες μου καηκαν..Και τωρα εχω μεινει παλι χωρις γκριλιερα και το φτιαχνω αναγκαστικα στο γκριλ της κουζινας αλλα δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτην. Εσεις οταν φτιαχνετε κοτοπουλο κλπ κρεατικα πως τα μαγειρευετε? Μου την εχει δωσει παρα πολυ!


να ξερεις , αν ξαναγορασεις υπαρχει μια που κλεινει απο πανω με καπακι . σαν γαστρα δλδ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Nαι τις εχω δει,λογικα θα κανουν λιγοτερη ωρα. Εχουν κανα 20αρι διαφορα απ τις απλες το οποιο δε λυπαμαι να δωσω αρκει να ξερω οτι θα κρατησει..Γιατι σαν βαση ειναι οι ιδιες με τις απλες,εχουν αντισταση και οι 2. Τωρα που θυμηθηκα αυτες που κλεινουν εχουν μικροτερη αντισταση συνηθως..1200W ενω οι αλλες 1500-2000. Μολις παω να παρω ομως θα τις ξανατσεκαρω.. Tnx παιδες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Το πρωϊνο μου...Για όσους θέλουν θερμίδες για όγκο, δύναμη κλπ κλπ.

Ομελέτα: 7 αυγά (5 ασπράδια+2 ολόκληρα)+ ψωμάκι (όσο θέλει ο καθένας, εμένα τόσο είχε περισσέψει  :01. Mr. Green: )
Μπολάκι: 55gr βρώμης+7gr ηλιόσπορος+λίγη κανέλα κεϋλάνης+ γάλα μέχρι να πάρει την υφή που θέλετε+ κ.γ κοφτή φυστικοβούτυρο+ κ.γ κοφτη μέλι+1 μπανάνα. Την μπανάνα την βάζετε κομμένη από πάνω στο τέλος, όλα α υπόλοιπα τα βάζετε για λίγο στο φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων να χυλώσουν.

Θερμίδες τις είχα υπολογίσει κάποια στιγμή....νομίζω πρέπει να ναι κάπου 600? Α και ένα μήλο με όλα αυτα.

----------


## Feth

καμια 900-1000 πρεπει να ειναι γιωργο  :01. Mr. Green:  τουμπανακι πρωινο πάντως αν και σιχαινομαι τα τηγανητα αυγα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> καμια 900-1000 πρεπει να ειναι γιωργο


Δεν αποκλείεται  :01. Mr. Green:  Πρέπει να το χα υπολογίσει χωρίς τα ψωμιά και με γάλα αμυγδάλου....Τεσπά it works  :01. Razz: 

Εγώ είχα βαρεθεί τα βραστά....Νόμιζα ότι αν ξαναδώ βραστό αυγό θα το πέταγα στον τοίχο κατευθείαν και θα φώναζα πάνω απτο πτώμα του.... :01. Unsure: 

Γι'αυτό απορώ εγώ πώς έχουν μερικοί πρόβλημα να πάρουν όγκο  :01. Razz:  Τις μέρες γύρω απτην Καθαρά Δευτέρα έβαζα και χαλβά :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Έχεις πολύ υδατάνθρακα Κ από πολλές διαφορετικές πηγές... Σίγουρα χορταστικό.. Άλλα εμένα σαν blend δεν μ αρέσει... Τουλάχιστον όχι για καθημερινό... Γρήγορες θερμίδες πάντως 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Έχεις πολύ υδατάνθρακα Κ από πολλές διαφορετικές πηγές... Σίγουρα χορταστικό.. Άλλα εμένα σαν blend δεν μ αρέσει... Τουλάχιστον όχι για καθημερινό... Γρήγορες θερμίδες πάντως
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τάσο δεν έχεις άδικο!!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην διατροφή είμαι λίγο "υπερβολικός" ξεφεύγω σε θερμίδες, αλλά αφού ο στόχος μου δεν είναι η καλαισθησία του σώματος-σωματοδόμηση αλλά η δύναμη, δεν με ενοχλεί το παραπάνω λίπος ή για να είμαι ακριβής, δεν με ενοχλεί πολύ  :01. Mr. Green: 

Γενικά νομίζω θα μπορούσα να συμβιβαστώ και με μικρότερο πρωϊνό ή γενικότερα διατροφή με λιγότερες θερμίδες αλλά συνήθως είμαι επιρεπής σε "παρασπονδίες".

Πάντως πέρνω βάρος αργά και σταθερά, δεν ξεφεύγω απότομα. Το μπολάκι πάντως είναι πολύ καλός σαν γεύση, είναι το μόνο με το οποίο εμεινα ικανοποιημένος γευστικά.

Λογικά όταν αποφασίσω να μειώσω λίγο θερμίδες θα κρατήσω τις ίδιες γεύσεις αλλά σε μικρότερες ποσότητες.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

Λοιπόν να ξεκινήσω???

----------


## goldenera

Τί έγινε ρε γιατρέ ακόμα ξεκινάς από χθες και ακόμα να φτάσεις? :01. Sad: 







> Το πρωϊνο μου...Για όσους θέλουν θερμίδες για όγκο, δύναμη κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Ομελέτα: 7 αυγά (5 ασπράδια+2 ολόκληρα)+ ψωμάκι (όσο θέλει ο καθένας, εμένα τόσο είχε περισσέψει )
> Μπολάκι: 55gr βρώμης+7gr ηλιόσπορος+λίγη κανέλα κεϋλάνης+ γάλα μέχρι να πάρει την υφή που θέλετε+ κ.γ κοφτή φυστικοβούτυρο+ κ.γ κοφτη μέλι+1 μπανάνα. Την μπανάνα την βάζετε κομμένη από πάνω στο τέλος, όλα α υπόλοιπα τα βάζετε για λίγο στο φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων να χυλώσουν.
> 
> Θερμίδες τις είχα υπολογίσει κάποια στιγμή....νομίζω πρέπει να ναι κάπου 600? Α και ένα μήλο με όλα αυτα.


Βαρβάτο πρωινό, ολοκληρωμένο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Ελα μικρε τρομπα-δουρε!

Ήρθε δέμα από Ελλάδα!!

Ντολμαδες!!! Πρέπει να έφαγα 200.


Σπανακοπιτες που δεν τις έκανα διψήφιο αριθμο


Χοχλιοι που πάνε για χοντρο ή μπουμπουριστοι


Δεσπολα (δε με τρελαινουν)


Καλτσουνια


Τσιπούρες από Νότια Κρητη


Μπακαλιαροι για ψαροσουπα


Καλαμάρια πάνε για τηγανι αυτα (ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΩ)


Συν κατι κεφαλοτυρια και ανθοτυρους!!!!

----------


## beefmeup

μποναμάς :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Νηστευω όμως και οι ντολμάδες δεν είναι με κιμά!

Νομίζω ότι είναι το απόλυτο φαι!

Ίσως δε φτάνουν στο στομάχι μου , γι αυτό τρωω τόσους ασταμάτητα!  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Δέμα από Ελλάδα? Ααααααααα ρε απατεώνα, με κάλπικα κόλπα κάνεις το μάγκα ε? Αμ θες πολλά ψωμιά ακόμα για να μα κάνεις μάγκες ποντικογιατρούλη :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:  Τώρα τα καλούδια που σου έστειλαν οι δικοί σου τί να λέμε.....ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

Είναι κρίμα που δεν έφερα ένα γουρούνι άγδαρτο!!!

Θα γίνει χαμός μετά το Πάσχα!

----------


## goldenera

Γεύμα μέσα στην εβδομάδα, αρακογιαχνί με πατατοκάροτα κατά τα γνωστά, και ψωμί στο οποίο δοκίμασα και συνδύασα αλεύρι Ζέας, καλαμποκάλευρο και άσπρο (το κακό :01. Mr. Green: ), με καλά αποτελέσματα θα έλεγα αφού φαγόθηκε από από όλους :01. Wink: 








 και επίσης άρχισαν τα δοκιμαστικά για το Πάσχα :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## goldenera

Το γνωστό βραδινό γεύμα της Κυριακής. Γραβιέρα, φέτα, πελτές, κρεμμύδι, φρέσκια, ντομάτα, ρίγανη, σκόρδο τριμένο............οι μπύρες δεν περιλαμβάνονται στη φωτό :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Feth

golden, μπορεις να γραψεις λιγο την διαδικασια για την αρακογιαχνι? εβρασεςς πρωτα τον αρακα μετα τις πατάτες? τα καρότα τα εβαλες μαζι με τον αρακα?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Εαν και αποφεύγω να μπαινω στο τοπικ λόγω προετοιμασίας...Ειλικρινα Γιάνναρε(goldenera)θα ηθελα μετα τους αγώνες,ενα μικρό δέμα με διαφορα μεσα φτιαγμένα ειδικά απο εσένα  :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Welcome:  εισαι φαινόμενο και πρότυπο φίλε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Καλα εσυ ,οχι να αποφευγεις.....επιβαλλεται να μην μπαινεις σε αυτο το τοπικ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Και barbecue η ομάδα στου Κ Χρήστου από πάνω ^^ εεεε? Χαχαχ 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## goldenera

> golden, μπορεις να γραψεις λιγο την διαδικασια για την αρακογιαχνι? εβρασεςς πρωτα τον αρακα μετα τις πατάτες? τα καρότα τα εβαλες μαζι με τον αρακα?


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή είχαν προκύξει θέματα με το συγκεκριμένο φαί (δεν βράζαν καλά οι πατάτες κλπ) βράζω τις πατάτες με τα καρότα χώρια μέχρι να μαλακώσουν ελαφρώς, παράλληλα σωτάρω κρεμμυδοσκόρδα και πελτέ με λάδι ρίχνω τον αρακά, κύβο νοστιμιάς και ξεκινάω να τον βράζω με λίγο νερό το οποίο παίρνω από την κατσαρόλα που βράζουν τα πατατοκαρότα. Αφού μαλακώσουν οι πατάτες, με τρυπητή κουτάλα τις μεταφέρω στην κατσαρόλα του αρακά συμπληρώνω ακόμα λίγο νερό, λίδο λάδι και σιγοβράζω για κανένα εικοσάλεπτο.




> Εαν και αποφεύγω να μπαινω στο τοπικ λόγω προετοιμασίας...Ειλικρινα Γιάνναρε(goldenera)θα ηθελα μετα τους αγώνες,ενα μικρό δέμα με διαφορα μεσα φτιαγμένα ειδικά απο εσένα   εισαι φαινόμενο και πρότυπο φίλε


Πάρε εσύ την 1η θέση και θα σε περιποιηθώ ειδικώς και καταλλήλως :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Feth

Σε ευχαριστώ γκόλντεν.. βλέπω έχει αρκετη φασαρια, αν βρω χρόνο πάντως θα το κάνω, έλεγα να πετάξω και λίγα βραστά κομματακια κοτοπουλου στήθος μέσα.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτοσχεδια ψησταρια αναγκης :01. Razz: 

Και δυο μεγαλα θραψαλα στα καρβουνα

Δεν λεω...καλα γινανε αλλα οχι τοσο οσο τα εχω φαει αρκετες φορες σε μεζεδοπωλειο στο κεντρο της Αθηνας. Σιγουρα καποιο κολπο θα εχουν ,ετσι δεν ειναι Γιαννη; :01. Wink:

----------


## beegee

χρηστο κολπο που μου ειπε ψαρας ...
καλαμαρια κ θραψαλα πριν το ψησιμο η το τηγανισμα δεκα λεπτα στο γαλα ... δεν φανταζεσαι ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bocanegra180

Σήμερα έβαλα λίγο κιμά κοτόπουλου στο αντικολλητικό μαζί με κρεμμύδι και κόκκινη πιπεριά μέχρι να πάρουν χρώμα και μετά έριξα μέσα μείγμα από 4 αβγά, καγιέν , κουρκουμα , βρώμη και τριμμένη γραβιέρα . Ωραία γεύση είχε. Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω περισσότερο κρεμμύδι.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Στο γαλα; Θα το δοκιμασω. Παντως στο γαλα ειχα μαριναρει το συκωτι που ειχε πει ο Νικολας κ πηρε αρκετη απο την ασχημη μυρωδια του. Για τα μαλακια πιστευω θα σκοπευει να ειναι μαλακα κ να μην ξεραθουν. Ευχαριστω Γιωργια.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Χρηστο ποσο τα εψησες? Γενικά καλαμαρια/θραψαλα θέλουν ήπια φωτιά (να χουν χωνεψει τελειως δλδ τα καρβουνα) και λιγο χρονο ψησιματος κοντά 10-15 λεπτα αναλογα με τα μεγεθη και ελαχιστο γυρισμα - σε αντιθεση με το χταποδι,γιατι γυρνα-γυρνα χανουν υγρα απο μεσα και στεγνωνουν αμεσως  :03. Thumb up: 

* Το γαλα εδω φανταζομαι θα εχει τον στοχο που ειπες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Nικολα απο χρονο περιπου οσο λες 10 λεπτα περιπου ,απο γυρισμα σχετικα γρηγορα για να ψηθει εξωτερικα κ να μεινουν τα υγρα μεσα. Παντως στα κρεατικα που εχω περισσοτερο ειδικευση ,πιστευω την εχω παρει τη δουλεια :01. Wink:  ,στα ψαρικα γενικα οχι τοσο.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Σπιτικά στα κάρβουνα!

----------


## parex

Το πρωινό μου 8 ασπράδια, 2 κρόκους και 60 γραμμάρια βρωμη


 6s plus 

----------


## Levrone

Λοιπόν θα σας παρουσιάσω τι πήγα και πήρα!

Ίσως έχετε ακούσει το lotusgrill! Παρακατω βαζω το βιντεο του πως λειτουργει και υπαρχει και σάιτ!
http://lotusgrill.com.gr/


Εδώ γενικότερα είναι λίγο άστα να πάνε η φάση γιατι ειναι λιγο παραξενοι και δε σ αφήνουν ν ανάψεις κάρβουνα στο μπαλκόνι. Και καλά μην πάρουν καμία φωτιά. Στον κήπο μπορείς. Άρα βοηθάει είτε να χεις φιάλη γκάζι είτε ηλεκτρική ψηστιερα. Εγώ με τις φιάλες εχω ένα θέμα γενικότερα , (ακόμα και με τις οξυγόνου  :01. Razz:  ) και κατέληξα κατέληξα αυτή τη λύση που θα δείτε.  Πιστευω αυτη η ιδεα θα αρεσει στο Χρηστο αν και τον θεωρώ πιο παραδοσιακό!!!! 

Το πήρα προχτές και το χρησιμοποίησα χτες. Εντάξει λειτουργεί με κάρβουνα αλλά δε βγάζει γεύση καρβουνου. Να τα λεμε όλα. Το κακο είναι ότι νηστευω και ως την άλλη εβδομάδα δεν μπορώ να ψήσω κρέας πάνω. Χτες εψησα ψάρια. Κάτι τσιπούρες και δυο κομμάτια σολωμο. Το ψάρι έχει διαφορά στη γεύση απ οτι στο φούρνο. Φανερή διαφορά. Αλλά δεν ήταν σαν τα κάρβουνα όπως προείπα. Το καθάρισμα παλεύεται. Αν έχεις και πλυντήριο πιάτων (εγώ δεν εχω) είναι της πλάκας ιστορία.  Τα καρβουνα που νορμαλ βαζεις ειναι ξυλοκαρβουνα. Και δε μύριζαν σχεδόν καθόλου. 

Σε λιγότερο από 4 λεπτα ήταν έτοιμα να βάλεις πάνω κρέας. Επίσης υπάρχει και η xl και εγώ πηρα την xl που βάζει πιο πολλά.  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   Ότι θέλετε ρωτήστε!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν το ηξερα αυτο το ''ψηστηρι'' :01. Wink:  ,λογικα θα περνει καποια γευση απο τα καρβουνα. Περιμενουμε μετα το Πασχα που θα ψησεις κρεας για εντυπωσεις.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Πολυ ωραιο φαινεται Κώστα αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση,ψησταρια με κάρβουνα και να μην δινει εστω ελάχιστη γευση καρβουνου στο φαγητο?  :01. Unsure: 






> Nικολα απο χρονο περιπου οσο λες 10 λεπτα περιπου ,απο γυρισμα σχετικα γρηγορα για να ψηθει εξωτερικα κ να μεινουν τα υγρα μεσα. Παντως στα κρεατικα που εχω περισσοτερο ειδικευση ,πιστευω την εχω παρει τη δουλεια ,στα ψαρικα γενικα οχι τοσο.



Χρήστο το ψάρι ειναι πιο δυσκολο στο ψησιμο γενικα,θελει μαεστρια και χρόνια εμπειριας - για ρώτα και τον Γκλέτσο που τα καταφερε στα 55!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ^ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Χρήστο το ψάρι ειναι πιο δυσκολο στο ψησιμο γενικα,θελει μαεστρια και χρόνια εμπειριας - για ρώτα και τον Γκλέτσο που τα καταφερε στα 55!


Χα..χαα εχεις δικιο Νικολα ,μαλλον δεν θα μαθω ποτε  να ψηνω καλα το ψαρι...ειναι αργα πια! Θα παραμεινω στις μπριζολες λοιπον που ξερω καλα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Και να ξερεις οτι ο Γκλετσος ειχε μαθει να το ψηνει απο μικρος ,τωρα πιθανον να το εχει ξεχασει :01. Razz:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

χαχαχ!!!Δεν εχεις κι αδικο Χρήστο,καποιες ''τεχνες'' πρεπει να τις μαθεις μικρός αλλιως παει,πέταξε το πουλακι!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν εχω διαμορφώσει άποψη. Κατάλαβα όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι άλλη γευση είχε στο φούρνο και άλλη στην ψηστιερα. Θα δουλέψω πολλή παντσετα την άλλη Κυριακή! Αφού αρνί δεν τρώμε που δεν τρώμε!!!

Πήρα και κάτι τελοβουρτσες σήμερα και ένα κουβά να βάζω μέσα τα κάρβουνα και να τους ρίχνω νερό Μ τα σβήνω όπως το κάνει κι αυτός στο βίντεο. 

Από τιμή να πω ότι το μικρό κάνει γύρω στα 170 και το μεγάλο το πηρα στα 260.

----------


## parex

Βραδινό . Κοτόπουλο και σπανάκι με μπόλικο λεμόνι 


 6s plus 

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

:03. Thumb up: Καλα εσυ πας για φουλ γραμμωση! :01. Wink:  Που να βαλεις κ το καγιεν δλδ;! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> Σε ευχαριστώ γκόλντεν.. βλέπω έχει αρκετη φασαρια, αν βρω χρόνο πάντως θα το κάνω, έλεγα να πετάξω και λίγα βραστά κομματακια κοτοπουλου στήθος μέσα.


Βεβαίως και να το κάνεις ειδικά αν πρώτα τα έχεις ψήσει στο αντικολλητικό με μπαχαρικά της αρεσκείας σου :03. Thumb up: 




> Και δυο μεγαλα θραψαλα στα καρβουνα
> 
> Δεν λεω...καλα γινανε αλλα οχι τοσο οσο τα εχω φαει αρκετες φορες σε μεζεδοπωλειο στο κεντρο της Αθηνας. Σιγουρα καποιο κολπο θα εχουν ,ετσι δεν ειναι Γιαννη;


Χρήστο μου από ψήσομο σε κάρβουνα δεν έχω εμπειρία ιδιαίτερη, όπως είπε ο Νικόλας θέλουν λίγο ψήσιμο αλλιώς σκληραίνουν και μετά αν σκληρύνουν θέλουν πολύ ώρα μέχρι να ξαναμαλακώσουν. Γι'αυτό που είμαι σίγουρος είναι ότι αν συνοδευτούν με μουσταρδόσαλτσα η γεύση είναι όνειρο :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up: 





> *Παντως στα κρεατικα που εχω περισσοτερο ειδικευση ,πιστευω την εχω παρει τη δουλεια*


Άααααα Χρηστάρα μου αν δε δοκιμάσω αυτοπροσώπος δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη....το'πιασες το υπονοούμενο έτσι? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 





> Χρήστο το ψάρι ειναι πιο δυσκολο στο ψησιμο γενικα,θελει μαεστρια και χρόνια εμπειριας - για ρώτα και τον Γκλέτσο που τα καταφερε στα 55!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 


Πιάτα από τις προάλλες.......μπιφτεκάκια στο φούρνο με πατάτες πιπεριές αλλά και μανιτάρια, μουστάρδολεμονοριγανολαδοσκορδα.......και ρεβύθια με ρύζι :01. Wink:

----------


## parex

Αργήσαμε λίγο σήμερα 
5 γεύμα 


 6s plus 

----------


## Levrone

Αυτή η νηστεια με έχει γονατίσει..

Γύρισα τώρα απ το νοσοκομείο και κρατήθηκα με δυσκολία να μην πάρω 2 κιλά παντσετες να τα ρίξω στη σχαρα! Στο μεταξυ στο Ηράκλειο θα σουβλισουν το Πασχα αρνι!

Τι κάνω Θεέ μου????? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Ξεκινάω!!!

----------


## Levrone

Συνεχίζω!!!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Δωσε πονο Κωστη! Χρονια πολλα!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

Έλα ρε Νικόλα!!! Έλα και λέω έχουν πέσει όλοι με τα μούτρα στο φαι????  :08. Turtle: 
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!!!

Ε μα εδιελυσα...

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλα ξηγιεσαι! Φιλε πρωτη φορα φετος δεν εφαγα στο τραπεζι,πανω απο την ψησταρια με αρνισια παιδακια,χωριατικα λουκανικα και τσιπουρακι,καλυτερα απο ποτε!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

Να ξέρεις ότι το παιδάκι είναι αμαρτωλό!!!! 

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## parex

 6s plus 

----------


## goldenera

> Συνεχίζω!!!!


Μπράβο γιατρουδάκο έκανες δυνατό Πάσχα εκεί μακριά στα ξένα. Να είσαι καλά και του χρόνου θα σου ευχηθώ να είσαι στην πατρίδα με όλους τους αγαπημένους σου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## parex

Παιδιά βλέπω τη φώτο και μου τρέχουν τα σάλια. Ίσως το καλύτερο γεύμα μας 


 6s plus 

----------


## bocanegra180

Μεταπροπονητικό . 5 αβγά, συκωτάκια πουλερικών , κρεμμύδι , κουακερ, τριμμένη γραβιέρα και καγιέν όλα στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς καθόλου λάδι. Ελαιόλαδο προστέθηκε μόλις μπήκε στο πιάτο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Παιδιά βλέπω τη φώτο και μου τρέχουν τα σάλια. Ίσως το καλύτερο γεύμα μας 
> 
> 
> 


Κ εγω δεν ξερω....αλλα θελω να δω τους κοιλιακους σου με τετοια γευματα! :01. Razz:  Αν οχι τωρα ,μεχρι το Καλοκαιρι σιγουρα! :01. Smile: 


Μετρια τα αποτελεσματα απο ψαρεματακι στο χωριο :01. Wink: 

Αλλα μια σουπιτσα(πεντανοστιμη :01. Wink: ) βγηκε! Οτι πρεπει μετα απο τοση κρεατοφαγια.

----------


## Levrone

Χρήστο βλέπω ένα μελανουρι, 2 μ ουρμουρια και ένα σαργουλακι και κάτι γοπακια?  Και μια σάρπα?

Ή ξέχασα τις ονομασίες???

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χααχα γιατρε μου μια χαρα τα ξερεις :01. Smile:  ,κεφαλοι ,μουρμουρες ενα σπαρακι κ κατι γοπακια μικρα. Κατι σαργουδακια-καμπαναδες κ σπαρακια απο αλλη μερα ψαρεματος τηγανιστηκαν την ιδια μερα το Μ. Σαββατο.
Παντως οι επιτυχιες εχουν φθινουσα πορεια ,καθε περσι κ καλυτερα ,καμια σχεση με παλαιοτερα.

----------


## goldenera

> Χρήστο βλέπω ένα μελανουρι, 2 μ ουρμουρια και ένα σαργουλακι και κάτι γοπακια?  Και μια σάρπα?
> 
> Ή ξέχασα τις ονομασίες???


Άσε ρε γιατρέ την επίδειξη, δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα σου...........


Χρηστάρα την 'λιμπίστηκα' τη σουπίτσα από φρέσκα ψαράκια, σχεδόν την γεύτηκα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 


Είπα να φτιάξω ένα ψωμάκι λίγο διαφορετικό, γεμιστό με πελτέ,μουστάρδα, φέτα, γραβιέρα και mix φρέσκων μυρωδικών (θυμάρια, ρίγανες, δυόσμο κλπ)

----------


## Levrone

Εσυ απο ψάρεμα τι να μας πεις ρε τζιτζιφιογκο????

Ζήτημα να ριξες κανα δολωμενο αγκίστρι σε πισίνα και να περιμένεις να πιάσει!!!  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## goldenera

Αυθαδιάζεις ξανά ποντικογιατρούλη? :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  Όταν εγώ έκανα το πρώτα βήματα στο ψάρεμα εσύ κατοικούσες ακόμα σε σπονδυλική στήλη. Εντάξει νιάνιαρογιατρούλη?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Άσε ρε γιατρέ την επίδειξη, δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα σου...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Είπα να φτιάξω ένα ψωμάκι λίγο διαφορετικό, γεμιστό με πελτέ,μουστάρδα, φέτα, γραβιέρα και mix φρέσκων μυρωδικών (θυμάρια, ρίγανες, δυόσμο κλπ)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104848


Ειδες τι κανεις τωρα; :01. Mr. Green:  Τωρα που προσπαθω να κοψω την αδυναμια μου το ψωμι; :01. Razz: 

*Α..το βρηκε παντως ο γιατρος ,το ενα ψαρι ειναι σαλπα :01. Wink:  ,μελανουρακι οχι δεν εχει.

----------


## ZipC

> Παντως οι επιτυχιες εχουν φθινουσα πορεια ,καθε περσι κ καλυτερα ,καμια σχεση με παλαιοτερα.


Δυστυχως μια πικρη αληθεια που ποναει.
Μεγαλη αγαπη και για εμενα το ψαρεμα παρα πολλα χρονια τωρα.
Με τον καιρο "αναβαθμιστηκα" με εξειδικευμενες βολες μακρινων ριψεων,brighton,off the ground,pendulum 
για να να πιανω ζωνες σε μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις.Μεχρι και τηλεκατευθυνομενο βαρκακι φιλου τελευταια 
χρησιμοποιησα.Οι ανεμοτρατες τα εχουν σακαταψει ολα,αλλα και κατι επαγγελματιες που στηνουν 500m απο την ακτη.
Παντως -για παρακτια αλιεια - ακομη δινει μεζεδακι στα σιγουρα το εγγλεζικο.Με casting ισχυει η σοφη παροιμια
"του κυνηγου και του ψαρα το πιατο....."
Για οποιον θελει κατι πιο συνθετο σε αρματωσιες επισυναπτω ενα link με ενα pdf 87 σελιδων με αναλυση κατασκευης
για την καθε μια και ποια υλικα.
http://www.planetseafishing.com/down...ok-of-rigs.pdf

----------


## Tolis 1989

Μερικά από τα φαγητά της βδομάδας!

----------


## Levrone

Συμβαίνει τώρα στο Ντισελντορφ!

Τα παντσετακια είναι αμαρτωλά!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γιατρε βλεπω εισαι πολυδιαστατος στις ψησταριες! :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Εχουμε γλεντακι εδώ Χρήστο! Τώρα βέβαια κάθομαι αναίσθητος σε ένα καναπέ! Αλλα θα επανελθω! :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Παναθεμά σε γιατρέ από το πολύ φαί και το πιοτό μας της έβαλες στα πλάγια τη φωτό ή δεν ο κατέεις το άθλημα? :01. Sad:  Πρόσεχε καημένε να πας νηφάλιος στο νοσοκομείο γιατί η Μέρκελ θα σε στείλει πακέτο πίσω :08. Turtle: 

Λοιπόν σε βλέπω σε πολύ καλύτερη φόρμα από την τελευταία φωτό που είχες ποστάρει, αν και τα μαγουλάκια σου είναι ακόμα σαν του Τσίπρα, αλλά είσαι σε καλό δρόμο :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Έτσι μπράβο όμως, να έχετε πάντα γιορτή  να περνάτε καλά και να έχετε πάντα χαμόγελα όμορφα όπως της φωτογραφίας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Μερικά από τα φαγητά της βδομάδας!


Α ρε Τόλαρε, υψηλή αισθητική και στα πιάτα και στην ποιότητα τους αλλά και στον τρόπο φωτογράφησης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Ε τον κακομοίρη μια μπύρα ήπια!

Πλάκα στην πλάκα θέλω να πω κάτι. Κάνα 4 μηνο τωρα το σκ αν δεν εφημερευω πίνω κανα κουτάκι μπυρα. Από τότε που το κάνω αυτό έχω κόψει την κόκα κόλα. Πότε δεν έπινα σε καθημερινή βάση κόκα κόλα αλλά σε μάσα μπορεί να έπινα 1 ντεπόζιτο. Είναι έγκλημα και χαίρομαι που το σταμάτησα. Μια μπυρίτσα (κι έχω έχουμε εξαιρετικες) τη θεωρω πολυ πιο αθωα!

Σχετικά με τα μάγουλά μου είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφαλα. Δε ντρέπεσαι λίγο ρε μαγαρισμενε να με κοροϊδεύεις? Εγώ φταίω που είμαι γελαστο παιδι????

Ωραία περάσαμε , αύριο πάλι η Μέρκελ θα μου σκίσει το κορμάκι.. :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα πάντως κάνω καλή διατροφή.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Δυστυχως μια πικρη αληθεια που ποναει.
> Μεγαλη αγαπη και για εμενα το ψαρεμα παρα πολλα χρονια τωρα.
> Με τον καιρο "αναβαθμιστηκα" με εξειδικευμενες βολες μακρινων ριψεων,brighton,off the ground,pendulum 
> για να να πιανω ζωνες σε μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις.Μεχρι και τηλεκατευθυνομενο βαρκακι φιλου τελευταια 
> χρησιμοποιησα.Οι ανεμοτρατες τα εχουν σακαταψει ολα,αλλα και κατι επαγγελματιες που στηνουν 500m απο την ακτη.
> Παντως -για παρακτια αλιεια - ακομη δινει μεζεδακι στα σιγουρα το εγγλεζικο.Με casting ισχυει η σοφη παροιμια
> "του κυνηγου και του ψαρα το πιατο....."
> Για οποιον θελει κατι πιο συνθετο σε αρματωσιες επισυναπτω ενα link με ενα pdf 87 σελιδων με αναλυση κατασκευης
> για την καθε μια και ποια υλικα.
> http://www.planetseafishing.com/down...ok-of-rigs.pdf


Εχεις δικιο ,ειδικα τα 3-4 τελευταια χρονια υπαρχει μεγαλη ελατωση των ψαριων . Εγω ψαρευω αποκλειστικα με μοναγκιστρο χωρις βαριδι η αναλογα με μια μικρη φακη ,η με πολυαγκιστρο . Τοσο απλο αλλα κ δυσκολο αναλογα τον καιρο κ αποδοτικο καμια φορα.
Ολα τα ειδη ψαρεματος μπορει να εχουν επιτυχιες αναλογα τις συνθηκες κ τις προηποθεσεις. Εχει τυχει περιπτωση να πιανω μισοκιλους σαργους κ διπλανοι μου καλαμαδες ουτε λεπι ,εχει τυχει να  πιανω ψαρακια για την γατα κ διπλανοι μου με καλαμια να πιανουν μεγαλα καθαρα ψαρια που δεν γιαλωνουν για το δικο μου ψαρεμα.

----------


## goldenera

> *Ωραία περάσαμε , αύριο πάλι η Μέρκελ θα μου σκίσει το κορμάκι*..


Στο σκίζει και φαίνεται γιατρέ, φαίνεσαι αρκετά λαβωμένος :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Και καλά κάνεις με τη μπυρίτσα, δεν το συζητάμε μόνο και μόνο που γλυτώνεις ένα κιλό ζάχαρη είναι σημαντικό. Είπαμε, παλαιά οι Κουβανοί μποξέρ μετά την προπόνηση έτρωγαν μια μπάλα παγωτό και έπινα μια μπύρα :01. Wink:  Λοιπόν καλή η κουβέντα, πήγαινε τώρα να την ξαπλάρεις για να είσαι φρεσκαδούρα αύριο :01. Wink:

----------


## parex

Συνεχίζουμε 


 6s plus 

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Parex vs bocanegra180 vs Goldenera  :01. Razz: 
Αυστηρη γραμμωση vs περιεργες συνθεσεις αλλα με μερακι vs παραδοσιακες νοστιμιες  :01. Razz: 

*Αντε να βαλω κ τον γιατρο (Levrone). Οτι τυχει κ οτι λαχει!  :01. Razz: Κ οτι δεμα ερθει απο Ελλαδα. Προσπαθει ομως κ μπραβο του γιατι ειναι εκτος εδρας κ με φουλ ωραριο :01. Wink: . Ναναι καλα κ ο φιλος του ο Golden για τις ιδεες κ τις συμβουλες μετα μπινελικιων που του δινει :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

εγω πολλες φορες αναρωτιεμαι αν ο parex ειναι χομπιτ :08. Turtle:

----------


## parex

Xaxaxa


 6s plus 

----------


## parex

Δεύτερο γεύμα 


 6s plus 

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Μια χαρα διατροφή κανεις μέχρι τωρα ρε φιλε,τι τα θες αυτα τα σκουπίδια?  :01. Sad:

----------


## parex

Επόμενο γεύμα είναι τόνος με σαλάτα . Αλλα θέλω και λίγα γαλακτοκομικά 


 6s plus 

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

''Σκουπίδια'' εννοω το Τοταλ συγκεκριμένα, τα γαλακτοκομικα 2% που και που  μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## parex

> ''Σκουπίδια'' εννοω το Τοταλ συγκεκριμένα, τα γαλακτοκομικα 2% που και που  μια χαρα ειναι


Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις και σίγουρα δεν έχω την εμπειρία σου .
Λες πως δεν είναι καλό να τρώμε γιαούρτι κάθε μέρα στη γράμμωση ; Ή λόγο συντηρητικών ; Κάθε μέρα ένα γεύμα μου είναι γιαούρτι 2%

----------


## Eddie

Λογικα θα αναφερεται στο τοταλ και οχι στο γιαουρτι γενικοτερα. Μια χαρα ειναι και για καθε μερα,απ το γαλα πολυ πιο ανωτερο.. Οσον αφορα για τη γραμμωση,ισως θα ηταν συνετο να κοπουν τα γαλακτοκομικα εφοσον μιλαμε για μονοψηφιο ποσοστο λιπους, χωρις καθολου αλατι και γενικως καθαρη διατροφη στο 100%. Ειδαλλως ειναι μια πολυ καλη πηγη πρωτεινης. Κοινως, αν δε σε ενδιαφερει η δεν εχεις σκοπο να πιασεις αγωνιστικη κατασταση, μη κολλας σε λεπτομεριες.

----------


## lookito

Κουακεροπιτα με σιρόπι καραμέλας walden farm χωρίς θερμίδες γιατι και η γράμμωση θελει γεύση 




Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## parex

> Λογικα θα αναφερεται στο τοταλ και οχι στο γιαουρτι γενικοτερα. Μια χαρα ειναι και για καθε μερα,απ το γαλα πολυ πιο ανωτερο.. Οσον αφορα για τη γραμμωση,ισως θα ηταν συνετο να κοπουν τα γαλακτοκομικα εφοσον μιλαμε για μονοψηφιο ποσοστο λιπους, χωρις καθολου αλατι και γενικως καθαρη διατροφη στο 100%. Ειδαλλως ειναι μια πολυ καλη πηγη πρωτεινης. Κοινως, αν δε σε ενδιαφερει η δεν εχεις σκοπο να πιασεις αγωνιστικη κατασταση, μη κολλας σε λεπτομεριες.


Με κάλυψες πλήρως φίλε μου ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Έτσι ακριβώς, ότι ειπε ο Eddie  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> εγω πολλες φορες αναρωτιεμαι αν ο parex ειναι χομπιτ


Κ αν σου βγει κανενας ''φετες'' κ ''κομματια''; Τι θα πεις μετα; :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## parex

Η κουακεροπιτα ενδείκνυται για γράμμωση ; Κυρίως 10τιανο;  Χωρίς σιρόπια βέβαια ! 


 6s plus 

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπορείς να βάλεις 4-5 ασπράδια μαζί με ένα ολόκληρο, 50 γραμμάρια κουακερ και κανέλα . Μια χαρά light θα είναι. Αλλά βάλε και λίγο μέλι από πάνω να πάρει γεύση. 

Όσο για τη αντίθετη εκδοχή του Light εγώ βάζω μέσα και τριμμένο αμύγδαλο-καρύδι και από πάνω μέλι και ταχίνι. Σε αντικολλητικό πάντα χωρίς καθόλου λάδι.

----------


## parex

> Μπορείς να βάλεις 4-5 ασπράδια μαζί με ένα ολόκληρο, 50 γραμμάρια κουακερ και κανέλα . Μια χαρά light θα είναι. Αλλά βάλε και λίγο μέλι από πάνω να πάρει γεύση. 
> 
> Όσο για τη αντίθετη εκδοχή του Light εγώ βάζω μέσα και τριμμένο αμύγδαλο-καρύδι και από πάνω μέλι και ταχίνι. Σε αντικολλητικό πάντα χωρίς καθόλου λάδι.


Δω έχω πρόβλημα να το κάνω απλά πρωινό έχω 8 με 10 ασπραδια και 50 βρωμμη. Δεν πειράζει έτσι?

----------


## bocanegra180

Αν δεν ξεφεύγεις από τις θερμίδες που παίζεις τότε δε νομίζω να πειράζει.

----------


## Levrone

> *Αντε να βαλω κ τον γιατρο (Levrone). Οτι τυχει κ οτι λαχει! Κ οτι δεμα ερθει απο Ελλαδα. Προσπαθει ομως κ μπραβο του γιατι ειναι εκτος εδρας κ με φουλ ωραριο. Ναναι καλα κ ο φιλος του ο Golden για τις ιδεες κ τις συμβουλες μετα μπινελικιων που του δινει


Ρε συ Χρήστο...ρε συ Χρήστο!!!! Όχι ότι τυχει κι ότι λαχει ρε φίλε!!!! Τι χτυπήματα δέχομαι εκ των έσω????  :08. Turtle: 

Χρήστο από χτες το βράδυ έφαγα τώρα. Ούτε νερό δεν εχω πιει. Έφαγα όμως 2 τσιπούρες μπαγιατικες , λίγα μακαρόνια με τυρί και μια μπουκιά σαλάτα λογικα με φυτοφάρμακα τίγκα.. Και θα ξαναφαω αύριο! 

Θα πιω και ενα τσάι μετά και θα πάω να θέσω να πάω πάλι αύριο για ..."έρωτα και πόλεμο"...

Κακά τα ψέματα όλοι έχουν τις δουλειές τους για να τα φέρουν βόλτα , όλοι κάτι θυσιάζουν και από καπου βρισκουν χρονο. Εγω απλα ειμαι στη φαση που με ενδιαφερει κατι αλλο πιο πολύ. Άρα και το χρόνο που θα θυσιασω σ αυτό το άλλο θα το δώσω!

Είναι σα να λες σε μια κοπέλα ότι η καρδιά σου χτυπάει για κάποια άλλη!!!! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## lila_1

To total σκουπίδι??

Από πού κ ως πού?

----------


## liveris

> Λογικα θα αναφερεται στο τοταλ και οχι στο γιαουρτι γενικοτερα. Μια χαρα ειναι και για καθε μερα,απ το γαλα πολυ πιο ανωτερο.. Οσον αφορα για τη γραμμωση,ισως θα ηταν συνετο να κοπουν τα γαλακτοκομικα εφοσον μιλαμε για μονοψηφιο ποσοστο λιπους, χωρις καθολου αλατι και γενικως καθαρη διατροφη στο 100%. Ειδαλλως ειναι μια πολυ καλη πηγη πρωτεινης. Κοινως, αν δε σε ενδιαφερει η δεν εχεις σκοπο να πιασεις αγωνιστικη κατασταση, μη κολλας σε λεπτομεριες.


δεν παιζει ρολο γραμμωση η οχι το γιαουρτι εχει θεση ουτε το αλατι παιζει ρολο

το total  σκουπιδι κ καποιο αλλο γιαουρτι αλλης εταιρειας οχι? ο λογος?

----------


## Eddie

Δεν ασπαζομαι τον ορο σκουπιδι.. Αν και θεωρω οτι υπαρχουν εργοστασια μικροτερου βεληνεκους που κατ εμε ειναι πιο αξιοπιστα. Μπορει ο φιλος να γνωριζει κατι ασχημο για τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια. Τεσπα,οτι και να συμβαινει, θαρρω οτι γενικως τρωμε τοσες φολες που το αν το γιαουρτι ειναι τοταλ η καρφουρ η κρικρι, εχει πολυ μικρη σημασια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μηπως παιδια εννοει ο Νικολας ,οχι λογω εταιρειας αλλα λογω ειδους γιαουρτιου που ειναι στραγγιστο το τοταλ;
Σκουπιδι ενταξει μπορει να μην ειναι,αλλα μαλλον δεν θα εχει τα ωφελη ενος αγνου προβιου η αγελαδος.

----------


## goldenera

Περιμένω και εγώ την απάντηση του Νικόλα με ενδιαφέρον, καθώς θεωρώ πως το total  είναι από τα καλά γιούρτια. Βέβαια μάλλον των ντόπιων τοπικών παραγωγών σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδος είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## Eddie

Χρηστο αυτο που δεν ειναι στραγγιστο εχει πολυ μικροτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη,αρα για εμας που κυνηγαμε γρ δεν ενδεικνυται. Τα προβεια εχουν αρκετο αλατι και λιπαρα. Μακαρι να ημουν skinny να ετρωγα 1 κιλο τη μερα, με την πετσα..μιαμ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κουκακη ,Μαγγινα ,Σταμου θεωρω οτι ειναι τα καλυτερα απο αυτα που ξερω. Αλλα μιλαμε παντα σαν εταιρεια-παραγωγος κ οχι για συγκεκριμενο ειδος γιαουρτιου.

*Μαλιστα! Βασιλη δεν το ηξερα αυτο ,μηπως ομως αναξαρτητα απο το ποσοστο πρωτεινης ,τα αγνα προβια (θα ξερεις εσυ :01. Wink: ) κ αγγελαδος εχουν αλλα πολλαπλασια ωφελη; Οπως προβιοτικα;

----------


## goldenera

Ναι Χρήστο για τον Στάμου έχω να πω τα καλύτερα, φανταστικό γιαούρτι :03. Thumb up: 




> Τα προβεια εχουν αρκετο αλατι και λιπαρα. Μακαρι να ημουν skinny να ετρωγα 1 κιλο τη μερα, με την πετσα..μιαμ


Έτσι το έτρωγα Βασίλη του Στάμου στο πήλινο ένα καλοκαίρι αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση αναψοκοκινισμένος με 5 λεπτά στην κατάψυξη γινότανε η πέτσα τραγανή σαν του αρνιού έβαζα και 3-4 κουταλιές της σούπας μέλι θυμαρίσσσσο και γινόταν της κολάσεως :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με το Νικόλα.

Σκουπίδια δε θα τα πω γιατί δεν είναι κάτι ανθυγιεινό.
Αλλά πρωτεΐνη από αυτές τις τροφές απαγορεύεται κατά τη δική μου άποψη να κυνηγάει κάποιος.

Γιατί? Τεχνητά προϊόντα αμφίβολης προέλευσης και παρασκευής. Βάζει η φαγε αγνό γάλα για να τα φτιάξει? Ποιος το λέει αυτό? Καλά εγώ ούτε το γάλα τους δεν εμπιστεύομαι. Αλλά άλλο αυτό. 

Θες γιαούρτι κυριε? Παρε κανα χωριάτικο λεκάνης. Τότε βέβαια θα πεθάνεις απ τη χοληστερίνη. Αλλά αυτό είναι γιαούρτι. 
Αν ειναι έτσι να τρώμε και λουκάνικα κοτόπουλου επειδη είναι από ...κοτόπουλο.
Αμφισβητώ και αμφιβάλλω για την προέλευση των υλικών τους και αρα για την ποιότητα της πρωτεΐνης τους.

----------


## lila_1

παιδιά, αυτά τα φοβερά που πιστεύετε να τα διαδίδετε περισσότερο αν μπορείτε, μπας και σταματήσουν να το αγοράζουν και πέσει επιτέλους λίγο η τιμή του, εμεις που τρώμε 5 κιλά τη βδομάδα δε βγαίνουμε..

----------


## Eddie

Καλα εισαι..οσο κραξιμο και να φανε,απ τη στιγμη που εξαγει και παρα πολλοι bodybuilders ανα τον κοσμο αγωνιστικοι η μη το προτιμουν,σκουρα τα πραγματα. Εγω θελω 10 κιλα το μηνα.. Ολυμπος μεν,στραγγιστο δε. 







(Σαν να βλεπω ενα μαγικο μοντερειτορικο χερι να κανει μεταφορα τα ποστ  :05. Biceps:  )

----------


## parex

6 σήμερα. 


 6s plus 

----------


## Eddie

Ποσες φορες τη βδομαδα τρως τονο?

----------


## Feth

βραδυνο

----------


## goldenera

Πάντως υπάρχουν πολύ φθηνότερα σε τιμή τα οποία τουλάχιστον σε συστατικά (αναγραφόμενα) γεύση/υφή είναι εφάμιλλα του total μιας και από ποιότητα δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε απλά θεωρούμε. Το γιαούρτι paladin που παίρνω από το bazzar για παράδειγμα είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## liveris

> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με το Νικόλα.
> 
> Σκουπίδια δε θα τα πω γιατί δεν είναι κάτι ανθυγιεινό.
> Αλλά πρωτεΐνη από αυτές τις τροφές απαγορεύεται κατά τη δική μου άποψη να κυνηγάει κάποιος.
> 
> Γιατί? Τεχνητά προϊόντα αμφίβολης προέλευσης και παρασκευής. Βάζει η φαγε αγνό γάλα για να τα φτιάξει? Ποιος το λέει αυτό? Καλά εγώ ούτε το γάλα τους δεν εμπιστεύομαι. Αλλά άλλο αυτό. 
> 
> Θες γιαούρτι κυριε? Παρε κανα χωριάτικο λεκάνης. Τότε βέβαια θα πεθάνεις απ τη χοληστερίνη. Αλλά αυτό είναι γιαούρτι. 
> Αν ειναι έτσι να τρώμε και λουκάνικα κοτόπουλου επειδη είναι από ...κοτόπουλο.
> Αμφισβητώ και αμφιβάλλω για την προέλευση των υλικών τους και αρα για την ποιότητα της πρωτεΐνης τους.


ενω ασπουμε το κοτοπουλο που τρως ειναι απο κοτες που βοσκουν ανεμελες στα λιβαδια..αν μπουμε σε αυτη τη διαδικασια δεν πρεπει να τρωμε τπτ 
 μια χαρα ειναι το γιαουρτι κ γω προτιμω απο μικροτερες εταιρειες αλλα δεν σημαινει πως αυτο ειναι σκουπιδι

----------


## goldenera

> βραδυνο


Ποπό βλέπω θεόστεγνο το σαλατικό και ξεροκαταπίνω..........σκληροπυρηνικό πιάτο πάντως :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Όταν σε αντιδιαστολή ενός γεύματος με *Τόνο κονσέρβα* λέμε το οποιδήποτε γιαούρτι σκουπίδι .....Κάτι δεν πάει καλά !

----------


## Levrone

Ρε φάτε. Δε σας λέει κανείς να μη φάτε.
Εγώ προσωπικώς δεν εκτιμώ τα γαλακτοκομικά της φαγε δελτα κτλ..Και επειδη αναφέρθηκε η Όλυμπος για την οποία όσο ήμουν στην Ελλάδα είχα ακούσει καλά σχόλιά από άτομα Όχι του  ββ αλλά ....του Σούπερ μάρκετ εκεί θα έκανα εξαίρεση.

Από κει και περα όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω φάτε εσείς γιαούρτι και αφήστε να διαφωνούμε. Άλλωστε όταν μιλάμε για το αίσθημα της εμπιστοσύνης ούτε μελέτες χωράνε ούτε στατς ούτε τίποτα. Και ξέρω καλά πόσο εξάγει η φαγε γιατί τα βλέπω πρώτη μούρη.

----------


## Feth

> Ποπό βλέπω θεόστεγνο το σαλατικό και ξεροκαταπίνω..........σκληροπυρηνικό πιάτο πάντως


Βασικά δεν ειχα ριξει ακομη λαδακι golden  :01. Razz:  επεσαν 2 κουταλιτσες διαφορετικά οπως τα βαζω τα βγαζω  :01. Mr. Green: 

Eγω παντως επερνα carrefour γιαουρτακι γιατι πια δεν βγαζει, παει για φούντα ο μαρινοπουλος, τωρα το εχω γυρισει και εγω σε ολυμπο 2αρακι.. με ενα σκουπακι mp chocolate nut και λιγο καταψυξη με τρελενει  :01. Razz:

----------


## parex

> Ποσες φορες τη βδομαδα τρως τονο?


Κάθε μέρα. Σίγουρα θα έχω και ένα γεύμα με τόνο

----------


## Eddie

Yπερβολη φιλε μου. Πολλη κονσερβα, πολλα συντηρητικα, πολλα βαρεα μεταλλα..

----------


## liveris

> Κάθε μέρα. Σίγουρα θα έχω και ένα γεύμα με τόνο


οχι απλα υπερβολη αλλα δεν κανει κιολας..γιατι δεν παιρνεις φρεσκο ψαρι η κατεψυγμενο κ τρως καθε μερα κονσερβα?!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Feth ψαρικο δεν ειναι αυτο; Σολωμος; Ρωταω γιατι εαν ειναι δεν φαινεται πολυ κοκκινωπο.

----------


## Feth

Ναι κ.χρηστο.. σολωμος ειναι , στο αντικολλητικο εγινε  :01. Smile: 
Συνηθως στην γκριλιερα το κανω αλλά ο πατερας το εφτιαξε  :01. Razz:

----------


## liveris

> Feth ψαρικο δεν ειναι αυτο; Σολωμος; Ρωταω γιατι εαν ειναι δεν φαινεται πολυ κοκκινωπο.


εχει ψεκαστει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^Μπα..μαλλον ο πατερας του φταιει που το εφτιαξε :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Ναι κ.χρηστο.. σολωμος ειναι , στο αντικολλητικο εγινε 
> Συνηθως στην γκριλιερα το κανω αλλά ο πατερας το εφτιαξε


αμα δω και αγγουρι στο σωλομο σου θα αρχισω να ανυσηχω :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> οχι απλα υπερβολη αλλα δεν κανει κιολας..γιατι δεν παιρνεις φρεσκο ψαρι η κατεψυγμενο κ τρως καθε μερα κονσερβα?!


καθαρα θεμα ευκολιας σου λυνει τα χερια η κονσερβα εγω τον κατλαβαινω

----------


## Feth

xaxaxaxaxa :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  απεχθανομαι αγγουρι  :01. Razz:

----------


## liveris

> καθαρα θεμα ευκολιας σου λυνει τα χερια η κονσερβα εγω τον κατλαβαινω


ναι συμφωνω αλλα οχι για καθε μερα ..

----------


## lookito

> Η κουακεροπιτα ενδείκνυται για γράμμωση ; Κυρίως 10τιανο;  Χωρίς σιρόπια βέβαια ! 
> 
> 
>  6s plus 


Όταν χωράει στα μάκρος σου ναι

6 ασπράδια 
1 κρόκος
40γρ κουακερ
Κανέλα
20γρ τριμμένα καρύδια
10γρ μέλι


Και βάζω και συροπι walden farm

Να σημειώσω οτι το τρώω το βραδυ καθε μέρα 2-3 ώρες μετα τη προπόνηση

----------


## goldenera

Μix πιάτο, από αυτά που μου αρέσουν όταν προκύπτουν στη πορεία..μακαρόνια ολικής με σάλτσα.......αρακοπατάτα γιαχνί.....και στην κορυφή μπιφτέκια στο φούρνο :01. Wink:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> To total σκουπίδι??
> 
> Από πού κ ως πού?




Παιδια σορρυ, ισως ηταν λιγο βαρυ το ''σκουπίδι'' αλλα δεν το ειπα για να θιξω τους οπαδους του, απλά η συγκεκριμένη εταιρια (απο τα πιο δυνατά brand name του χωρου) φερνει συμπυκνωμένα ,κατα βαση, γαλατα απο δυο και τρεις χώρες (παλιότερα και απο τέσσερις), τα μπασταρδεύει και με προσθήκη μαγιάς + ανθογαλα το πλασάρει σαν το ποιοτικότερο της αγορας και μάλιστα σε αντιστοιχη τιμή. Προφανώς αφορα την οικονομία κλιμακας που θελει να πετυχει - και καλά κανει - αλλά οταν μαζευεις φτηνιάρικο γαλα απο διαφορετικές χώρες και το βαζεις σ'ενα κεσεδακι τουλάχιστον μην κοροιδευεις τον κόσμο περι ποιότητας , ειδικά στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε αναγκη απο γιαούρτια που φτιαχνονται με γαλα 50% Γερμανικο,35% Γαλλικό και 15% Ολλανδικο  :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Μάλιστα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Golden πραγματι πολυ ωραιο αυτο που προεκυψε :01. Wink:  ,αντε γιατι εφαγα φυστικια Αιγινης για βραδυ ,πειναω κ με βαζεις σε
πειρασμο :01. Mr. Green:  ,δεν ειναι για να βλεπουμε αυτο το θεμα ,ιδιως το βραδυ. :01. Razz:

----------


## liveris

> Παιδια σορρυ, ισως ηταν λιγο βαρυ το ''σκουπίδι'' αλλα δεν το ειπα για να θιξω τους οπαδους του, απλά η συγκεκριμένη εταιρια (απο τα πιο δυνατά brand name του χωρου) φερνει συμπυκνωμένα ,κατα βαση, γαλατα απο δυο και τρεις χώρες (παλιότερα και απο τέσσερις), τα μπασταρδεύει και με προσθήκη μαγιάς + ανθογαλα το πλασάρει σαν το ποιοτικότερο της αγορας και μάλιστα σε αντιστοιχη τιμή. Προφανώς αφορα την οικονομία κλιμακας που θελει να πετυχει - και καλά κανει - αλλά οταν μαζευεις το πιο φτηνιάρικο γαλα απο διαφορετικές χώρες και το βαζεις σ'ενα κεσεδακι τουλάχιστον μην κοροιδευεις τον κόσμο περι ποιότητας , ειδικά στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε αναγκη απο γιαούρτια που φτιαχνονται με γαλα 50% Γερμανικο,35% Γαλλικό και 15% Ολλανδικο


δλδ  οι αλλες εταιρειες δεν κανουν το ιδιο?ολες τα ιδια κανουν

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Προβειο και τελειωνει η υποθεση.

Τωρα οσον αφορα τον ορο σκουπιδι,και λιγο ειναι...κλαψτε ελευθερα οι οπαδοι

----------


## vaggan

> Μix πιάτο, από αυτά που μου αρέσουν όταν προκύπτουν στη πορεία..μακαρόνια ολικής με σάλτσα.......αρακοπατάτα γιαχνί.....και στην κορυφή μπιφτέκια στο φούρνο


εισαι ενας μικρος σατανας φιλε :01. Mr. Green: ομολογω οτι ετσι θα την χτυπαγα και την πατατα και ας ειναι και γιαχνι που μισω

----------


## goldenera

> Golden πραγματι πολυ ωραιο αυτο που προεκυψε ,αντε γιατι εφαγα φυστικια Αιγινης για βραδυ ,πειναω κ με βαζεις σε
> πειρασμο ,δεν ειναι για να βλεπουμε αυτο το θεμα ,ιδιως το βραδυ.





> εισαι ενας μικρος σατανας φιλεομολογω οτι ετσι θα την χτυπαγα και την πατατα και ας ειναι και γιαχνι που μισω



 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Feth

Μπομπα γκολντεν.. ανετα τα κατεβαζα οπως τα βλέπω.. σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω μια απο αυτές τις μερες αρακογιαχνι να δω τι λεει, εχω δει πολλά ποστ σου με αυτο το φαγητο  :01. Razz:   Πρεπει να σου πηρε αρκετη ωριτσα η ολη ετοιμασια πάντως

----------


## goldenera

Όχι ιδιαίτερα :01. Mr. Green:  τα μακαρόνια έβρασα, το γιαχνί ήταν λίγο περίσευμα από άλλη μέρα, και τα μπιφτεκάκια ήταν της μαμάς, οπότε η ιδέα και σύνθεση έγινε επιτόπου :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

> Παιδια σορρυ, ισως ηταν λιγο βαρυ το ''σκουπίδι'' αλλα δεν το ειπα για να θιξω τους οπαδους του, απλά η συγκεκριμένη εταιρια (απο τα πιο δυνατά brand name του χωρου) φερνει συμπυκνωμένα ,κατα βαση, γαλατα απο δυο και τρεις χώρες (παλιότερα και απο τέσσερις), τα μπασταρδεύει και με προσθήκη μαγιάς + ανθογαλα το πλασάρει σαν το ποιοτικότερο της αγορας και μάλιστα σε αντιστοιχη τιμή. Προφανώς αφορα την οικονομία κλιμακας που θελει να πετυχει - και καλά κανει - αλλά οταν μαζευεις φτηνιάρικο γαλα απο διαφορετικές χώρες και το βαζεις σ'ενα κεσεδακι τουλάχιστον μην κοροιδευεις τον κόσμο περι ποιότητας , ειδικά στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε αναγκη απο γιαούρτια που φτιαχνονται με γαλα 50% Γερμανικο,35% Γαλλικό και 15% Ολλανδικο




Mια χαρά ποιοτικό είναι το ολλανδικό και το γερμανικό και το γαλλικό γάλα, αν όχι ποιοτικότερο. Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι το ελληνικό είναι καλύτερο?
Κ εγώ αν ήμουν η ΦΑΓΕ και ήταν ασύμφορο να αγοράζω πρώτη ύλη από ελλάδα, απ έξω θα την αγόραζα.
 Αλλά εδώ το πάμε αλλού, στο γιατί είναι όλα εισαγώμενα εδώ πέρα, δεν έχουμε αρκετή εγχώρια παραγωγή κλπ.

Το οτι το γάλα είναι συμπυκνωμένο το γράφει από πίσω στα συστατικά, δε νομίζω οτι κοροιδεύουν κανέναν και επίσης, ποιος μαλακας θα φτιάξει γιαούρτι από φρέσκο τη στιγμή που εκ των πραγμάτων για να γίνει γιαούρτι το γάλα πρέπει να περάσει απο διαδικασία ζύμωσης αρκετών ωρών(μερών).


Ακριβό είναι γιατί είναι όντως το τοπ στραγγιστό που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά και ειναι και φουλ στη πρωτείνη


Φυσικά άμα το λέει ο κόμπρας



> Τωρα οσον αφορα τον ορο σκουπιδι,και λιγο ειναι...κλαψτε ελευθερα οι οπαδοι


πρέπει να το σκεφτούμε, μιας και ξέρουμε ποσο robust ειναι η κρίση του γενικώς  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

το τοταλ ειναι το κορυφαιο γιαουρτι με δεκα γραμμαρια πρωτεινη στα 100 προιοντος ολα τα αλλα τα ακουω βερεσε λες και τα γυροσουβλακα και τα μπεργκερ που περιδρομιαζουν οι επικριτες του ειναι αμβροσια :08. Turtle:  γενικα σημερα δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος για τιποτα οποτε...

----------


## GREEK POWER

To Total συνδιάζει όλα εκείνα τα χαρακτηριστικά γεύσης και μακροστοιχείων που για μένα τουλάχιστον το κατατάσσουν στα κορυφαία τις αγοράς !

Από την στιγμή που ο χαρακτηρισμός "σκουπίδι" (στην διατροφή bbing η τροφή που σε φορτώνει με περιττές θερμίδες χαμηλής θρεπτικής αξίας  ) ήταν λάθος είναι στη κρίση του καθενός να κάνει τις επιλογές του ως προς την μάρκα.

----------


## Levrone

> λες και τα γυροσουβλακα και τα μπεργκερ που περιδρομιαζουν οι επικριτες του ειναι αμβροσια..


Ρε για τα μπεργκερ πες ότι θες για τα παντσετακια μην πεις!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

παντσετακια ειναι αμβροσια :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Θα σκανταλισω κ εγω τον Golden τωρα! :01. Razz: 
Γιουβαρλακια με ενα κομματι μοσχαρακι τσοντα :01. Mr. Green:  πασπαλισμενα με καγιεν κ κουρκουμα(καινουργιο φρουτο αυτο! :01. Razz: )

----------


## beegee

ολους μας σκανδαλισες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> Θα σκανταλισω κ εγω τον Golden τωρα!
> Γιουβαρλακια με ενα κομματι μοσχαρακι τσοντα πασπαλισμενα με καγιεν κ κουρκουμα(καινουργιο φρουτο αυτο!)


Χαχαχαχα, το extreme στοιχείο του πιάτου βέβαια είναι οι ολόκληρες σκελίδες σκόρδο, αλλά έτσι είναι οι παλιοί :03. Thumb up:  
Κουρκουμάς λοιπόν, νομίζω πως έχω αναφερθεί σε αυτόν,τον καταναλώνω και εγώ σταθερά εδώ και καιρό, λένε πως έχει ισχυρή αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει (αν και θεωρώ πως όλα τα μπαχάρια είναι οφέλημα ως φυσικές ουσίες), μαγειρικά μιλώντας είναι το βασικό στοιχείο του κάρυ, δίνει χρώμα και σε ότι αφορά τη γεύση θεωρείται υποκατάστατο του κρόκου (Κοζάνης :01. Wink: ) και ονομάζεται και κρόκος των 'φτωχών' λόγω φυσικά της αρκετά χαμηλότερης τιμής του. 

Ωραίο πιάτο Χρήστο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bocanegra180

> Θα σκανταλισω κ εγω τον Golden τωρα!
> Γιουβαρλακια με ενα κομματι μοσχαρακι τσοντα πασπαλισμενα με καγιεν κ κουρκουμα(καινουργιο φρουτο αυτο!)


Απίστευτο πιάτο. Εύγε κύριε Χρήστο. Το σκόρδο έτσι ολόκληρο το τιμάω και εγώ ανάλογα με το φαγητό που έχω . Σε κάθε μπουκιά δαγκώνω και από λίγο...όνειρο. .  . . Όπως επίσης τιμάω και κουρκουμα και καγιέν.

----------


## Feth

καγιεν και σκορδο.. αυτα ειναι ρεει το αιματακι με αυτη την κυκλοφορια που έχεις K.Xρηστο  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Χρήστο τέλειο το πιάτο σου, αλλά με χαλάει το σκόρδο... χαχαχα  :01. Smile:

----------


## BAZO

Μμμμ, νοστιμότατο! Αφού σου αρέσουν τα μπαχαρικά σου συνιστώ να δοκιμάσεις την καπνιστη παπρικα!

----------


## lila_1

μπάζο, το άβατάρ σου :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## BAZO

Σ' ευχαριστώ.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλο το σκορδο παιδια ,αρκει να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν θα βγουμε μετα! :01. Mr. Green: 
Αυτη την φορα το πειρα οχι τελειως ξερο κ δεν μου φανηκε τοσο εντονα καυτερο ,ετσι συμβαινει παντα στα χλωρα (ημιχλωρα) η ετυχε;

----------


## goldenera

Ας απολάυσουμε έναν ωραίο ημιτελικό με το σωστό αντρικό τρόπο :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  Έτσι Χρήστο μου????????

----------


## vaggan

κατσε ρε φιλε τι χρηστο μου ειναι αυτα??γιατι οχι ετσι βαγγο μου????? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beegee

δεν ειναι ωρα να ανεβαζετε τετοια ..δειξτε λιγο ελεος  :01. Sad:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωχ....μολις θυμηθηκα οτι εχω μια δουλεια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## goldenera

> κατσε ρε φιλε τι χρηστο μου ειναι αυτα??γιατι οχι ετσι βαγγο μου?????


Βαγγελάρα μου αφού ξέρεις εσύ σε αυτά είσαι πάντα μέσα......εντωμεταξύ τί παιχνιδάρα κάνει πάλι ο Μπουρούσαρος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## parex

Από τα αγαπημένα μου πιάτα !!!
Ντολμαδακια με κύμα και σαλάτα πράσινη. Λεμόνι φουλ 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Levrone

Όχι ρε φίλε , δεν τα κάνουν αυτά με τα ντολμαδάκια με τον κιμά! Δεν ανεβαίνει τέτοια φωτο! Απαγορεύεται!!!!!

----------


## beegee

ημερα γουρουνιας μετα απο πολυ καιρο  :02. Porc:  :02. Porc:  :02. Porc: 
σπιτικο μπεργκερακι αλλα με προτηγανισμενες πατατες ... για να μη λειψει και η σαβουρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

αχ να χα τωρα ενα μπεργκερακι θα το τσακιζα στο λεπτακι......γραφω ποιημα απο την πεινα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## parex

Εδώ συνεχίζουμε . Θα το τρώγα και εγω το μπέργκερακι με χαρά 


 6s plus 

----------


## beegee

> αχ να χα τωρα ενα μπεργκερακι θα το τσακιζα στο λεπτακι......γραφω ποιημα απο την πεινα


με μια μικρη παραλλαγη στο ρητο ... 
πεινα τεχνας κατεργαζεται  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> Όχι ρε φίλε , δεν τα κάνουν αυτά με τα ντολμαδάκια με τον κιμά! Δεν ανεβαίνει τέτοια φωτο! Απαγορεύεται!!!!!


Γιατί όχι ρε γιατρέ σε πειράζει στο στομαχάκι σου ο κιμάς :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

Ζηλεύεις που δεν τους πετυχαίνεις πιτσιρικά???? :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Εγώ δεν τους έχω δοκιμάσει στο μαγείρεμα........εσύ τους κάμνεις?

----------


## bocanegra180

Σήμερα έκανα βραστά κολοκύθια καρότα , ρύζι μπασματι και πέρκα στο φούρνο. Έφτιαξα σος με λάδι, λεμόνι , σκόνη μουσταρδα , καγιέν , πιπεροριζα , κουρκουμα και ρίγανη και την έβαλα από πάνω . Σούπερ βγήκε. Το ρύζι μόνο μου έγινε σαν λάσπη. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Πρώτη φορά φτιάχνω μπασματι. Γενικά στο βράσιμο στο ρύζι και στα μακαρόνια δε βάζω καθόλου λάδι. Μάλλον γιαυτό έγινε σαν πιλάφι. 


Parex τα ντολμαδάκια τι έχουν από πάνω? Σάλτσα? Με κιμά δεν έχω φάει ποτέ. Αλλά και με ρύζι δυστυχώς τα τρωω μια στο τόσο που στέλνει η μάνα από Κρήτη. Και εμένα είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου.

----------


## parex

> Σήμερα έκανα βραστά κολοκύθια καρότα , ρύζι μπασματι και πέρκα στο φούρνο. Έφτιαξα σος με λάδι, λεμόνι , σκόνη μουσταρδα , καγιέν , πιπεροριζα , κουρκουμα και ρίγανη και την έβαλα από πάνω . Σούπερ βγήκε. Το ρύζι μόνο μου έγινε σαν λάσπη. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Πρώτη φορά φτιάχνω μπασματι. Γενικά στο βράσιμο στο ρύζι και στα μακαρόνια δε βάζω καθόλου λάδι. Μάλλον γιαυτό έγινε σαν πιλάφι. 
> 
> 
> Parex τα ντολμαδάκια τι έχουν από πάνω? Σάλτσα? Με κιμά δεν έχω φάει ποτέ. Αλλά και με ρύζι δυστυχώς τα τρωω μια στο τόσο που στέλνει η μάνα από Κρήτη. Και εμένα είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου.



Ηράκλειο είμαι και εγω ,τα ντολμαδάκια μας είναι με ρύζι. Αλλα πήρα γυναίκα από Πελοπόννησο και βάζει κιμά . Ευτυχώς μου αρέσουν πολύ έτσι με κιμά . Καγιέν είναι πάνω ,τελευταία το βάζω παντού

----------


## ZipC

> ..Το ρύζι μόνο μου έγινε σαν λάσπη. Δεν ξέρω γιατί..


Υπαρχουν δυο τροποι για να μην λασπωνει το ρυζι και το κριθαρακι.

1.Τσιγαριζουμε σε λιγο ελαιολαδο την ποσοτητα που θελουμε και μετα την βραζουμε.
2.Βραζουμε χωρις να εχουμε τσιγαρισει.Αποσυρουμε απο την φωτια το σκευος 
και προσθετουμε 4-5 μεγαλα παγακια.

----------


## bocanegra180

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή zipc. Θα το προσπαθήσω με τον δεύτερο τρόπο γιατί με το μαγειρεμένο λάδι δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά.

----------


## parex

με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι να μην ορμησω . Για το μικρό το πήρα αλλά ...ότι λείπει το έχω φάει εγώ βέβαια ,δεν το θέλει κιόλας 
Κάθε φορά που περνάω από την κουζίνα μου φωνάζει φάε με φάε με !
 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## goldenera

Μωρέ φάτο πριν ξεραθεί να το ευχαριστηθείς :01. Wink: 

Χωριάτικη (συν παξιμάδι) ή μαρούλι (ξύδι, μουστάρδα, γραβιέρα, λάδι mix ξερών μυρωδικών, ηλιόσπορο)?

----------


## parex

Αν υπάρχει έμπνευση 
Πιπεριά, μαρούλι κ 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα βραστή κομμένη 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bocanegra180

Σήμερα μακαρόνια ολικής , σπιτική σάλτσα ντομάτας , τόνος και χωριάτικη. 

Πήρα αυτόν τον τόνο από σούπερ μάρκετ. Πιστεύω αξίζει μια φορά στο τόσο(6,5 ευρώ τα 120 γραμμάρια). Εντελώς διαφορετική γεύση. Αν θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση του προϊόντος να με συγχωρείται και ας σβήσει κάποιος την φωτογραφία.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

6.5 ευρω? ΚΑΘΑΡΗ κλοπή λεγεται αυτο..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^Τασο δεν εχουμε πει να μην μπαινεις σε αυτο το θεμα; :01. Mr. Green:  Η ακριβη τιμη του τονου ειναι το θεμα σου; :01. Razz:  Η για να βλεπεις φωτο απο φαγητα; :01. Razz: 
Υπομονη τρεις μερες μεινανε μεχρι τον αγωνα της Κρητης .Καλη επιτυχια ,θα πας καλα! :01. Wink:

----------


## bocanegra180

> 6.5 ευρω? ΚΑΘΑΡΗ κλοπή λεγεται αυτο..


Δε διαφωνώ σε αυτό που λες. Απότι κατάλαβα όμως ο συγκεκριμένος θεωρείται είδος πολυτελείας και ένα παραπάνω που εγώ τον πήρα σε ελαιόλαδο(βγαίνει και σε νερό που κατεβάζει την τιμή του). Αξίζει όμως σίγουρα για μια φορά το μήνα. Αν πάρεις ποτέ και δοκιμάσεις θα καταλάβεις τι λέω.

----------


## parex

 6s plus 

----------


## liveris

αυτη η μπριζολα ειναι μινι η μου φαινεται? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## parex

Μπέικε στο ψήσιμο χαχα και εγώ μικρή την είδα 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vaggan

μινι ειναι, χαρχαλιασμενη ειναι εμενα να με πληρωνες δεν την ετρωγα :01. ROFL:

----------


## parex

> μινι ειναι, χαρχαλιασμενη ειναι εμενα να με πληρωνες δεν την ετρωγα


Χαχα από το να φάω τόνο καλύτερα. Το απόγευμα εχω ψαράκι. Γλώσσα με σαλάτα

----------


## liveris

> μινι ειναι, χαρχαλιασμενη ειναι εμενα να με πληρωνες δεν την ετρωγα


παιζει να ειναι μια μπουκια ολη η μπριζολα.. :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

μια χαρα ειναι καλε απλα ειναι μεγαλο το πιατο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Feth

5 ολοκ αυγα + 150 γραμμαρια ρυζι + 56 γραμμαρια cashews

----------


## bocanegra180

Ωραίος feth.  Πόσες θερμίδες είναι τα κασιους. ? Εγώ παίρνω αναλατα και αψητα αλλά δεν δεν ξέρω πόσες θερμίδες έχουν. Στο ίντερνετ και σε ένα βιβλίο που έχω τα δίνει περίπου 600 τα 100 αλλά δεν διευκρινίζει αν είναι με αλάτι ή με βούτυρο ψημένα.

----------


## Feth

Καλησπέρα φιλε, ανάλατα ειναι αν και θα τα προτιμούσα με αλατάκι, οπου έχω ψάξει (σε μεγαλα σουπερμαρκετ κυριως μιας και ειναι λιγο τσουχτερά απο βιολογικά μαγαζια κλπ) τα εχουν ανάλατα, απο θερμίδες απο nutritiondata τα υπολογίζω όλα, και βγαινουν γυρω στις 155-160 θερμίδες τα 28 γραμμάρια , οπότε μιλάμε για καμια 300 θερμιδες give or take.
Τώρα κοιταξε, 20 θερμίδες πάνω 20 κατω δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος  :01. Mr. Green: 

edit: αψητα ειναι

----------


## Levrone

Ότι λείπει το φαγα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> αυτη η μπριζολα ειναι μινι η μου φαινεται?





> παιζει να ειναι μια μπουκια ολη η μπριζολα..




Εδω σ εχω  :01. Mr. Green: 




http://bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthr...l=1#post853245

----------


## liveris

ε ναι! αυτη ειναι μπριζολα ! :03. Awesome:

----------


## goldenera

> Ότι λείπει το φαγα


Ωραία γεύμα γιατρούλη, πάμε και στα δικά μου τα hardcore :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL: 

Ότι έμεινε από το δικό μου ταψί :01. Wink: 



το Πάσχα δεν τελείωσε εδώ :01. Mr. Green: 




Και στα πιο light, σπανακόρυζο:




και σαρδελίτσα κονσέρβα συν ξύδι, λίγο τριμμένο σκόρδο και μαιντανό :01. Wink:

----------


## parex

> Ωραία γεύμα γιατρούλη, πάμε και στα δικά μου τα hardcore
> 
> Ότι έμεινε από το δικό μου ταψί
> 
> 
> 
> το Πάσχα δεν τελείωσε εδώ
> 
> 
> ...


Ωωωω ρε φίλε τι ήθελα και τα είδα αυτά τώρα . Πάω να φάω τελευταίο γεύμα σήμερα μαρούλι με βακαλαο

----------


## beegee

τοσες μπριζολες..να βαλω κι εγω τη δικια μου :01. Mr. Green:  ψημενη με πατατουλες σε σπιτικη σαλτσα μπαρμπεκιου στο φουρνο

----------


## parex

7ασπραδια 1 κροκοσ μια πιπεριά και αγγούρι μέσα 

Παιδιά έχω αρχίσει και πεινάω μου φαίνεται. Πριν 2 ώρες έφαγα πατάτα με ψάρι γλώσσα. πεινάω μετά από 10 λεπτά από τα αυγά πάλι πεινάω. 


 6s plus 

----------


## bocanegra180

Μετά το ποστ του Parex έπεσε παραγγελία η οποία κατέφθασε σήμερα από Χανιά.

----------


## parex

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Feth

Πρωινο
150 γραμμαρια βρώμη
1 λιτρο γάλα 3,5 %
28 γραμμάρια peanuts
28 γραμμάρια ηλιοσπορου
3 γραμμάρια fish oil
1 softgel vitamin d3 5000IU

Θερμιδες: 1532 Πανω κατω

----------


## bocanegra180

Σαλάτα μαζί με σνιτσελ στο φούρνο. Για το σνιτσελ έφτιαξα μια σάλτσα για συνοδεία με: λάδι, λεμόνι,ρίγανη,καγιέν,κουρκουμα,τζιντζερ και σιναποσπορο(μουσταρδα). Μιλάμε για ΚΑΨΙΜΟ. . . . Μόλις τελείωσα έκαιγε ακόμα και το στομάχι μου. . .

----------


## parex

Όταν η δουλειά το επίβαλλει 
10τιανο και μεσημεριανό 


 6s plus 

----------


## beegee

βλητα με σπαταλο το λεμονι
και πατατες φουρνου με κιμα , τσενταρ και γραβιερα κρητης

----------


## vaggan

το λεμονι γιατι ειναι σπαταλο χαλαει πολλα?? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: τελικα για τους διαιτιτικους αυτο το τοπικ ειναι πονος

----------


## beegee

μπααα χα ..ευθυμησαμε παλι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Feth

και 2 χούφτες brazil nuts

----------


## OLDMAN PTOLEMAIDA

O βασιλιάς της μάσας.

----------


## Feth



----------


## Eddie

Αρε τανα feth τι κωλοφαρδος εισαι που τρως οτι γουσταρεις! Πολυ σε ζηλευω  :03. Clap:

----------


## Feth

εντι γυρίζει ο τροχος φιλε και συντομα θα αντιστραφούν οι ρολοι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

Αβγά,φέτα,κολοκύθι,καρότα και πατάτες μαζί με την μαγική καυτερή σάλτσα. . .

----------


## Feth

Τα σημερινα + 42 γραμμάρια αμυγδαλα/κολοκυθοσπορος σε καθε γευμα  :01. Smile:

----------


## parex

> Τα σημερινα + 42 γραμμάρια αμυγδαλα/κολοκυθοσπορος σε καθε γευμα


Ωωωω ρε φίλε. Τέλεια είναι. Αν θες βοήθεια τρώω ένα ταπεράκι 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## lila_1

μπλιαχ

μαζοχες

----------


## Eddie

Για εξηγησου ρε feth..Τι βλεπουμε ακριβως?? Κοτοπουλο ειναι,κι αν ναι πως το μαγειρευεις?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

[QUOTE=Feth;863915]Τα σημερινα + 42 γραμμάρια αμυγδαλα/κολοκυθοσπορος σε καθε γευμα  :01. Smile: 


Μηπως ηδη  αρχισε η αντιστροφη μετρηση με τον Edie; :01. Razz:  Ωραιος! :01. Wink: 

*Boca ωραιο πιατο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ευχαριστώ κύριε Χρήστο. Feth τα γεύματα σου πάρα πολύ ωραία . Σήμερα καστανό ρύζι μαζί με τα περισσευματα από χθες συν 4 αβγά συν κατσικίσιο λευκό τυρί.

----------


## Feth

ειμαι απληστος parex  :01. Mr. Green: 

εντυ, στο τηγανι εχει μαγειρευτει το κοτοπουλακι , ρυζι ειναι απο 150 γραμμαρια σε κάθε μπολ και το κοτοπουλο σε καποια 150 και σε καποια 100-120 οπως βγήκε.  :01. Smile: 

Δεν τα εφαγα όλα βεβαια, αφησα 2 μπολ για αυριο, βαρεθηκα το μασημα και τα αντικατεστησα με 2 milko free 500αρια (οι ξηροι εμειναν πάντως)  :01. Razz: 

boca, ελπιζω να τα εφαγες ολοκληρα τα αυγα :d

----------


## bocanegra180

Τα αβγά όταν είναι βραστά τα τρωω πάντα ολόκληρα. Μόνο όταν τα κάνω στο αντικολλητικό βάζω 2 με 3 ολόκληρα και 3 ασπραδια. Θυμάμαι ότι είσαι φανατικός του ολοκλήρου αβγού, σωστά?

----------


## Feth

Εννοειται!!! Δεν μπορω να βλέπω να χαλανε 10 αυγα για να πεταξουν τους 8-9 κρόκους  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

> εντυ, στο τηγανι εχει μαγειρευτει το κοτοπουλακι , ρυζι ειναι απο 150 γραμμαρια σε κάθε μπολ και το κοτοπουλο σε καποια 150 και σε καποια 100-120 οπως βγήκε.




Ωραιος..Τελευταια κι εγω εκει το κανω,οχι σε φλατ τηγανι,σ αυτο με ραβδωσεις (το λενε και σχαροτηγανο) γιατι απο λαδι δε χρειαζεται, μονο που αλοιφω τον πατο πολυ ελαφρα με το πινελο.


Μαζι με ψητες πιπεριες φλωρινης διπλα στο κοτοπουλο και μπασματι ειναι απ τα αγαπημενα μου γευματα, τρωω σχεδον καθημερινα 6 χρονια.

----------


## psonara

> Εννοειται!!! Δεν μπορω να βλέπω να χαλανε 10 αυγα για να πεταξουν τους 8-9 κρόκους


 :03. Thumb up: ποσο μοιαζουμε σε αυτο!σιχαινομαι τα σκετα ασπραδια και λατρευω τα ολοκληρα αυγα! :08. Turtle: 
καθημερινα τρωω 6 ολοκληρα αυγα!

----------


## Eddie

Ρε feth μηπως λυπασαι και το χαμενο υλικο απ το γαλακτοκομικο που πετιεται ωστε να μεινει το τυρογαλο για τη whey? Σιγα,πως κανεις ετσι? Εγω τους κροκους τους δινω στα αδεσποτα της γειτονιας  :01. Mr. Green:  Οχι γιατι φοβαμαι τη χοληστερινη αλλα γιατι ΔΕΝ θελω θερμιδες..απλα. Αν καποιος τρωει προ-προπονητικα 8-10 ολοκληρα αυγα θα κανει 8 ωρες να απορροφηθουν τοσα λιπαρα, αρα παιζει και ο χρονισμος. Εξαρταται το ατομο και τους στοχους.

----------


## parex

Βραδύνο ονειρικό ( 6γευμα) 
Είναι ρόλο γαλοπούλας 150 γραμ. (Φιλέτο γαλοπούλας σε κιμά) μανιτάρια και κουνουπιδι 

Δείτε εδώ ένα όνειρο περίπου 1.5 κιλό ήταν ο κιμάς 


 6s plus 

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλα ρε Parex ειπαμε να γραμμωσεις αλλα με αυτο το πρωτο πιατο το παρακανες! Οχι κ ετσι! :01. Razz: 
Το δευτερο ρολο γαλοπουλας ειναι; Σαν γεμιστο σουφλε με σοκολατα μοιαζει! Μηπως το εκανες επιτηδες ετσι για να ξεγελασεις την πεινα σου; :01. Razz:

----------


## parex

Χαχα το καλό είναι πως μου αρέσει κιόλας. Το δεύτερο είναι ρόλο από κιμά γαλοπούλας. Δεν έχει αλάτι μόνο τα βασικά. Θα το κόψω φέτες και πιστεύω να βγουν 8 με 10 γεύματα από 150 γραμμάρια περίπου 


 6s plus 

----------


## beefmeup

χθες κατι ηπιαμε..



κατι φαγαμε..






κουφαλα Σοιμπλε δεν θα πεθανουμε ποτε.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Ωωωω ρε φιλεεεεε!!! 

Το μπυρονι μπόμπα!

----------


## beefmeup

δεν εφτασε, πηραμε μετα κ κατι συμπληρωματικες, αλλα ειχα σκασει κ δεν αντεχα να βγαλω κ φωτο :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Σε μπυραρίες έτσι στην Ελλάδα τι μάρκες βρίσκει κάποιος? Και ρωτάω γιατί εδώ και κάνα 3 μηνο πίνω κανα μπυρακι τα σκ αλλά στην Ελλάδα δεν είχα καμία επαφή με τη λεξη μπυρα. Ηξερα  Αμστελ , Heineken , Mythos κτλ.
Αυτό για το οποίο χαίρομαι είναι που έχω κόψει την κόκα κόλα.  Αυτό το μαύρο θάνατο. Έχω να πιω πάνω από 4 μηνες.

----------


## beefmeup

πλεον βρισκεις τα παντα..εχει ξεφυγει πολλυ το πραμα κ ανοιγουν σαν μανιταρια οι μπυραριες..
ειναι δε αρκετες εδω Αθηνα, που θα βρεις κ βαρελια συλεκτικα απο διαφορες ζυθοποιιες..
ο καταλογος ειναι τοσο μεγαλος πια, που πρακτικα δεν ξερεις τι να πρωτοδιαλεξεις..

----------


## Levrone

Εδώ παράγουν πολύ πράμα. 2-3 πολύ καλές γερμανικές , βέβαια και κάτι απαίσιες απο Βαυαρία μεριά (χαλιά μαυρα) και η καλύτερη η Ιρλανδικη!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ολα στα καρβουνα; :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Feth

Το καμος μπιφ  :01. Razz:

----------


## parex

Μετά από καιρό !
Εχει και συνέχεια μετά 


 6s plus 

----------


## beefmeup

πανικος κ ομιχλη feth :01. Razz: 




> Ολα στα καρβουνα;


οχι Χρησταρα, πλακα ηταν..μονο μαζι παμε στα μερακληδικα, τις υπολοιπες φορες συμβιβαζομαστε με ο,τι βρουμε :01. Wink:

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Αν και δε συμμετέχω πολύ στο forum το παρακολουθώ συχνά και είπα να βάλω σήμερα μερικές φωτογραφίες με τις "δημιουργίες" μου :01. Smile: 

Στήθος κοτόπουλο με ρύζι,καρότο και ντοματοσαλάτα

Μοσχαρίσια μπιφτέκια με ρύζι και σαλάτα

Σολωμός με πατάτες και καρότα

Τόνος με ρύζι και μπρόκολο

Στο τέλος θα γίνω κινέζος απ΄το πολύ ρύζι :02. Chinese:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Feth

Ωραια γευματα ολα φιλε! κοτοπουλο με ρυζι κλασσικά απο τα αγαπημένα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Καλά καρότο ποιος θα φάει κανενας μπεμπης και ειναι τοσο μικρο?  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Greek Gladiator

> Ωραια γευματα ολα φιλε! κοτοπουλο με ρυζι κλασσικά απο τα αγαπημένα 
> 
> Καλά καρότο ποιος θα φάει κανενας μπεμπης και ειναι τοσο μικρο?


Χαχαχαχα :01. Razz:  ευχαριστώ Feth :02. Welcome:

----------


## parex

 6s plus 

----------


## Levrone

Κυριακή σήμερα,  
2 τσιπούρες στο φούρνο συν μακαρόνια με τριμμένη ντομάτα και τυρί και λάδι.

----------


## bocanegra180

Να είχαν και λίγη μυζήθρα από πάνω θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο. . . . 
Μεσημεριανό μακαρόνια ολικής με κύμα κοτόπουλο και μπρόκολο φουλ στο μηλοξιδο και βραδινό κατσικίσιο γάλα

----------


## Feth

απαπαπα να ειχα λιγο κιμά τώρα  :01. Rolling Eyes:  :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## OLDMAN PTOLEMAIDA

Μοσχάρι ψημένο με αιματάκι και σαλ΄τα ντομάτα μπροκολο φουλ στο λεμόνι.

----------


## basilis(cult)

. 100γρ ρύζι με 200γρ φιλέτο γλώσσα και σαλάτα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπιφτέκια μοσχαρίσια μαζί με ρύζι και αγγουρακι

----------


## Tolis 1989

Αφού φάγαμε και κάποια σπιτικά γλυκά. . . . .συνεχίζουμε τα υγιεινά γεύματα!

----------


## parex

> Αφού φάγαμε και κάποια σπιτικά γλυκά. . . . .συνεχίζουμε τα υγιεινά γεύματα!


Όλα τα πιάτα φοβερά 


 6s plus 

----------


## Feth

Τι εφτιαξες εκει ρε τολάρα, πραγματικα φοβερα.. οχι μονο τα φαγητα αλλά γενικά ειναι πολύ αισθητικά τοποθετημενα   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

το βραδινο μου σημερα πστευω ηταν αρκετα καλο..!! ομελετα φουρνου με μανιταρια και μοτσαρελα μαζι με σαλατα κοκκινο-κανονικο λαχανο λαδακι μουσταρδα και αλατι ιμαλαιων :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλος πολιτης :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

να σαι καλα αλλα δεν εχω τελειωσει ακομα εχω 3 μηνες απλα πηρα τιμητικη αδεια 4 μερες και ηρθα σπιτι και εχω το χρονο να ετοιμασω τα παντα σε σχεση με τα γευματα μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

εχουμε και λεμε 100 γραμμαρια καστανο ρυζι 120 γραμμαρια μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο 60 γραμμαρια μοτσαρελα μανιταρια μουσταρδα + σαλατα λαχανο λαδι αλατι ιμαλαιων :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Feth

εχουμε την ιδια ζυγαρια  :01. Mr. Green:  ωραιος..

----------


## Predator1995

χαχαχα με βολεψε η ζυγαρια αυτη ειχε και το μπολακι μαζι δωρο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> Αφού φάγαμε και κάποια σπιτικά γλυκά. . . . .συνεχίζουμε τα υγιεινά γεύματα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106209
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106210
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106211
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106212
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106213
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106214
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106215
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106216
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106217


τολη στο εχω ξαναπει τα πιατα σου αποτελουν εργο τεχνης.πως ειναι μαγειρεμενα τα κρεατα?μοσχαρι και κοτοπουλο ειναι?
τα φασολια βραστα να υποθεσω?συγχαρητηρια σε σενα και τον αφανη ηρωα(χρηστο)! :01. Wink:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Χαχα ευχαριστώ!...δεν νομίζω ότι είναι έργα τέχνης απλά μου αρέσει η καλή φωτογραφία.
Τα κρέατα στο συγκεκριμένο post είναι κοτόπουλο, χοιρινή μπριζόλα και συκώτι.......όλα είναι ψητά στη σχάρα μαριναρισμένα με κάτι ειδικά μπαχαρικά.
Τα φασόλια ήταν από φασολάδα!.....απλά κάνω τα κόλπα μου και τα ξέβγαλα!

----------


## basilis(cult)

Τελευταια γευμα για σημερα 100γρ ρύζι 200γρ στηθος κοτοπουλο πράσινη σαλατα με λιγο λαδι και μπολικο λεμονι

----------


## parex

 6s plus 

----------


## bocanegra180

Parex το μεσαίο τι είναι? Γενικά αντέχεις με τέτοιες ποσότητες φαγητού? Βλέπω πολύ ωραία πιάτα αλλά υπερβολικά μικρές ποσότητες.

Σήμερα κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο μαζί με σαλάτα.

----------


## vaggan

πωωωωω ρε φιλε χαλασε ολο το πιατο με την καπαρι :01. Sad:

----------


## parex

> Parex το μεσαίο τι είναι? Γενικά αντέχεις με τέτοιες ποσότητες φαγητού? Βλέπω πολύ ωραία πιάτα αλλά υπερβολικά μικρές ποσότητες.
> 
> Σήμερα κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο μαζί με σαλάτα.


Το πιάτο είναι μεγάλο 
Είναι 180 γλυκοπατάτα 
Μοσχάρι ρόλο 180 γρα
Πιπεριά 
Λάδι και καγιέν .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bocanegra180

> πωωωωω ρε φιλε χαλασε ολο το πιατο με την καπαρι


Δεν την τρως? Εγώ τρελαίνομαι για κάπαρη.

----------


## parex

 6s plus 

----------


## parex

Καλό καλοκαίρι παιδιά 


 6s plus 

----------


## Panhell34

Σαλατούλα με 1 κουταλιά σούπας ελαιόλαδο και ξύδι βαλσάμικο,γαλοπουλίτσα και 1 φέτα πολύσπορο!

----------


## Feth



----------


## bocanegra180

Από τα αγαπημένα μου φαγητά. . . Ο γαύρος είναι τηγανητός? Αν ναι δοκίμασε να τον κάνεις και στο φούρνο. Εγώ τον βάζω σε ταψί πάνω σε αντικολλητικο χαρτί και γίνεται πολύ καλός απλά πρέπει να το φας εκείνη την ώρα γιατί αν κρυώσει δεν πολυτρώγεται.

----------


## parex

Φαΐ για όλη μέρα αύριο συν ένα γιαούρτι με 10 γραμμαρ κασιουσ πριν τον ύπνο 


 6s plus 

----------


## Feth

> Από τα αγαπημένα μου φαγητά. . . Ο γαύρος είναι τηγανητός? Αν ναι δοκίμασε να τον κάνεις και στο φούρνο. Εγώ τον βάζω σε ταψί πάνω σε αντικολλητικο χαρτί και γίνεται πολύ καλός απλά πρέπει να το φας εκείνη την ώρα γιατί αν κρυώσει δεν πολυτρώγεται.


Ναι φιλε τηγανητος ειναι, οσο για τον φουρνο δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι μπορείς να το κανεις με τον γαυρο, συνηθως κοτοπουλακι κλπ τα βαζω σε αντικολλητικο χαρτι γιατι γινονται και πιο γρηγορα, θα το δοκιμασω πάντως και σε φουρνο και ελπίζω να τρωγεται  :01. Razz: 

parex, πολύ ωραια προετημασία φιλε.., ετοιμος για αγώνες εισαι  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## OLDMAN PTOLEMAIDA

Μεικτό βάρος ψημένο 390
Καθαρό 190 +200 γρ πατάτα βραστή

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Tης αλλαξες τα φωτα! :01. Razz: 
Πρεπει ομως να την εκανες σε δυνατη θερμοκρασια ,γιατι αρχισε να σου αρπαζει εξω ενω μεσα δεν εχει ψηθει καλα.
Σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι την εκανες;

----------


## Levrone

Συνέβη πριν από λίγο!

Τουλάχιστον φάγαμε υγιεινά , λόγω δίαιτας!! Μόνο κοτοπουλακια, σαλάτα και πατατα φούρνου!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γεια σου γιατρε με το πατεντοκαρβουνοψηστηρι σου :01. Razz:    Κατα ποσο τελικα μοιαζει με κανονικο ψησιμο στα καρβουνα;
Ενας τριτος (εμπειρος ψητοκαρβουνοφαγος ομως :01. Smile: )που δεν του λες τπτ ,το καταλαβαινει;

----------


## Levrone

Χρήστο με βγάζει συνεχώς ασπροπροσωπο. Το βλέπουν ολοι και παθαίνουν πλάκα. Το κρέας δεν έχει καμία διαφορά με το καρβουνο σε πληροφορώ.  Καμία. 
Τώρα το εφερα εδώ σ ένα φίλο και ψησαμε και φάγαμε.

----------


## OLDMAN PTOLEMAIDA

> Tης αλλαξες τα φωτα!
> Πρεπει ομως να την εκανες σε δυνατη θερμοκρασια ,γιατι αρχισε να σου αρπαζει εξω ενω μεσα δεν εχει ψηθει καλα.
> Σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι την εκανες;


Ναι σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι και πάντα την θέλω στο εσωτερικό με αίμα.
Σκέτο βαμπίρ σου λέω :01. Mr. Green: 
Η πεμτουσία της T-BONE

----------


## goldenera

> ποσο μοιαζουμε σε αυτο!σιχαινομαι τα σκετα ασπραδια και λατρευω τα ολοκληρα αυγα!
> καθημερινα τρωω 6 ολοκληρα αυγα!


Ο γκουρού Βινς Τζιρόντα θα σου έλεγε ένα μεγάλο μπράβο :03. Thumb up: 




> Κυριακή σήμερα,  
> 2 τσιπούρες στο φούρνο συν μακαρόνια με τριμμένη ντομάτα και τυρί και λάδι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106123


Ρε ντόκτορ την ντοματόσαλτσα έτσι ωμή την πρόσθεσες στο μακαρόνι?




> Χαχα ευχαριστώ!...δεν νομίζω ότι είναι έργα τέχνης απλά μου αρέσει η καλή φωτογραφία.


Μωρέ είναι και παραείναι Τόλη, ωραία γεύματα όπως πάντα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Γεια σου γιατρε με το πατεντοκαρβουνοψηστηρι σου   Κατα ποσο τελικα μοιαζει με κανονικο ψησιμο στα καρβουνα;
> Ενας τριτος (εμπειρος ψητοκαρβουνοφαγος ομως)που δεν του λες τπτ ,το καταλαβαινει;





> Χρήστο με βγάζει συνεχώς ασπροπροσωπο. Το βλέπουν ολοι και παθαίνουν πλάκα. Το κρέας δεν έχει καμία διαφορά με το καρβουνο σε πληροφορώ.  Καμία. 
> Τώρα το εφερα εδώ σ ένα φίλο και ψησαμε και φάγαμε.



Τώρα εμένα γατί μου φαίνεται το κοτοπουλάκι λίγο νοσοκομειακό? :08. Turtle: . Ρε γιατρέ μπας και τα έφερες από τη δουλειά σου έτοιμα νεροβρασμένα, τα έβαλες πάνω στο καβουρδιστήρι σου, και μας τα παρουσίασες ως ψημένα? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> . Ρε γιατρέ μπας και τα έφερες από τη δουλειά σου έτοιμα νεροβρασμένα, τα έβαλες πάνω *στο καβουρδιστήρι σου*, και μας τα παρουσίασες ως ψημένα?


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> Τώρα εμένα γατί μου φαίνεται το κοτοπουλάκι λίγο νοσοκομειακό?. Ρε γιατρέ μπας και τα έφερες από τη δουλειά σου έτοιμα νεροβρασμένα, τα έβαλες πάνω στο καβουρδιστήρι σου, και μας τα παρουσίασες ως ψημένα?


Ρε φιόγκο τα είδες μισοψημενα! Δεν ήταν έτοιμα! Αυτή η γλώσσα σου είναι ασταμάτητη!!!

Όσο για το νοσοκομειακό φαγητό ξέρεις πόσες φορές θέλω να φάω απ τα πιάτα των ασθενών??? Και λέω "Κώστα συγκρατησουουου" !!!

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Omelette χωρίς λάδι!*
(4 eggs,καπνιστό ζαμπόν,κεφαλογραβιέρα,γραβιέρα Κρήτης,μανιτάρια,πιπέρι καγιέν,κολοκύθι & μισό σουβλάκι με χοιρινό καλαμάκι το πέταξα μέσα)

*Σνίτσελ ψητό στη σχάρα με βραστά λαχανικά,ρύζι & φακές.*

*Και κάποια άλλα γεύματα που ετοίμασα:*

----------


## parex

> *Omelette χωρίς λάδι!*
> (4 eggs,καπνιστό ζαμπόν,κεφαλογραβιέρα,γραβιέρα Κρήτης,μανιτάρια,πιπέρι καγιέν,κολοκύθι & μισό σουβλάκι με χοιρινό καλαμάκι το πέταξα μέσα)
> 
> *Σνίτσελ ψητό στη σχάρα με βραστά λαχανικά,ρύζι & φακές.*
> 
> *Και κάποια άλλα γεύματα που ετοίμασα:*


Πολύ ωραία όλα 


 6s plus 

----------


## Feth

Πολυ ωραια ολα φιλε, περιττο να αναφέρω ποσο αισθητικά ειναι , το εχω πει χιλιάδες φορές  :01. Mr. Green: 

Η ομελεττα τι ελεγε απο γευση ?

----------


## Tolis 1989

Έγινε πολύ νόστιμη!.....σαν πίτσα θύμιζε!
Ειχε και μισο σουβλακι μεσα (τυλιχτό με την πίτα μέσα) !

----------


## parex

> Έγινε πολύ νόστιμη!.....σαν πίτσα θύμιζε!
> Ειχε και μισο σουβλακι μεσα (τυλιχτό με την πίτα μέσα) !


Πολύ ωραία φαίνεται 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## orck

> *Και κάποια άλλα γεύματα που ετοίμασα:*



Παντα θαυμαζα την οργανωση. Απο Σεπτεμβρη θα στρωθω και θα ξεκινησω κατι παρομοιο. 
Εαν δεν ειμαι αδιακριτος θα μπορουσες να μου πεις τι ποσοτητες ειναι αυτες μεσα στα ταπερακια; Για ποσες μερες προετοιμαζεις φαγητο; Μετα τρωγεται;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Έγινε πολύ νόστιμη!.....σαν πίτσα θύμιζε!
> Ειχε και μισο σουβλακι μεσα (τυλιχτό με την πίτα μέσα) !


Ωχ κ με την πιτα μεσα; :01. Mr. Green:  τωρα το ειδα! Μα ειναι δυνατον; Γι αυτο πηρε τετοιο σχημα ,ειπα κ εγω! Για κανεναν πεινασμενο καλη θα ηταν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Χρήστο δεν ξέρω τί λες εσύ αλλά το αλμυρό τουρτοειδές που έφτιαξε ο Τόλης είναι απίθανο :02. Shock:  :03. Clap: 


Βαρύ το πρόγραμμα του Euro πολλοί οι αγώνες, οπότε χρειάζεται μπόλικος υδατάνθρακας :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  Μακαρονάδα λοιπόν με ότιβρωστοσπιτι, δηλ. σήμερα με κρεμμύδι, σκόρδο, μαιντανό, βασιλικό, λάδι, βούτυρο, ελιές, γαλοπούλα καπνιστή, και γραβιέρα :01. Wink: 










> Ρε φιόγκο τα είδες μισοψημενα! Δεν ήταν έτοιμα! Αυτή η γλώσσα σου είναι ασταμάτητη!!!
> 
> Όσο για το νοσοκομειακό φαγητό ξέρεις πόσες φορές θέλω να φάω απ τα πιάτα των ασθενών??? Και λέω "Κώστα συγκρατησουουου" !!!


Η δικιά μου γλώσσα είναι ασταμάτητη,αλλά τη δικιά σου θα στην κόψω άμα σε πετύχω ρε ποντικαρέα. :01. Wink:  Και σιγά μην μας πεις ότι οι ασθενείς στο νοσοκομείο τρώνε και πιάτα γκουρμέ...άσε μας ρε λούλη-γιατρούλη :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Βαρύ το πρόγραμμα του Euro πολλοί οι αγώνες, οπότε χρειάζεται μπόλικος υδατάνθρακας Μακαρονάδα λοιπόν με ότιβρωστοσπιτι, δηλ. σήμερα με κρεμμύδι, σκόρδο, μαιντανό, βασιλικό, λάδι, βούτυρο, ελιές, γαλοπούλα καπνιστή, και* γραβιέρα*


Γιαννη οπως το εγραψες το οτιβρωστοσπιτι, διαβασα γραβατα :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Nαι ε? Μήπως να το κοιτάξεις αυτό φίλε Διονύση? Δε βλέπω πού κολάει το ένα με το άλλο :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Feth

4 αυγα-120 γραμμαρια βρωμη - σαντουιτσακι με 50 γραμμαρια φυστικοβουτυρο

----------


## parex

 6s plus 

----------


## lila_1

> 







Nομίζω ότι βρήκαμε τον howtobasic

----------


## parex

> Nομίζω ότι βρήκαμε τον howtobasic


Θέλω 2 κούτες το μήνα 
 


 6s plus 

----------


## Levrone

Μπιφτέκια για σήμερα το μεσημέρι με πατάτα φούρνου και σαλατα



Τσιπούρες γι αύριο και μεθαυριο.

----------


## Feth

xaxaxaxa lila

ποσα εδωσες γι'αυτα parex

γιατρε.. πεινας εσυ : P

----------


## lila_1

> Θέλω 2 κούτες το μήνα 
>  
> 
> 
>  6s plus 




και λίγα λες


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-fW4vzZ3iY

----------


## goldenera

> Μπιφτέκια για σήμερα το μεσημέρι με πατάτα φούρνου και σαλατα
> 
> 
> 
> Τσιπούρες γι αύριο και μεθαυριο.


Μάλιστα κάτι γίνεται τώρα αυτά φαίνονται καλά, όχι σαν τα αρρωστούλικα κοτοπουλάκια που μας είχες δείξει :01. ROFL:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## parex

> xaxaxaxa lila
> 
> ποσα εδωσες γι'αυτα parex
> 
> γιατρε.. πεινας εσυ : P


24 ευρώ η κούτα τα xl είναι με 45 γραμμάρια άσπραδι το καθένα  


 6s plus 

----------


## Feth

> 24 ευρώ η κούτα τα xl είναι με 45 γραμμάρια άσπραδι το καθένα  
> 
> 
>  6s plus 


Πολυ φθηνα τα πήρες πάντως.. αντε καλη καταναλωση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LostAvenue

Φαγητάρες παιδιά, πολύ ωραία όλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> γιατρε.. πεινας εσυ : P


Απλά μαγειρεύω να μην το χω γι αυριο!




> Μάλιστα κάτι γίνεται τώρα αυτά φαίνονται καλά, όχι σαν τα αρρωστούλικα κοτοπουλάκια που μας είχες δείξει


Αυτό το κοτόπουλο το ψησα Πέμπτη. Ένα κομμάτι σε πληροφορώ το εφαγα Σάββατο και ήταν νοστιμότατο! 
Αλήθεια σε κάρβουνο έχεις ψήσει ποτέ? Ή μονο στην κατσαρόλα μας κάνεις τον καμπόσο? Ε γκλιγκλικο?

----------


## Levrone

Συνέβη πριν λίγο..
Σολωμός. Έφτιαξα και λαδολεμονο. Έκοψα και ένα μαρούλι και τώρα πίνω τσάι για να ξεχάσω την πείνα μου.. :01. Razz:

----------


## bocanegra180

Συκώτι στο φούρνο με ρύζι και σαλάτα

----------


## goldenera

> Απλά μαγειρεύω να μην το χω γι αυριο!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό το κοτόπουλο το ψησα Πέμπτη. Ένα κομμάτι σε πληροφορώ το εφαγα Σάββατο και ήταν νοστιμότατο! 
> Αλήθεια σε κάρβουνο έχεις ψήσει ποτέ? Ή μονο στην κατσαρόλα μας κάνεις τον καμπόσο? Ε γκλιγκλικο?


Χαχαχα να'σαι καλά γελάσαμε και σήμερα. Ναι βέβαια έχω ψήσει σε.....αληθινό κάρβουνο με προσανάματα, κουκουνάρι, χαρτάκι οινόπνευμα και τα τοιαύτα, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός όμως όπως ο φίλος μου ο Χρήστος ο 1061. Τώρα ποιός μας κάνει τον καμπόσο φαίνεται από τα δικά σου τα καρβουνοκαβουρδιστήρια :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Ψαρούκλα εεεεεεεεεε ψαρούκλα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## bocanegra180

Στην έσχατη περίπτωση είναι γρήγορο και αρκετά νόστιμο.

----------


## parex

Και ωραία ιδέα με τα αυγά, θα τη δοκιμάσω σίγουρα

----------


## Levrone

Συμβαίνει μόλις τώρα!

----------


## parex

100 γραμμ φαγοπυρο 
220 γραμμ πατάτα βραστή
100 γραμμ κοτόπουλο στήθος 

Διατροφική αξία 
Πρωτεΐνη 40 γραμμάρια 
Υδατάνθρακα 100 γραμμάρια 
Λίπος 5 γραμμάρια

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Σημερινό.. Ψωμί φορμας πολυσπορο(με αλεύρι ντινκελ), λιναροσπορο/βρωμη/chia(μεσα).. 

Ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει!! Αύριο πρωί με μέλι θα γίνει η δοκιμή! 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## goldenera

Λαχταριστό φαίνεται το ψωμάκι Τάσαρε, θα το πάντρευα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη με μια δροσερή ντοματοσαλάτα όπως η παρακάτω που φτιάχτηκε πριν λίγο με ντοματίνια και έχει και 5-6 φύλλα δυόσμου ψιλοκομμένα που δίνουν ωραίο άρωμα :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Κρατήθηκα με νύχια και με δόντια Γιανναρε να μην το εξαφανισω με το που το έβγαλα ζεστό ζεστό!! Θα έχει την τιμητική του αύριο στο πρωινο!! Ιδανικά θα ήταν βέβαια με σαλαταρα και φρέσκο ελαιολαδο

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## psonara

παιδια και φετα απο πανω μπολικη ...ονειρο...πω πω μου τρεχουν τα σαλια! :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Καθώς η ζέστη των τελευταίων ημερών με έχει καταβάλει ένα σούπερ υδατανθρακούχο γεύμα ήταν επιβεβλημένο :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  Σκόρδο. κρεμμύδι, πελτές, κουρκουμάς, μαιντανός, και 4 αυγά σε στυλ καρμπονάρας.....και γραβιέρα τριμέρη βέβαια....κρητικιά πάντα :01. Wink:

----------


## bocanegra180

> Καθώς η ζέστη των τελευταίων ημερών με έχει καταβάλει ένα σούπερ υδατανθρακούχο γεύμα ήταν επιβεβλημένο Σκόρδο. κρεμμύδι, πελτές, κουρκουμάς, μαιντανός, και 4 αυγά σε στυλ καρμπονάρας.....και γραβιέρα τριμέρη βέβαια....κρητικιά πάντα


Φοβερό φαίνεται. Μπορείς να μου πεις τη διαδικασία με τους κρόκους γιατί θέλω πολύ να το δοκιμάσω.

Εγώ σήμερα πέρκα με πατάτες, κολοκύθια και καρότα στο φούρνο

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία ποιοτικά τα πιάτα σου :03. Thumb up: 


Ναι η διαδικασία είναι απλή, αφού βράσεις τα μακαρόνια τα στραγγίζεις, τα ξαναβάζεις στην καυτή κατσαρόλα εκτός ματιού, σπας μέσα όσα αυγά νομίζεις (για 250γρ. ωμό μακαρόνι γύρω στα 2 με 3), και αρχίζεις ζωηρά να ανακατεύεις έτσι ώστε να μην ψηθεί το αυγό (και γίνει ομέλετα :01. Mr. Green: ) και έτσι γίνεται σαν ρευστή ελαφριά σάλτσα η οποία δεν έχει πρόβλημα αφού με τη θερμότητα της κατσαρόλα και των μακαρονιών γίνεται αποστείρωση των αυγών.

Μακαρονιών συνέχεια σήμερα με κιμά φέτα και μαιντανό που πάει με όλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ολόκληρο αβγό ή μόνο κρόκο? Η γεύση πως είναι? Χρειάζεται να ρίξω και κάτι άλλο μέσα για να σπάσει την αβγουλίλα?

----------


## beefmeup

εγω τα πεταω ολοκληρα μεσα τα αυγα οταν κανω ετσι τα μακαρονια..κ τα αφηνω τοσο οσο να γινει το αυγο σαν μια ελαφριας μορφης ομελετα μαζι με τα μακαρονια κ να τα δεσει..
δεν εχει αυγουλιλα..τουλαχιστον σε μενα δεν φαινεται αν εχει δλδ..ειναι πολυ γευστικος συνδιασμος..

----------


## bocanegra180

> εγω τα πεταω ολοκληρα μεσα τα αυγα οταν κανω ετσι τα μακαρονια..κ τα αφηνω τοσο οσο να γινει το αυγο σαν μια ελαφριας μορφης ομελετα μαζι με τα μακαρονια κ να τα δεσει..
> δεν εχει αυγουλιλα..τουλαχιστον σε μενα δεν φαινεται αν εχει δλδ..ειναι πολυ γευστικος συνδιασμος..


Thanks.θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα.

----------


## goldenera

Ναι φυσικά ολόληρα τα αυγά, αν θέλεις βέβαια μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις τον κρόκο. Ο Διονύσης περιγράφει έναν τρόπο που δεν έχει σχέση με την κλασική καρμπονάρα, αλλά είναι πολύ ωραίος και θα έλεγα περισσότερο γευστικός. Όταν ήμουν μικρός μας το έφτιαχναν οι δικοί μου σωτάροντας μπέικον για λίγα λεπτά, τα αυγά σπασμένα και κατευθείαν μέσα και τα βραστά μακαρόνια μέχρι όπως είπε και ο beef να δεις ότι ψήθηκε το αυγό. Ρίξε και μπόλικο πιπέρι αν σου αρέσει και όρμα :08. Turtle:  Απίστευτη γεύση που μου φέρνει στο νου παιδικές αναμνήσεις :01. Wink:

----------


## parex

Free γεύμα σήμερα

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Κάτι ελαφρύ 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Τάσο φαντάζομαι οτι ειναι το βραδινό σου γεύμα,μη σε πιάσουν τίποτα καούρες ε ;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

3 σερι μέρα μέσα στο στρατόπεδο κάτι που δεν είχα υπολογίσει και δεν είχα φέρειφφαγητό για 3 μερες οποτε μέτρια διατροφικά η σημερινή μέρα..!! Βραδινό 3 μπιφτέκια με ενα κομματι φέτα ντομάτακαι μπάμιες!!

----------


## parex

Πιάτο για συμπλήρωση θερμίδων κ πρωτεΐνης 
300 κοτόπουλο κ μια ολόκληρη πιπεριά

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Μαριναρισμενο και παναρισμενο συκώτι μοσχάρι... Έτοιμο για σχαροτηγανο... Damn Gainnzz.. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## parex

Σε μια ωρίτσα θα μείνει μόνο το τάπερ 
Προπροπονητικο γεύμα 

260 γραμμ γλυκοπατατα 
100 φαγοπυρο 
100 κοτόπουλο

----------


## parex

Δεν ξέρω κ εγω ποσά χρόνια εχω να πιο ενα μιλκο ! Άψογος διατροφικός πίνακας άνετα χωράει στη μέρα μου

----------


## Feth

Πω πω αυτο το ξεροψημμενο κοτοπουλακι πολύ το ζηλεψα σου λεω, καλά το milko free γαμαει ρει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## liveris

κ βεβαια χωραει..εγω πινω αρκετα μεσα στην εβδομαδα  :03. Thumb up:  αλλα αυτο με τα 100 γρ,φατο ολοκληρο το ρημαδι το φιλετο!

----------


## parex

> κ βεβαια χωραει..εγω πινω αρκετα μεσα στην εβδομαδα  αλλα αυτο με τα 100 γρ,φατο ολοκληρο το ρημαδι το φιλετο!


Xaxa δεν έχεις άδικο φίλε μου αλλά είμαι ήδη στα 250 πρωτεΐνη εχω 200 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο τη μέρα

----------


## liveris

ε αυτο λεω μειωσε τα γευματα κ φατο ολοκληρο το ρημαδι!ο γιος μου 4,5 χρονων τρωει παραπανω στη καθισια!

----------


## parex

Μου αρέσει φίλε μου αλλα 400 γραμμάρια στήθος κάθε μέρα τσιμπάνε λίγο σε τιμή και προτειμω να παίρνω και από άλλες πηγές πρωτεΐνη
Δες σημερινή μέρα , βάζω κιλά τώρα βέβαια

----------


## liveris

βαλε ακριβως τι τρως μια μερα στο ημερολογιο σου να δουμε..

----------


## parex

Το μεσημεριανό μονο είναι μοιρασμένο πριν κ μετά την προπόνηση 
Η σημερινή μέρα τι εχω να φάω

----------


## parex

Και σνακ μες στη μέρα

----------


## bocanegra180

Ρύζι και κοτόπουλο με όσπρια μαζί με μπόλικο κουρκουμα

----------


## Eddie

@parex μπορεις να μου πεις ποιο προγραμματακι χρησιμοποιεις και σε τι λογισμικο;

Δυσκολη ωρα επελεξα να μπω.. Εχω μια πεινα τωρα κατσε καλα. Λοιπον παιδες, η πολυ ωραια πιατα εχει, η πολυ πεινα κανει και τα βλεπω ολα ξερολουκουμο.. Μαλλον και τα δυο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## parex

Το σε iOS 
YAZIO Θερμιδομετρητής από YAZIO GmbH
https://appsto.re/gr/Bqfz4.i 

Και σε android 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....yazio.android

----------


## goldenera

> 3 σερι μέρα μέσα στο στρατόπεδο κάτι που δεν είχα υπολογίσει και δεν είχα φέρειφφαγητό για 3 μερες οποτε μέτρια διατροφικά η σημερινή μέρα..!! Βραδινό 3 μπιφτέκια με ενα κομματι φέτα ντομάτακαι μπάμιες!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107402


Μπόμπα είναι το βραδυνό, μη μασάς :03. Thumb up: 




> Μαριναρισμενο και παναρισμενο συκώτι μοσχάρι... Έτοιμο για σχαροτηγανο... Damn Gainnzz.. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν το συμπαθώ με την καμία το συκώτι άλλα έτσι παναρισμένο που το βλέπω σίγουρα θα δοκίμαζα Τάσαρε :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up: 


Όχι φακόρυζο....κριθαρόφακο σήμερα έτσι για πιο γκουρμέ κατάσταση :01. ROFL:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Έχει ιδιαίτερη γεύση Γιάννη ούτε εμένα με τρελαίνει αλλά το έβαλα στη διατροφή πλέον γιατί είναι οικονομικο και έχει πολύ καλά macros ιδιαίτερα πρωτεΐνη!!! Μαριναρισμενο για να φύγει η οσμή και έπειτα παναρισμενο είναι πολύ δυνατό και με συνοδεία πουρέ, και σαλατικο!! Φυσικά και μπόλικο λεμόνι 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Levrone

Συνέβη πριν λίγο...έγκλημα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπακαλιάρος σήμερα.

----------


## parex



----------


## Feth

Ουτε οι σεΐχηδες δεν τρωνε τοσο καλά parex  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## parex

> Ουτε οι σεΐχηδες δεν τρωνε τοσο καλά parex


Χαχα

----------


## goldenera

To χαβά μου εγώ :01. Mr. Green:  Μακαρόνια ολ..κής, σκόρδο, πελτές κόκκινη πιπεριά, τσιμένι, και λίγο σαλάμι αέρος για τη γεύση :01. Mr. Green:  Πασπαλισμένο όλο αυτό με φέτα :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Συνέβη χτες! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Kαλά τσίπα δεν έχεις πάνω σου εσύ????? Ρε μάθε να ποστάρεις σωστά τις φωτό, ίχνος ντροπής πια??? :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## liveris

dinner time..

----------


## bocanegra180

Μακαρόνια, σάλτσα από φρέσκια ντομάτα, τόνος, κάπαρη και φουλ τριμμένη γραβιέρα

----------


## Polyneikos

Κύριοι το παρών κλειδώνει, λόγω του ότι εχει πολλές σελίδες, ανοίγει καινούργιο θέμα. :03. Thumb up:

----------

